# Stoneslacker's 250w micro, hempy, scrog - Blue Hash, Afghan Kush Special. Cheese



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey RIU, after running my first mainline grow, I'm back with my usual 3 plant scrog. Got some nice ideas from the mainline grow I am going to experiment with this round. Going to incorporate the topping and bonding of mainline training and train them out horizontally to fill the scrog screen. I'm getting a little bit ahead of myself though, first the basic rundown of my grow.

Growing in a small cab, 36" x 36" x 36" cube. The back 12" contain the exhaust fan and carbon scrubber. This leaves me a growing area of around 23 x 34. I use the Hempy method with 100% perlite substrate. I'll be using 2 gallon buckets for the first time, and I have individual screens for each pot, measuring 11" x 23". Using a Lumatek 250w dimmable ballast, with Maxlume 250w MH & HPS bulbs. Ventilation is powered by an ActiveAir 4in inline fan with carbon scrubber. I like alot of air movement in my cab so I use up to 3 small circulating fans. One fan blows between the light and canopy top allowing me to keep my hood less than 5in away from the tops. The other fans blow through the canopy.

The 3 test subjects for my current grow are 2 freebie seeds, Dinafem Blue Hash, and WoS Afghan Kush Special, and Big Buddha Cheese from clone. I will top and bond the Blue Hash for 4 heads in the mainline fashion. I will then train the heads out horizontally, leaving the undernodes to fill the screen area. The AKS and Cheese will be topped above the 4th node and scrogged normally. Trying to see if mainline training will help to improve the overall size of tops. Not a scientific experiment obviously but still should give me an idea of what the benefits might be. 

I use the GH 3 part nute system, supplemented with Florablend, Floralicious Plus, CaliMagic, Liquid Koolbloom, and Floranectar Pineapple Rush. I feed with every watering, and once plants are in flower I flush every 17-21 days with clearex. For those familiar with the hempy system, I like to let my buckets dry out almost completely between waterings, usually about 3 days. IMO growth is increased by letting the buckets dry out and get plenty of air (oxygen) to the root system.

Couple pics of my previous scrogs to give an idea of what we're shooting for here. Link to my previous journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/630714-stoneslackers-new-250w-micro-hempy.html





























Once the new girls are big enough to top and start training, I will try to go in-depth with the training process and show why I think scrog is such a game changer, especially with low wattage, small scale grows. 

Here are the 3 girls, Blue Hash and AKS are at 15 days from ceed, Cheese is a just rooted clone. In order - Blue Hash, Cheese, Afghan Kush Special.
















Updates will be sporadic until I get these girls into the main grow cab in about 10-14 days, once I harvest and dry my current crop. 

Questions, comments, criticisms? Post away - this is a freely open journal to post in, no need to ask.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

^That is a lovely goal.

I look forward to good things here.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 26, 2013)

Subd up for sure! Let's get the party started!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> ^That is a lovely goal.
> 
> I look forward to good things here.
> 
> ...


Cheers to that JD. I look forward to having you follow along mate. Always a pleasure.




steeliesteve said:


> Subd up for sure! Let's get the party started!


Hell ya my SS brotha! I'll get this party started with some...Puff, puff, pass ---> THC Bomb. This girl *WILL* be in my next grow for sure! Awesome stuff.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 26, 2013)

Sup SS! U know im along for the ride! Pass that Shit!!


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm watching too my friend, can't wait...


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Aug 26, 2013)

Im subbed cant wait to watch this one take off


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Sup SS! U know im along for the ride! Pass that Shit!!


You know I'm passing it bro. Another new sampler...----> GHS K-Train. Very kushy and couchlock stone. Not for days you need to accomplish shit.




whocares100 said:


> I'm watching too my friend, can't wait...


I'm glad you're riding along Who. Always appreciate your input and pleasant vibe. You're a trooper and a jewel of a person girl. ATB!


I am enjoying a unexpected day off from work today as someone on 1st shift blew up our machine. (Bless those incompetent m-fers!) So I'm home getting fat on my famous "Punch-u-in-the-face-bowl" desert. I take some generously medicated brownies a friend makes, and layer them in a punch bowl with cool whip and chocolate pudding. I sometimes add fresh strawberries and then go to town. I limit myself to 2 small brownie chunks or I get far too wrecked to function.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

ADriftingGinger said:


> Im subbed cant wait to watch this one take off


Pleasure to have you along mate. Feel free to ask away if I can help out. I love to maximize the 250w and have some pretty good techniques to do so. I'll be detailing the scrog training as soon as the seedlings are ready to top.


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Aug 26, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Pleasure to have you along mate. Feel free to ask away if I can help out. I love to maximize the 250w and have some pretty good techniques to do so. I'll be detailing the scrog training as soon as the seedlings are ready to top.



Sounds good ill take all the pointers I can get and will ask if any questions cross my mind I would like to get the most out of my 250w


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 26, 2013)

I love scrog and hempy and in a cabinet no less. Im subed.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> I love scrog and hempy and in a cabinet no less. Im subed.


Welcome aboard SG. Will be a bit slow going for the first couple weeks, still waiting to harvest my mainline grow before I can transfer the new girls to the grow cab. Stick around mate.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 26, 2013)

F**K sake, another one of them diarys that tears you away from the internets real use......porn!!

im subbed!

p.s good luck!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

There will be plenty of bud porn once the show really gets going. Thanks for the sub and well wishing.


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 26, 2013)

ADriftingGinger said:


> Sounds good ill take all the pointers I can get and will ask if any questions cross my mind I would like to get the most out of my 250w


This is the guy to show you how!


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 26, 2013)

OMG I want some of the brownie dessert so bad right now guys....can u say MUNCHIES!!! Glad to see everyone...


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

It is good stuff Who. Can't eat too much like I said, it really wrecks you. Something about brownies and cool whip though I could eat myself sick.


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey stone! Subbed up for another sick ass ride! 

I didn't see over the other side, did you com to any conclusions about mainline vs Scrog?


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> Hey stone! Subbed up for another sick ass ride!
> 
> I didn't see over the other side, did you com to any conclusions about mainline vs Scrog?


I haven't made a concrete decision which is better. I will say for my grow cab, scrog is probably more productive. I am going to incorporate some mainline training with my scrog this round and see if I can combine the 2 into something better. Glad to have you along man!


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I haven't made a concrete decision which is better. I will say for my grow cab, scrog is probably more productive. I am going to incorporate some mainline training with my scrog this round and see if I can combine the 2 into something better. Glad to have you along man!


More experimentation = better results man, be glad to see how it goes. I like your threads, just plain growin without the drama. 

DB


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

I have thought about this SS, and I am not certain that SCROG will yield more or
less than a mainlined plant....but one difference that seems clear is time. The process
of cutting down a plant to the node used to start the manifold represents a great deal
of lost growth.

I think that the standard argument that a main-lined plant will tend to have its
yield in fewer/larger buds than a SCROG (or really that a SCROG will allow non-main
line branches to develop) still holds.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> More experimentation = better results man, be glad to see how it goes. I like your threads, just plain growin without the drama.
> 
> DB


Thanks man, it means alot. I always try to steer clear of drama. It takes more effort to avoid conflict, but the result benefits everyone.




Javadog said:


> I have thought about this SS, and I am not certain that SCROG will yield more or
> less than a mainlined plant....but one difference that seems clear is time. The process
> of cutting down a plant to the node used to start the manifold represents a great deal
> of lost growth.
> ...


Accurate assessment of my thoughts on the comparison JD. My feelings are that the lower wattage, ie. lower penetration, you are running, the more benefit to a SCRoG or some type of lateral training. The "goldilocks" zone of my 250w is around 5-10" from the bulb. As you step up in wattage or even taken outdoors, a longer mainline head somewhere around 17-24" will fill in much more. 

By spreading the growth out evenly under a screen you will sacrifice size to your biggest tops, but you utilize a higher percentage of your lumens and spectrum over the entire grow area. The mainline training was not much more than my normal scrog training, granted I was aiming for minimal growth throughout training to limit height.

Peace


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks man, it means alot. I always try to steer clear of drama. It takes more effort to avoid conflict, but the result benefits everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think u got that my friend and all under 250 watts, I'm impressed...U rock!!!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

I was going to add the same Who. 

I hope for similar things in my 600W+kessils arrangement. :0)

JD


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 28, 2013)

So it seems to me like you guys are saying that, all other things being equal, a plant will yield Xgrams over Ymonths given Zveg time, regardless of the training method?

Maybe that didnt make sense. So you take 2 clones, put them in rooms as exactly alike as possible, run them for the same time on the same nutes, but scrog 1, mainline the other. Same yield, different bud "type"?

DB


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 28, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> I think u got that my friend and all under 250 watts, I'm impressed...U rock!!!


Thanks for the great compliment Who! Wish I could share some of my bounty with you all.




Darth Budder said:


> So it seems to me like you guys are saying that, all other things being equal, a plant will yield Xgrams over Ymonths given Zveg time, regardless of the training method?
> 
> Maybe that didnt make sense. So you take 2 clones, put them in rooms as exactly alike as possible, run them for the same time on the same nutes, but scrog 1, mainline the other. Same yield, different bud "type"?
> 
> DB


Haha I'm confusing myself a bit there DB. In the infinite wattage garden of our minds, your scenario would lead to "similar" yields. My opinion is that as light wattage gets lower and penetration is less, there is more benefit to a scrog. 

As I stated earlier, my 250w has a sweet spot of around 5-12". When running my scrog the main growth area is about 6-9" above the screen, leaving very little below the dropoff distance. The mainline arms average about 20", leaving around 10' that gets very little light. On top of this, there is a good deal in height variance between the 3 strains, leaving some heads to fill in better than others on the same plant. If I were running more wattage or growing outside, this would be far less of an issue. If I were to step up my light to 400w or 600w, etc., then the light penetration will get progressively better down the mainline arm. 

I guess what I am saying is that a light has a certain "goldilocks" zone. Mine being around 8 inches on average, spreading my canopy out horizontally and limiting vertical growth allows me to maximize total output of my light. Hope this makes sense, I'll try to dig up some pics from my grows to help illustrate this.

Peace


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 28, 2013)

Got ya, you just need to pick the right training for your specific set up in order to increase yields over what the plant might otherwise offer or to maximize the value of your light source .


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> So it seems to me like you guys are saying that, all other things being equal, a plant will yield Xgrams over Ymonths given Zveg time, regardless of the training method?
> 
> Maybe that didnt make sense. So you take 2 clones, put them in rooms as exactly alike as possible, run them *for the same time* on the same nutes, but scrog 1, mainline the other. Same yield, different bud "type"?
> 
> DB


I guess that my point was that it will be the time it takes that varies first.

Mainlining, and other sorts of training, will increase yield (certainly "can"),
but they take longer.

That was the trade off that I was suggesting.

SS pointed out that this issue is settled for him by the space he has and his system.
(and what results, for 250!!!!!!!!!!!)

Take care,

JD


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

i would have to agree while maINLINED PLANTS look sexy as fuck, i think a scrog is much more productive in less time. although i havent mainlined any clones yet just from seed (diary in sig) i expect that as the clones are already "developed" for want of a better words that they will take much better.

stripping a big girl to one node does feel unnatural.

but then again these aint techniques for beginners!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

p.s never change your avi slacker!!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> stripping a big girl to one node does feel unnatural.


This.

I ended up with an 18" tall clone, after chopping my Kosher Kush down to the selected main node.

I put it in soil just for fun, but the result is bouncing back already:


This was a fortunate coincidence, that this plant, Kosher Kush, was growing so crazy
that serious chopping was going to be necessary in any case.

I will have at least a month to see where this will go.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 30, 2013)

loool java at only a quick glance at that pick, i thought you had only left fans on there loool an i aint even medicated lol


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Aug 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> loool java at only a quick glance at that pick, i thought you had only left fans on there loool an i aint even medicated lol


Cant even lie I thought the same untill I took a closer look lol


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

LOL Great stuff!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice! You planning on flowering the clone JD?

LK hopefully I'll have an even better canopy pic to throw up for the avi. I don't know tho, that Blackjack was fat.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 31, 2013)

lool good luck that look pretty perfecto!!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Nice! You planning on flowering the clone JD?


LOL, well, I had to try. If it took, I figured that I would have a new 18" tall Kosher Kush
to work with....but, as expected, it has *fully* flopped over. There was way too much 
greenery to support. I may cut it back, to see if I can get roots on the log/stump.

I took two clones of KK already, so I am protected.

Take care,

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, well, I had to try. If it took, I figured that I would have a new 18" tall Kosher Kush
> to work with....but, as expected, it has *fully* flopped over. There was way too much
> greenery to support. I may cut it back, to see if I can get roots on the log/stump.
> 
> ...


Ya an 18 inch clone is bound to end up over 3+ feet I'd imagine. Bigger if your current crop doesn't finish soon!  (Edit: Just checked your thread and see you have started!) Speaking of which, the weather looks like it will start to cooperate with me tomorrow so I am looking to chop, dry and....


Get these girls transplanted and under the MH. 21 days from seed (or 23 I can't remember ) the girls are getting tired of their small home and want to move on up to that deluxe apartment...ok sorry I'm lit. I am hoping to get them in the box towards the end of next week once the mainline crop dries. 

Afghan Kush is looking really kushy. Nice and squat with fat bladed leaves she is growing as much outward as upward. Kushes are known as light yielders so I'll want to get as full a screen as possible on her.







Blue Hash is fairly balanced in her growth. All 3 are being held back by my small veg tote right now. I've heard this girl can stretch a bit in flower so it will be a guessing game on preflip screen coverage.







Cheese is from clone so she is definitely more mature than the others. She is showing some leaf discoloration and I am going to adjust ph down to 5.9 from 6.1. She is growing upwards more than outwards which is strange as she is usually a very stocky short bush from what I've seen my buddy grow.






Next update will be around transplant time. Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 2, 2013)

Things look great on your end SS, Beautiful looking babies ya got going so far.


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking good how long of a veg time are you looking at or dobyou wait to decide that depending on how the screen has filled out?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2013)

The babies look strong.

I love dense structure in small plants. 

Good luck with the harvest. I am taking a couple days to finish,
but I am doing one plant at a time, and only working in a few 
sessions at day.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

ive never done a hempy myself anychance of a few picks during transplant and a little explination on how your feeding??


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 3, 2013)

Javadog said:


> The babies look strong.
> 
> I love dense structure in small plants.
> 
> ...


I agree JD, I like a stout plant. Keeps those internodes nice and tight. I was going to stagger my harvest also but found some extra ambition to finish up in one night. Peace man.





Lemon king said:


> ive never done a hempy myself anychance of a few picks during transplant and a little explination on how your feeding??


I will certainly post some pics of the transplant and will try to go into detail with my feeding. I hand water and feed with every watering, flushing every 17-21 days. Here is a post from my other journal that gives the basics of my system.





Thought I would throw together a little grow recap and illustrate a bit about my simple grow. Hempy is a really simple and effective system.

First take your container, your options are pretty unlimited on what kind of container to use. Just pick one that is appropriate to the size plant you plan to grow, mine are 1.32G/5L to give you an idea of how small your bucket could be. Larger buckets would be better, but don't go too large. You wan't to find a balance point between early veg and aggressive bloom water uptake. Shoot for about 4-6 days for complete dry out in early veg and 1-3 days in aggressive bloom. You can tell when you need to water by simply lifting the bucket and judging the weight, a dry bucket will feel very light compared to a freshly watered one. 

Next pick your medium, I use perlite partly cuz it's cheap and easy,but the options are fairly unlimited. Just need a somewhat absorbent, stable material. I've seen a guy grow some really impressive plants in foam from old couch cushions, pretty cool. Once you have a bucket and medium, drill a small 1/2" to 7/16" hole in the side of the bucket, about 2" from the bottom. This hole is simply to create a water rez and for drainage so don't make it too big. These folger can hempys are going to hold some 12/12 from clones to fill space in my next grow. 

I like to use a small square of vinyl screen to cover my hole before filling with prewashed perlite. I wash my perlite fairly well do remove dust. Then just plant your clone or seedling like you 

would in dirt.  I usually give plain water for the first 5 days or so and I will tip my buckets sideways to drain as much water out of the rez as possible, leaving just the water absorbed into the perlite. This helps to prevent the newly transplanted roots from sitting in too much water and cause them to expand out quicker in search. You can also do this throughout the grow if one plant is not uptaking as much water as the others.
*
I ph to 5.8 almost all thru veg*. Of course monitor your girls and adjust accordingly. There is some debate on how often to water your hempy buckets. IMO *let your buckets dry out almost completey* Don't let them get to the point of wilting but make sure there is very little water weight in them. Pick your buckets before and after watering and daily from there. Get an idea of how much water is still there by the weight of the bucket. After a few times you will have no problem judging when they have dried out nicely. I feel drying out is the best system as it helps to maintain high oxygen levels to the roots, stimulating the most growth.

After about 5-8 days your newly transplanted girls will have shot roots all the way to the rez. They should be taking water and you can start feeding. Being a passive hydro system, hempy IMO needs nutrients on every feeding if possible. Start your feedings our light say 1/4 to 1/2 str. I use the GH 3 part and usually start feedings at 1mL of each, supplemented with 5mL florablend and .5 to 1 mL cal/mag. After about 7-10 days you can top your girls and start training.

*Topping for a scrog setup is almost a must*. You need to stimulate as much branching as possible. After topping, once you have some decent branches, you can begin LST. I use nylon string and duct tape for training. Simply loop the string around a branch and pull down slightly, then duct tape the string to the bucket.  Start with the apex, or highest tip and pull down to even or slightly below canopy level. Then pull any branches that rise up to apex, back down to canopy level. The idea here is to force the plant to direct growth to other areas in order to achieve an apex. Once the branches are longer you can start to train the tips downward and train the middle sections of the branches upwards. This will cause the small growth tips to explode upwards, vertically off the horizontal branch. This is the same branch off my blue cheese taken three days apart. Notice the new growth tip start growing upward to become a future top.


I feed very aggressively starting about day 12 of veg, bumping up to 5/mL grow, 5 micro and 2.5 bloom. I bump up the florablend to 10 mL, cal/mag to 2.5 and start adding floranectar at 2mL. I continue to feed at these levels till I notice aggressive growth. Then I bump up to 7.5/5/2.5, 10 Fb, 3.5c/mg and 2.5fn. This is a baseline and you should adjust according to your plants. I do feed very aggressively and try to push the threshold a bit, start your levels off a bit lower and increase a small bit at a time.

Continue training your branches horizontally and train your new middle growth to fill in empty areas of the screen. I like to have 4 nice main branches to train to each corner of my screen, and utilize all the small branching off these to fill the middle portion. If the middle starts to outpace the growth on your end branches, let the branches grow upwards a bit to slow the middle down some. Try to shoot for about 60-75% screen coverage before flipping. 

About 2-4 days before flipping I like to flush with a clearex solution mixed at 7.5mL per gallon. I don't have a TDS pen but you could also use a low E/C solution to flush with. When I flip I shut the light down for approx. 36 hrs before changing photoperiod. If you flushed shortly before flipping, your buckets should be good and dry by now. I feed pretty aggressively here to accommodate the plants stretch needs. I feed along the lines of my aggressive growth at 7.5/5/3.5, and bump c/mg up to 5mL and florablend and floranectar to 7.5-10mL. I feed at these levels till about day 14, then I look to flush around day 18 or so. After flushing I let the plants dry out extremely well, a day more than I usually do, then I feed them an early bloom mix at 5/5/5 and sups the same. *I bump my ph up to 6.0 at this time.*

During this 21 day or so stretch period continue training branches to fill the screen. During the 1st week train branches back down under the screen and try to keep stretching above the screen to a minimum. After that let the stretch go above the screen, I like to shoot for 4-7 inches of stretch and they should fill in nicely. Day 12 blueberry, just about right. Around day 14-21 start to trim the undergrowth out and remove any leecher branches that won't reach the canopy. Start with the lowest stuff 1st and move upwards the later you get into stretch. After day 21 or so remove anything that is not above the screen. I should have removed more above the screen, but at day 20 or so you should look like this. 

Continue feeding until day 33 or so, reducing the amount of grow and increasing bloom slightly each time. I add liquid koolbloom at 1mL/gallon after my first flower flush, around day 20. Around day 33 flush again with 7.5mL clearex and let them dry out really good again, about 4-5 days with my buckets. Then feed an aggressive mix. My complete feeding schedule thru day 49 of flower is on pg. 29 post #284. I also *bump my ph to 6.2* around this time until week 5.5 or so. *I think the flushing and drying out really makes them blow up and gain some size.* Blackjack day 20 & day 34.

After the stretch portion of flower, the rest of the grow is really low maintenance. Just trim any low nodes that may spring up and any leaves that are congesting things and blocking light. I cut leaves off right up till harvest, so don't be afraid to trim that stubborn leaf off if it's blocking light. Just continue to feed and flush every 14-21 days, and always let the buckets dry out good. *Around week 6 I bump the ph up again to 6.4-6.5.*

Hope this can help someone out at sometime, just adjust things according to your situation and enjoy.






Peace.​


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 3, 2013)

Just harvested my first mainline attempt. If anyone is interested https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/630714-stoneslackers-new-250w-micro-hempy-85.html


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn man wicked post, thats some great info


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

yea man all you need to know in one post.....micro hempy champ!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again.





*


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2013)

I was finally able to rep you again bro. Rocking post!

I have all the pens, fuck even a TDO meter, but am not using them yet.

Do you just test the run off?

Great stuff. I hope to step up to near-by in the next cycle.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 3, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I was finally able to rep you again bro. Rocking post!
> 
> I have all the pens, fuck even a TDO meter, but am not using them yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks JD. I ph my nute solution to the desired level. I usually only test runoff if I notice an issue, such as leaf twist or a deficiency.


----------



## steeliesteve (Sep 11, 2013)

Now THAT'S an informative post!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

shit man wotcha gotta do to get an update round ere lol


----------



## steeliesteve (Sep 20, 2013)

Hope everything's ok, haven't heard from you in awhile . Hopefully you're just busy at work still.


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 20, 2013)

^
^
^
Agreed, i hope everythings all good with u Stone.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the concern guys. Been working 3rd shifts replacing old Windows XP workstations at a large area business. Then I lost cable internet for the past 6 days, "somehow" I missed my appointment the first time so had to wait till today. Then the clown tries to tell me he can't get the line through the trees and he has to get a bucket truck to come out, IN ANOTHER WEEK! So I had to show this guy how to drill a hole in a tennis ball, tie a rope to it and throw it through the tree branches. Dude was amazed and pissed at the same time. I didn't care he wasn't leaving without my internet up and running. Taking a couple online classes and going up to McRonalds to use internet is annoying as hell. 

But enough ranting about my minor problems, life is good I shouldn't complain too much. Not happy my prospects of slammin some salmon are slim to none though. Hope you get out there steelie and hope you slay em. 

The new crop is coming along very well, in part because I haven't been in there messing with them. The afghany is definitely a bushy indica and is going to be a struggle to fill the screen. The other 2 are near 75% full already, so I shut the lights down this morning and I'll start 11/13 tomorrow night. I'll have some pics up tomorrow night.


----------



## steeliesteve (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad to hear all's well. My trip got cut short due to my wife's wrestling match with yellow jackets while mowing. Over 100 stings! I'm excited to see pics of the girls and still anxiously await the smoke reports! Puff puff pass--> White Widow bong rips with fresh oil


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 22, 2013)

Good stuff SS! Those fake electricians i mean cable guys never know shit. Cant wait for the update bro. Peace!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 23, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Glad to hear all's well. My trip got cut short due to my wife's wrestling match with yellow jackets while mowing. Over 100 stings! I'm excited to see pics of the girls and still anxiously await the smoke reports! Puff puff pass--> White Widow bong rips with fresh oil


Damn man! Your poor wife, those yellowjackets are some nasty fuckers. Downright vicious. Hope she is recovering well.




StevieStoner said:


> Good stuff SS! Those fake electricians i mean cable guys never know shit. Cant wait for the update bro. Peace!


Ya sometimes they act like they don't know shit to get out of doing shit too. I wasn't letting that happen lol, no internet is no fun.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 23, 2013)

Well so far so good. I gave them my customary 36hr dark period and flipped to HPS 11/13 last night. I have more screen coverage preflip on the Blue Hash and Cheese than I have on my previous scrogs. I've heard both stretch a good bit for indica dom hybrids so I should have very good screen coverage. The Afghan is another story.

I ran my veg at 16/8 and I think it may have triggered flowering in the Afghan. She has been throwing pistils everywhere for the past couple weeks. I know some strains will show sex and throw pistils out in veg but this seems like alot to me. I am not familiar with this strain though and she hasn't crowned or formed budsets so I think she is just oversexed or something. She is definitely 100% indica, fat leaves, short and stocky with tight node spacing. I hope she has some stretch in her as she is a bit behind the other 2.











Blue Hash is definitely the front runner right now. She has excellent branching and node spacing, leading me to believe her canopy will be very nice. She is almost 90% full right now so I am not sure what I'm going to do with her stretch. I am looking forward to figuring it out and seeing where she ends up though. I usually don't have to pinch and crop on my scrogs but may have to do some extreme training to keep her tamed down some.












Cheese is not too far behind the BH. She has some nice branching and is still pushing lower nodes vertical to the screen. This girl has a little bit of stretch to her so she should fill in great. It's always a bit of a crapshoot when scrogging a strain for the 1st time. 












I am liking the bigger 2 gallon buckets and I am anxious to see if there is any growth difference. First canopy shot.








Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 23, 2013)

Great job! I foresee a carpet of buds in the not too distant future!


----------



## steeliesteve (Sep 24, 2013)

Everything looks great bro! I'm sure you're gonna see a definite increase in yield with the bigger buckets as well.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 24, 2013)

Any probs with the grow so far, looking healthy....air pots or smart pots will allow maximum root growth in minimum space...just a thought....looking good star!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Lemon I run all perlite hempy buckets so root mass is not too much of a problem. Always looking to improve some though. Girls are looking great, Blue Hash is scaring me with her stretch a bit. Speaking of which...


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 26, 2013)

Stupid captcha f'ed up my update post. Here is the new condensed version.


Blue Hash is a beast. She is threatening to overgrow her screen. She has a real nice skunky-sweet smell, almost similar to my old Blueberry. With her nice steady growth she is ending up with a healthy number of tops filling in her screen.








Afghan Kush Special is a shrubbery. I am not holding out much hope for her to stretch too much. I am probably going to let her start going vertical from here, in hopes that her tight node spacing will fill her tops in nice. I trimmed out a lot of her inner branching and thinned her out nice. 








Cheese is already smelling strong. She has some nice branching, although her one side is outpacing the other. I've tried some LST and slight cropping to try and even things out a bit. She should have a nice canopy by the looks of her.








When running a scrog it is important to cut out any branches that won't reach the screen level. I like to start around day 7 and usually take alot off. You can start light here and gradually work up to day 17 or so, taking everything under the screen level out. Here is a pic to give you an idea.

Blue Hash before and after.











Canopy shot #2






Peace


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Sep 27, 2013)

Looking great dude and welcome back. 
How many week's into flowering do you normally stop training them for the scrog screen?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Any probs with the grow so far, looking healthy....air pots or smart pots will allow maximum root growth in minimum space...just a thought....looking good star!!!


HE GROWS ALL PERLITE HEMPY...

mate i am a knob!...but also a rambling Lemon head, a thousand pardons squire!!


....BRING ON THE BUD PORN!!!!! HOOORAA


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

ADriftingGinger said:


> Looking great dude and welcome back.
> How many week's into flowering do you normally stop training them for the scrog screen?


read his last few posts man, hes the most informative poster on RIU!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 27, 2013)

ADriftingGinger said:


> Looking great dude and welcome back.
> How many week's into flowering do you normally stop training them for the scrog screen?


Thanks ADG. It does depend on strain, and going with new strains is always a bit of a crapshoot, but I usually shoot for around day 7-9 before I quit training horizontal. I like to let them go vertical about 4-8 inches above the screen level. Thanks for stopping back in.




Lemon king said:


> HE GROWS ALL PERLITE HEMPY...
> 
> mate i am a knob!...but also a rambling Lemon head, a thousand pardons squire!!
> 
> ...


I never have a problem with good suggestions mate. Feel free to post away with any comments, questions or criticisms too, I am definitely not one of those guys who think my way is the best and only way. I am always looking for ways to improve, which is all any of us can hope for. 

This Black Russian I am smoking from my last grow is right up your alley LK. Really nice sour lemon funk, and straight head wrecking buzz, I am loving it.


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 27, 2013)

Man they look great! I love that smell they give off when their in late veg/early flowering, its such a pungy smell.


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks ill keep that in mind when I start my first scrog probably next grow and np dude im here for the whole grow no matter how bad mine ends up lol gotta keep hope.

And lemon I have to agree with ya he is a very informative person I do what I can to keep up with everything and I always seem to find myself coming back and rereading things just to have a clear understanding on everything.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> This Black Russian I am smoking from my last grow is right up your alley LK. Really nice sour lemon funk, and straight head wrecking buzz, I am loving it.


who does the seeds man, i know weve spoke about this before....

@ADG.....i wernt being arsey mate if you thought that just ment read up cause i thought it was covered (he says he will let one go vertically at day 5) stress is killing my head atm....


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Sep 27, 2013)

@Lk- its cool dude no offense taken from it didnt really think you was being rude or anything I must of missed where he said that lol. Have a good one hope that headache of yours goes away


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey SS,

Is your BR from Delicious Seeds?

Thanks,

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> who does the seeds man, i know weve spoke about this before....





Javadog said:


> Hey SS,
> 
> Is your BR from Delicious Seeds?
> 
> ...


Yes Delicious is the one. Very Delicious.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

Coolio, Thanks!


----------



## whocares100 (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome, so neat and clean too...I'm looking forward to them maturing...


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 27, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Awesome, so neat and clean too...I'm looking forward to them maturing...


Thanks Who. I am looking forward to some blooming myself. Looking like it might end up a nice canopy this earlier in flower so far.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 27, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Man they look great! I love that smell they give off when their in late veg/early flowering, its such a pungy smell.


Hey SS missed your post in there. Love that greenish funk smell late in veg. The BH and cheese have it in spades right now. Peace man


----------



## 4betshove (Sep 30, 2013)

sub'd, gl, gl


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

im a hydro man through n through however need to keep a few mobile mums, outside of the dwc buckets, iyo, hempys or coco?

and if i go hempy (id rather) how big can i grow a plant before it gets root bound in say the same size pots as you mate, just an estimation of course,...

ta 

LK


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

A 2 gallon hempy bucket can grow a pretty big plant, I've seen 5-6 foot hempys, from 2 gallons, and with training that same plant obviously can be 3 feet in height, but a root bound hempy is not going to be likely i'd say for a pretty big plant, a 2 gal bucket is probably equivalent to a 6-7 gallon soil bucket. 
Alot of growers do wonders with just 2L hempys from soda bottles, very very respectable harvests and grow decent plants. hope that helps, but hempy's can grow monsters, you mentioned hempy or coco, just do hempy coco's


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> im a hydro man through n through however need to keep a few mobile mums, outside of the dwc buckets, iyo, hempys or coco?
> 
> and if i go hempy (id rather) how big can i grow a plant before it gets root bound in say the same size pots as you mate, just an estimation of course,...
> 
> ...


IME there are differences in being root bound during veg or flower. Once a plant is in flowering, root growth will slow considerably after week 4 or so. In veg, roots will not stop growing, even after hacking down a large mother to half her size. Also in keeping a mother in a hempy, you run the risk of salt buildup, and no amount of flushing can remove all built up ferts. 

For this reason my mentor keeps his mothers in an ammended FFOF mix in a minimum 10gallon container. He will also root prune, and cut up to 40% of the root mass and transplant to a 20 gallon once they start to lose vigor. Using this method he does not have to supplement with nutes and gets by with plain water and occasional use of compost tea. He can keep a mother for 2-3 years this way before they become far too unmanageable. 

If you are looking to keep more and smaller moms, hempys might be a good way to go, although the longer they are in vegging hempys they will definitely have vigor issues sooner than soil. Coco or some other soiless mix might work to alleviate some of this issue.

I will agree with FJG that plant size for container volume is much better in hempys than soil, but long term viability is easier and more consistent using soil. Hope this helps

Edit: To answer your question about plant size in hempys, my mentor uses 3 or 5 gal, all perlite hempys and has pulled 14-16oz of a single plant, depending on strain of course. He usually averages 8-12oz of a 3 gallon bucket, plants usually are much wider than they are tall, as he uses alot of LST.

Edit #2: Also when using soil or most soiless mixes (coco included), at some point you will have to deal with bugs. It is almost unavoidable, so for this reason he has a separate area for his moms. This is often not feasible for most growers so some bug prevention is neccessary.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

^ Now thats an experienced answer lol

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again.







*


----------



## whocares100 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well said Stone


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

If you are looking to keep more and smaller moms, hempys might be a good way to go, although the longer they are in vegging hempys they will definitely have vigor issues sooner than soil. I will agree with FJG that plant size for container volume is much better in hempys than soil, but long term viability is easier and more consistent using soil. Hope this helps

i have the cuts rooted and vegging now under t5.....i would say i need them to be alive and vegging for at most 3 months, obv after this time they should be a small but reasonable size so i can take cuts, root them and throw mum away.

what size pot would you reccomend for 3 months, or would you still reccomend soil due to the build ups...(3months is kinda long!) 

Edit: To answer your question about plant size in hempys, my mentor uses 3 or 5 gal, all perlite hempys and has pulled 14-16oz of a single plant.

what was the strain out of interest? i bet he/she doesnt have a RIU jurno lol

Edit #2: Also when using soil or most soiless mixes (coco included), at some point you will have to deal with bugs. It is almost unavoidable, so for this reason he has a separate area for his moms. This is often not feasible for most growers so some bug prevention is neccessary.

another reason to go perlite hempy i hate bugs, however a seperate veg room is always avalible.....

thanks for taking the time lads!

peace

Lemon head!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> If you are looking to keep more and smaller moms, hempys might be a good way to go, although the longer they are in vegging hempys they will definitely have vigor issues sooner than soil. I will agree with FJG that plant size for container volume is much better in hempys than soil, but long term viability is easier and more consistent using soil. Hope this helps
> 
> i have the cuts rooted and vegging now under t5.....i would say i need them to be alive and vegging for at most 3 months, obv after this time they should be a small but reasonable size so i can take cuts, root them and throw mum away.
> 
> ...


You will have no problems keeping moms in 1-2 gallon containers for long over 3 months. Perlite would be perfect for that amount of time, just water with around 10-20% runoff and flush once in a while. 3 months is not a long time so salt buildup wouldn't be a problem.

Ya he doesn't participate in the community and won't let me take pics of his setup, I would love to. Learned alot of hempy info from him, but I have also passed along some good info learned from the RIU members. The strain was an unknown Chemdog cut from clone that sadly is no longer around. He vegged it to about 2ft tall *3**ft *wide lol. Ended up covering an 8x8 area was huge. That was before I showed him some scrog techniques. 

Flowamasta uses a recirculating perlite hempy and routinely pulls an lb off a space half that size with scrogging and his amazing system. You should check out his thread if you haven't, very cool and informative, he's a guru.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 30, 2013)

Hit day 8 of flower and they are getting out of control. I am letting all 3 go vertical now and hoping the stretch won't be overwhelming. Judging by the amount of growth above the screen, I am pretty well inline with my previous scrogs so I'm not going to worry yet. I'll continue cutting out the undergrowth through next week and flush them around day 15 or so. Then I will switch to an aggressive bloom mix and introduce liquid koolbloom. 


*AKS 
*
I let her start going up around the last update. She is really showing little stretch and her canopy is a bit bunched up as a result. She looks to have a few dominant branches which should develop nicely. I am already having to prop her up to keep her even with the others. I think I would mainline this one in the future, as she has a short setup and tight nodes. 
















*
Cheese*

She has filled in almost completely. Her middle growth went nuts and I have a bunch of smaller tops with big bows in the stems from forcing them back down. Works nice to redirect them to open areas of the screen. From what I can see from my buddys, they exhibit a strange bud structure. Instead of solid colas it almost looks like the bud is all foxtails, small "tails" of calyxs is the best way I can describe it. I'll be interested to see what mine look like in a few weeks.

















*Blue Hash*

She has the largest and best canopy so far. She has an excellent number of tops, some of which I will more than likely prune in the next week or so. Once she starts showing me where she wants growth I will remove unproductive or congested sites. 


















Things are getting crowded already. Shouldn't be too long now and they'll start crowning and the show will really start.















Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice man! Love those canopy shots too, forget a carpet of bud man your gonna have a field!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been in here man, no idea why, just poor form on my part  

Your girls are looking amazing as always bro, you keep them so nice and green, its a pleasure to watch. Im also very impressed with the info you provide, it is always so detailed and spot on! Nice work brother  

I'll try get some pics of the C99 i have going at my mates and i'll post up a pic of my little breeding project too, we're into week 3 of flower and got some nice buds with seeds growing  can you believe this, out of 2 whole packs of dj short blueberry, i only got 2 males and they were IDENTICAL lol. So the male i used cost me $250US!! I got some beautiful specimens of the shiva skunk, the white shark and the papaya though, their traits ive chosen seem to be showing perfectly


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Oct 1, 2013)

Got you a lil forest going on there lol cant wait to see the jungle of buds. That blue hash is an aggressive grower compared to the others.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 1, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Very nice man! Love those canopy shots too, forget a carpet of bud man your gonna have a field!


Ya man, here's hoping! 




eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry I haven't been in here man, no idea why, just poor form on my part
> 
> Your girls are looking amazing as always bro, you keep them so nice and green, its a pleasure to watch. Im also very impressed with the info you provide, it is always so detailed and spot on! Nice work brother
> 
> I'll try get some pics of the C99 i have going at my mates and i'll post up a pic of my little breeding project too, we're into week 3 of flower and got some nice buds with seeds growing  can you believe this, out of 2 whole packs of dj short blueberry, i only got 2 males and they were IDENTICAL lol. So the male i used cost me $250US!! I got some beautiful specimens of the shiva skunk, the white shark and the papaya though, their traits ive chosen seem to be showing perfectly


Hey Easty! You know you've been missed around here mate. Lol about the DJ's BB, people would kill for that kind of female percentage! Hope the male you selected shines for you brotha, I'm sure it will. Definitely keep me posted on your progress, gonna be sweet as hell right! 




ADriftingGinger said:


> Got you a lil forest going on there lol cant wait to see the jungle of buds. That blue hash is an aggressive grower compared to the others.


Thanks man. The BH is definitely a big girl for a mostly indica. I read somewhere that she can end at over 3 meters! That doesn't seem likely though, I've never seen an indica dom that tall.


It is going to be an interesting couple weeks coming up here. My growth this round is fast outpacing my grow space and it looks like it will be packed pretty tight. Definitely going to maximize my area this round!

Couple pics to compare my previous scrog to this round. Day 8 on both, previous grow is the 1st pic. I am a little worried!










Peace


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

Great post SS. 

Everything seems very on track

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 1, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again.




dont be worries man youve smashed it this grow, im sure youll overcome any space issues, i just hope they all stay at reasonably the same hieght for ya, having 1 outta 3 shoot up well above the rest would just be pure ball ache....

you can defo tell youve been doing this a little while lol, plants are very healthy......

do you always use veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flower? if so whats the reasoning behind this man!



*


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

^^ Hey stone i am also interested in how you dose your nutes, at the moment i am using GH flora series only, i have the calimag in case a problem arrises, and liquid koolbloom also for flower. So far i have pretty much been following this chart to the T, the 50% version(left side of chart) and my plants like it, if I go a little more i seen the tips start to change color so i laid back....

chart from growweedeasy : http://growweedeasy.com/sites/growweedeasy.com/files/grow-weed-General-Hydroponics-nutrient-schedule.pdf

Interested in how you rock it thanks brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey Easty! You know you've been missed around here mate. Lol about the DJ's BB, people would kill for that kind of female percentage! Hope the male you selected shines for you brotha, I'm sure it will. Definitely keep me posted on your progress, gonna be sweet as hell right!


Oh thanks bro, promise i'll be in more often  

Dude, normally I'd be more than stoked with that many females but on this one occaision i was really wanting males lol. The male i did choose had pretty close to the traits etc i wanted anyway so all is good, he's a very strong boy too  i got about 50 clones off the other females though so i cam at least give them to my mates to grow out 

Sweet as bro, will get some pics up so you can see where its all at!!


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 1, 2013)

Stone, how they have grown in so fast, good job man....

I have seen Flowa's thread ...ya gonna try it?


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 2, 2013)

Everything looks amazing bro! Its been said a few times now, but I'm always amazed at how green and happy your girls always look. Flowamaster isn't the only guru of ganja around here.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

would you be so kind as to pm me wen your about mate, got some q's n dont wana clog ya thread up!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey brother, heres a few camera phone pics of my little breeding project. At the back is the dj short blueberry male and the others are a blueberry female, mango, skunk 1, great white shark and shiva skunk. The second pic is a close up of the shiva skunk with some juicy beans forming  
View attachment 2846480
View attachment 2846481


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 5, 2013)

you ok slacker???


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 9, 2013)

Hope all is well with you bro. Still looking forward to some p0rn so dont hold out on me man!


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey guys had a string of bad luck the past week. Fell victim to the down economy, when some rippers smashed out my car window and stole my laptop and galaxy tab. Then I've been fighting with my insurance company, who seems to think that I pay these premiums for goodwill or something. Finally got a check cut today and picked up a shiny, new Samsung. I'll hold off on the tablet for now. 

Got a few answers and shout outs to do! 




FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> ^^ Hey stone i am also interested in how you dose your nutes, at the moment i am using GH flora series only, i have the calimag in case a problem arrises, and liquid koolbloom also for flower. So far i have pretty much been following this chart to the T, the 50% version(left side of chart) and my plants like it, if I go a little more i seen the tips start to change color so i laid back....
> 
> chart from growweedeasy : http://growweedeasy.com/sites/growweedeasy.com/files/grow-weed-General-Hydroponics-nutrient-schedule.pdf
> 
> Interested in how you rock it thanks brother


Hey FJG, I run the GH flora 3 part also and supplement with florablend, floralicious+, floranectar, and liquid and dry koolbloom. I like to run an extra bit of the Gro during the first 7-10 days of post-flip to give them a bit of help during the big stretch. Other than that I pretty much run the GH Drain to Waste schedule. The only difference is I wait till after the 2nd week before I start the koolbloom, and I start at 1mL and work my way up.

What I like to do is adjust my ph as the grow progresses. I always ph to around 5.8 during veg and then slowly bump it up the first week of flower till I'm around 6.0 by day 10 or so. After around day 14 I like to stay around 6.0-6.2 till around week 5 (or about 3 weeks till finish depending on strain) when I bump it up to 6.3. I'll keep it at this level till flush and harvest. The varying levels in ph help the plant to better utilize certain nutrients at differing levels of ph. Ask away if I can clarify this any.

I also like to let my buckets dry out fully, which I believe helps overall bud size and plant health by allowing plenty of oxygen into the upper root zone. 






whocares100 said:


> Stone, how they have grown in so fast, good job man....
> 
> I have seen Flowa's thread ...ya gonna try it?


Thanks Who, I'll have an update up tonight and you can see how packed things are now! I would love to try Flowa's method but simply don't have the space right now.




steeliesteve said:


> Everything looks amazing bro! Its been said a few times now, but I'm always amazed at how green and happy your girls always look. Flowamaster isn't the only guru of ganja around here.


Thanks bro. They are really coming along now and the cab is looking really full. Happy to say I've kept them pretty green this far into flower. Usually have some yellowing by this point but the lower temps are helping me out too.




Lemon king said:


> would you be so kind as to pm me wen your about mate, got some q's n dont wana clog ya thread up!


Sending one now, sorry it took so long. Feel free to post away with any questions mate. This is more a blog journal for me to share my grow and interact with you guys, rather than a strain dedicated journal. The interaction is what keeps the thread moving and interesting IMO. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Hey brother, heres a few camera phone pics of my little breeding project. At the back is the dj short blueberry male and the others are a blueberry female, mango, skunk 1, great white shark and shiva skunk. The second pic is a close up of the shiva skunk with some juicy beans forming
> View attachment 2846480
> View attachment 2846481


Loving it man! We have alot of the same old school tastes mate, love the shiva skunk and haven't had any in a long time. I'm definitely thinking about taking a trip down that memory lane here soon. Girls are looking outstanding man, you should have some excellent beans real soon!




StevieStoner said:


> Hope all is well with you bro. Still looking forward to some p0rn so dont hold out on me man!


Thanks bro. All's good just wish people had more respect for each other and their hard earned property. I'll have some pics to update tonight.


I've got a few small girls and one medium sized girl outside and I am wondering if they are ever going to finish! Unfortunately almost every area that would work for me was shaded and I didn't get enough direct sun I think. I took a clone from the Mazar x GWS and put her out about the beginning of August and she is a tiny little girl with 4 nice tops. She is fairly far along and should hopefully finish up towards the end of next week. Won't be much quantity but the quality looks excellent. Very frosty!

I also put a couple of the selfed pineapple express beans my buddy made out and the one stayed really small like the Maz but the other I topped and supercropped and she grew into a beast. The 2 tops I took off of her I simply stuck into the ground and they both rooted nicely and are looking great. These PE's are looking like they won't finish till the end of the month though so I am getting a little bit worried. I'll run out an snap a couple pics and put them up tonight also. 

Knock on some wood, but hopefully this journal will get back to normal a bit. Peace all.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is the outdoor girls. 

Maz x GWS. I'm glad I had this extra clone to throw out here because I am loving this smoke more and more as she cures. She is a small one so won't be much here but she looks really good. 











The homemade PE girls. Big girl 1st.




















The 2 clones I took off the big girl. Just cut them and stuck em in the ground and they rooted great. If only it were always that easy.







The smaller PE.







I'll have some pics of the scrog up tonight. Peace


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot stone, you've been such a help, I am flipping to 12/12 sunday after 24 hours of darkness, stop in once in a while

edit: sorry to hear about your stuff being jacked, it happend to me last year woke up, all my rims gone, left on cinderblocks like the 70's ...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, that sucks SS, but it is good that it is over.

Get busy!

:0)

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah too true JD, I don't bother spending time looking in the rearview. Usually end up in a big wreck if you're not looking forward. Plus that's why we have insurance, although my agent doesn't seem to think so.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 11, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Thanks a lot stone, you've been such a help, I am flipping to 12/12 sunday after 24 hours of darkness, stop in once in a while
> 
> edit: sorry to hear about your stuff being jacked, it happend to me last year woke up, all my rims gone, left on cinderblocks like the 70's ...


Thanks FJG. Ya I had that happen to me once a good while back. They were just some crappy knockoffs from the Whitney catalog lol, so didn't cost me too much in the end.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 12, 2013)

Man I really pushed the little grow cab to the limits this round. It is getting harder to take them out and water and their are clinging together a bit. Just have to be extra careful to avoid some breakage. I'm sure to be hexing myself here, but this is the first grow I haven't mutilated at least one branch before the stretch ends. 


I love this Blue Hash plant. She has an amazing spread so far and I can't wait to see her fill in. She is not overly indica in growth, real nice thin blade leaves and a good bit of lankiness to her. She is already getting a good bit of blueberry smell to her and I'm loving that.























Cheese is already smelling skunky as hell. She reminds of the bluecheese but suprisingly more fruity and sweet smelling. She has a fairly nice spread on her, a little low and sparse in the middle but good overall coverage.






















AKS is the difficult one. She "sweats" a lot and builds up puddles on her leaves. It was overly humid the last week and I cranked the lumatek up to superlumens. Doh!

She has gotten a bit of stretch during week 2 but she is way behind the other 2 in height and screen coverage. Lucky for me I still have my trusty wood block, and I can keep her up with the others. She has a lot of height variation in her canopy as the main terminal ends far outpaced the interior branches.



















Amazing, I think that's the 1st time I didn't include one of my feet in the overhead pics!


Some canopy shots. It's pretty full in there.



















Peace

Edit: Wish the posts would always format the same. Makes for one long ass post when the formatting goes random.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2013)

Dude, so sorry to hear about your shit getting jacked, glad to hear though that it has sorted itself out finally 

We definitely have the same tastes bro, hence why I love your grows, I'm always envious of the strains and the workmanship you put in to them  

My project is going well man, I seem to have nailed picking the right girls for the job and the male blueberry is something special, smells delicious and goes are dark rich purple in cooler weather. I've now picked off the flowers and collected the pollen for the back crossing of the skunk and mango  also going to do a medicine man x blueberry over summer to add to the mix!

You and Flowa certainly have growing these girls down to a fine art, your indoor and outdoor girls are looking AMAZING! I'm intrigued as to how you get your canopies so perfect  and you get to know their nute needs pretty damn quickly which isn't easy to do! Top work brother as always


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 12, 2013)

First off, sucks what happened to you with your stuff bro. its never nice going outside to see your car has been broken into. Do you use a gps with the suction cup mount for the windshield? If so keep some wipes in your car just incase, alot of thieves look for the imprint of the mount on the glass. Just a courteous fyi.

At least i know where you been all this time...with those outdoor girls huh. They look nice man. Did you plant them in the ground or pot them and bury them with your own mix?

Those canopy shots are one of a kind. Sort of reminds me of the BJ because of how packed things are in there! Great work bro!


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone they looks awesome, maybe I'll post some of my experimental girls soon...


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 12, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, so sorry to hear about your shit getting jacked, glad to hear though that it has sorted itself out finally
> 
> We definitely have the same tastes bro, hence why I love your grows, I'm always envious of the strains and the workmanship you put in to them
> 
> ...


Can't ask for better than that mate, only 2 males but still got an excellent specimen. That Blue Shiva sounds so damn good, great choice of a hybrid there. As far as the canopy I use a lot of nylon string and duct tape, throw in a bit of cussing and force her flat. I'm doing pretty well and getting better every time, but I am definitely not ashamed to admit that Flowa is in another stratosphere. Dude is just plain sick. Gives us all something shoot for. ATB mate, I'll be in touch by PM.




StevieStoner said:


> First off, sucks what happened to you with your stuff bro. its never nice going outside to see your car has been broken into. Do you use a gps with the suction cup mount for the windshield? If so keep some wipes in your car just incase, alot of thieves look for the imprint of the mount on the glass. Just a courteous fyi.
> 
> At least i know where you been all this time...with those outdoor girls huh. They look nice man. Did you plant them in the ground or pot them and bury them with your own mix?
> 
> Those canopy shots are one of a kind. Sort of reminds me of the BJ because of how packed things are in there! Great work bro!


Thanks bro, funny thing is my GPS got stolen out of my work truck last year! The outdoor girls are doing pretty decent for being planted str8 in the ground. I live near a river and the back 40 is a pretty decent forest. Unfortunately they don't get near enough direct sun and I have only given them nutes a half dozen times or so.

Was a bit of an experiment to see how late I needed to throw them out to keep them on the smallish side. I put them out between the last week of July and the first week of August then topped em. The only one that really had some growth was the big PE, the Maz and small PE both stayed 18-22", the bigger PE about 36" and I supercropped the hell out of her. 

The scrog canopy is definitely a bit fuller than the BJ round. I can't get a shot from the same distance and fit the whole canopy in this round. This is the closest I could get, previous grow 1st, current 2nd. Both around day 20.













whocares100 said:


> Stone they looks awesome, maybe I'll post some of my experimental girls soon...


Thanks Who. Would love to see some pics, feel free to post away! Experimental is always interesting to me. Peace


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2013)

oooo going on pickys only looks like this rounds ladies are making you work for ya money in terms of level canopy......your doing a great job well done!!


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL, def alot bigger then the last BJ you ran. I was talking about my BJ run in terms of cab space. pushed my space to the limits and it looks like you got the same thing going on.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> oooo going on pickys only looks like this rounds ladies are making you work for ya money in terms of level canopy......your doing a great job well done!!


Yeah they are fighting for any space they can get in there. I am finally done with stretch for the most part so it's getting easier to keep them even. Maybe slightly less veg next time I'm thinking. I need to run a dedicated strain set for a few grows sometime. Hard though as I do like my variety and there are so many strains to choose from. Peace mate




StevieStoner said:


> LOL, def alot bigger then the last BJ you ran. I was talking about my BJ run in terms of cab space. pushed my space to the limits and it looks like you got the same thing going on.


Yes just like your blackjack round, crammed full. You ended up pretty damn good so I've got hope. The scrog at least keeps much of the vertical growth in check, so I'm looking pretty good on height. Just waiting for them to fill in. ATB bro


----------



## lospsi (Oct 14, 2013)

excellent job sir,how many weeks did you veg for that?


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 14, 2013)

lospsi said:


> excellent job sir,how many weeks did you veg for that?


Thanks lospsi. This round was about 5 1/2 weeks of veg from seed. I usually start from clones and average about 3 weeks of veg, this round I was unable to transplant and get them in the grow cab as soon as I like. I probably could have flipped a week earlier but I wanted to get the Afghan kush a bit more screen coverage.


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking great my SS brother! Ive got a cheese bean coming as a freebie from the 'Tude. I've never knowingly had cheese so I'm kinda excited about it. Later man


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

I got that too, from Dinafem IIRC. I looked it up and it does look like _the _Cheese.
It is a multi cup winner. I look forward to trying it.

JD


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 15, 2013)

Steelie I love CHEESE, good stuff, pop those beans as soon as u can man, and enjoy...Mine grew great even under CFL lights, so if I can do it, you can do it AWESOMER than me


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 15, 2013)

Its funny, I cant speak for anyone else but i actually get more excited about the freebies then i do the actual seeds i bought haha.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 15, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Looking great my SS brother! Ive got a cheese bean coming as a freebie from the 'Tude. I've never knowingly had cheese so I'm kinda excited about it. Later man


Thanks man! I think you will like the cheese if you like the super skunk you're growing. This Big Buddha cheese is very sweet-skunky and resinous to the point of feeling oily. The pheno I have exhibits a strange growing pattern with long individual calyx nodes, rather than cola clusters. I am interested to see how she performs in my setup. How's the supersoil project going? Keep us posted. Peace man.



Javadog said:


> I got that too, from Dinafem IIRC. I looked it up and it does look like _the _Cheese.
> It is a multi cup winner. I look forward to trying it.
> 
> JD


I have not needed to place any orders as my buddy keeps picking up so many great beans and tons of freebies to try. With the Dinafem cheese freebie he just got, he now has beans of 3 different cheeses with Big Buddha and Greenhouse being the others. The GH and BB are similar with the GH being more fruity and the BB more skunky-cheesy. Yet to see the Dinafem version so I don't have any info on that. 




whocares100 said:


> Steelie I love CHEESE, good stuff, pop those beans as soon as u can man, and enjoy...Mine grew great even under CFL lights, so if I can do it, you can do it AWESOMER than me


I love the cheese too Who! Very tasty and stony, she is not a mammoth producer, but is nice and dense, with great calyx to leaf ratio. Looking forward to watching them bloom here, update tonight. 




StevieStoner said:


> Its funny, I cant speak for anyone else but i actually get more excited about the freebies then i do the actual seeds i bought haha.


I can agree to that SS. The Nl x skunk, Black Russian and Maz x GWS freebies I ran last round are some of my favorite buds to smoke right now. The 'Tude seems to always have quality freebies in their UFO promos.


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 15, 2013)

I got a lot of freebies this time. I made an order just to get them. Lol. My freebies this round are Humboldt seeds Train Wreck, Bubba Kush, Green Crack, Lost Coast OG, Desert Diesel, and Amherst Sour Diesel. G13 Labs Purple Haze and Cheese. I only bought 4 beans G13 Labs Blueberry Gum, Blue Venom, and Pineapple Express. Dr Underground Melon Gum. I think I made out pretty good. The Super Soil is going very well. The 2 Super Skunk I just cut were my first 2 girls. The undersides of my nugs are a rich purple. The guy I got the cut from said hes never seen that with this cut. I shoulda trained better as shes a bit lanky but I think I'll still get around 6 zips from the 2 of them. Unfortunately I ended up with aphids a little while back so I've been battling them. Didnt take into consideration my wife's rose bushes right outside the basement windows, I think the buggers just crawled right in when I was cooling the room Haven't seen any in a couple days so hopefully I'm ok now. Used Nematodes and Fox Farms Dont Bug Me. I'll post a few pics when I get some. Later bro


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I got a lot of freebies this time. I made an order just to get them. Lol.


LOL, we all did this bro. 

I got two (2! Hilarious) each of four different TGA breeds.

I did this with their Qrazy Train and loved the result.

The HSO freebies were off the hook and the Dinafem Cheese is apparently a classic.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 15, 2013)

The cheese is G13, hopefully it's a decent first impression of cheese. I wish I woulda had the money to get a few of the October promo. They do sound killer.


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 15, 2013)

I still have a few real good seeds left for a winter grow indoors, I better get some popping...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

G13 has a storied past. I expect it will rock!

Good luck,

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 15, 2013)

What you got Who? I was putting mine away and realized I have enough beans to last for years. Lol.


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh steelie maybe u guys can guide me on what to plant next?

I have 3 seeds positornic afgahn express
blue dream fem
acapulco gold
dna limited snow cap fem
blueberry headband fem
chocolate heaven fem
goji og reg
dina fem critical fem
ww x bb fem
critical jack auto fem 
og kush fem
lemon juice express fem 
mazari fem
blue dream fem
bubba kush fem

Ok what 3 can I grow successfully?


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 15, 2013)

If I had to choose from your list I would do Blueberry Headband, Blue Dream (which ive grown a few times and would again) and Bubba Kush.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

Headberry? This must be a breed already! :0)

That does sound like a good one, and I thought of the Blue Dream FWIW.

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 15, 2013)

Snapped a few quick pics for you guys tonight. Here's the Super Skunk I harvested  Here is my Black Russian  Lemon Kush that should be ready in a week or so  Darkstar who i'm excited about


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 15, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I got a lot of freebies this time. I made an order just to get them. Lol. My freebies this round are Humboldt seeds Train Wreck, Bubba Kush, Green Crack, Lost Coast OG, Desert Diesel, and Amherst Sour Diesel. G13 Labs Purple Haze and Cheese. I only bought 4 beans G13 Labs Blueberry Gum, Blue Venom, and Pineapple Express. Dr Underground Melon Gum. I think I made out pretty good. The Super Soil is going very well. The 2 Super Skunk I just cut were my first 2 girls. The undersides of my nugs are a rich purple. The guy I got the cut from said hes never seen that with this cut. I shoulda trained better as shes a bit lanky but I think I'll still get around 6 zips from the 2 of them. Unfortunately I ended up with aphids a little while back so I've been battling them. Didnt take into consideration my wife's rose bushes right outside the basement windows, I think the buggers just crawled right in when I was cooling the room Haven't seen any in a couple days so hopefully I'm ok now. Used Nematodes and Fox Farms Dont Bug Me. I'll post a few pics when I get some. Later bro


The super skunk I had was a nice one, really dense nuggets. Good producer. That sucks about the aphids, thankfully colder weather is on the way(hopefully not too quick I need a couple weeks for the outdoor). Sounds like you got some variety to go through, I always like your choices and I hear great things about Blue Venom.




Javadog said:


> LOL, we all did this bro.
> 
> I got two (2! Hilarious) each of four different TGA breeds.
> 
> ...


The dinafem royal haze I tried was outstanding. This Blue Hash is the 1st Dina I've grown and she is starting off great. My buddy was pacing the floors till his Tude order came so he could pop his Green Crack. That HSO promo was really good.




whocares100 said:


> Oh steelie maybe u guys can guide me on what to plant next?
> 
> I have 3 seeds positornic afgahn express
> blue dream fem
> ...


Nice collection you got there Who. I will keep that blue dream pick going, and the blueberry headband those sound great and I love the blues. You can't go wrong with those, if that is the Barneys Acapulco I really liked that one. Nice sweet and fruity sativa with a nice clean high.




Javadog said:


> Headberry? This must be a breed already! :0)
> 
> That does sound like a good one, and I thought of the Blue Dream FWIW.
> 
> JD


That has to be a strain already lol it just sounds right. 





steeliesteve said:


> Snapped a few quick pics for you guys tonight. Here's the Super Skunk I harvested View attachment 2859643 Here is my Black Russian View attachment 2859646 Lemon Kush that should be ready in a week or so View attachment 2859647 Darkstar who i'm excited about View attachment 2859648


Man your garden is looking sweet bro! I forgot you were running darkstar that is killer I've heard. Your BR looks sweet and that lemon kush is a beast. Great job man.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 15, 2013)

This NL x Skunk I'm smoking is some great stuff, I really like it. I was going to snap a bunch of pics before I watered, but I smoked 1st and before I realized it they were watered and put back. So due to some well timed Nl x Skunk usage there is just some canopy shots tonight. 

The BH and AKS are filling in now, with the cheese still behind in development. I am interested to see how the Cheese buds develop, they look like they are crowning and starting to form a regular cola. I guess we'll see soon. BH on the right, AKS up front left, Cheese in the back.

























Peace


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

SS, that Skunk looks wonderful (and what a neat place to hang them)
but that Lemon really gets the mouth and lungs watering. :0)

SS, I *have* popped the Green Crack. LOL

You two figure out who is who. 

:0)

JD

P.S. It is official.....I have DIBBS on "Headberry".
Now I have to engineer *three* breeds..."Gateful Dread",
"The Good Shit Lollipop", and now "Headberry".

P.P.S. No, someone has to have used this!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2013)

Stone those girls are looking awesome as always man, such a perfect canopy too 

SS damn bro, really nice plants man, they look damn tasty too


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 16, 2013)

OK I want these plants for an indoor grow, start under cfl finish under HPS...Sounds like I need to get the blues, so fruity as it may sound, I'll crack some beans and get the blues, thanks Guys...


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey, got room for one more in there? Those girls look great man, another scrog masterpiece from the master!


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah Stevie come and sit by me, I got popcorn


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm just sitting here home from work due to the shitty weather. Not liking this rain and cold we have in store for us the next couple weeks. The outdoor buds are so rain soaked they are flopping over right now. Have some days below freezing coming up in the forecast for next week so I am probably cutting them down early next week at the latest I think. If it were just the cold I would leave them and risk it, but this rain just spells mold and rot if I leave them too long.

The Maz is ready to go now and has developed some purple in her from the last few days of crappy weather. The PE's could still easily go for another 2-3 weeks IMO, but better to harvest a couple weeks early, then to wait till they rot I guess.

Peace


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

We cannot control these things mate. 

Good luck with the harvest.

JD


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey slacker sent you a pm not sure if it went through though


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I took down the outdoor Mazar x Great White Shark. She is just a tiny little thing, but has some dense frosty nugs. She definitely has a different smell than the indoor, more of a sharp kush edge to her. Her upper tops got a slight bit of nice purple coloring. Looking forward to sampling some. I also took down the weakest PE which never received much sun. She never really developed and like I thought could have went a bit more. I am going to keep an eye on the big Pineapple and look to cut her if she starts looking iffy.

Maz x GWS















PE is not much to look at. Will probably concentrate her and the other 2 small clones.










Judging by the weather forecast I'll probably have some pics of the remaining outdoor up sooner than later. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2013)

Dude that outdoor mazar looks like some quality smoke, nice work brother  wish I could rep you again, will have to rep some others and get you later


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 18, 2013)

maz is looking good mate!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 18, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude that outdoor mazar looks like some quality smoke, nice work brother  wish I could rep you again, will have to rep some others and get you later





Lemon king said:


> maz is looking good mate!!


Thanks guys. The Maz is looking really nice, I wish she would have ended up as large as the big PE plant. The weather forecast is getting uglier by the day so I am cutting some of the smaller tops off the big PE tonight and play it by ear with the rest.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 18, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks guys. The Maz is looking really nice, I wish she would have ended up as large as the big PE plant. The weather forecast is getting uglier by the day so I am cutting some of the smaller tops off the big PE tonight and play it by ear with the rest.


its all you can do!


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 21, 2013)

Well we are just about at the halfway point. All 3 are supposed to finish in 7-8 weeks but they will probably go a week longer than actual breeder times IME. I hit them with 3mL of koolbloom and they didn't like it quite that strong yet, so I'll back it off to 2mL for a week or so. They are starting to bulk up some, and some leaves are yellowing from lack of light. It is so packed in there that all 4 walls have bud smashed right to them. Trying to angle my fans to circulate air around the sides. 

Also looking into ordering a Kessil 150 magenta for supplemental lighting. I hear good things about them and I've seen that JD uses them as supplements also. I need to order a new scrubber so after I do a bit more research I might grab it in the same order. 

Blue Hash is a monster. She has a near perfect canopy spread and is really starting to get fat. Her structure and branching are absolutely awesome, near symmetry in both sides of her branching. She has a great sweet berry smell and is very sticky. Looking forward to seeing these colas swell!

























AKS is extremely kushy. She is starting to bulk up some but has so many fat leaves she is shading herself some. I removed a few big fans and some smaller leaves to open her up a bit. Her smell so far is str8 lemon pinesol kush, very strong bite to her odor. She is not as frosty as I'd hoped so far, we'll see how she comes along in the next few weeks. 

























Cheese smells so incredible! Very sweet, earthy, with a hint of skunk. She is starting to show her unique growth and will soon be a mass of foxtails by the looks of her. She's very dense, but will not be a great yielder. Her taste, smell and smoke will more than make up for it. She has a nice even spread so she should still develop pretty evenly.


























Canopy is looking very full. The BH is dominating right now for sure though.
















Peace


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 22, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> . It is so packed in there that all 4 walls have bud smashed right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pick 1 soooooo close to being a mainline scrog......its the way forward im sure

Whaterver that big girl on the left is in the next two pics is a fucking monster well done man

How you feeling bout this grow so far???

P.s buds to the walls......im sure youve had worse grows lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking amazing brother  

You can definitely pick out which is which too, that blue hash looks ridiculous  as you said, I'm sure the others will make up for yield in flavour and high!! They'll still thicken up though, you'll surprise yourself


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

Your grows are so beautiful SS, I am happy to be mentioned near your plants.

:0)

JD

P.S. I think that my Kessils are excellent additions to my HSP, even
adding a bit of blue, from the Purple, to add frost (in my mind if not elsewhere ;0)


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 22, 2013)

They look awesome bro, That Blue Hash is a beast and the training on her looks to be about perfect. That Cheese looks pretty damn frosty too, i can imagine the KO punch smell going on in your cab.


----------



## steeliesteve (Oct 23, 2013)

Found this tonight. Its Super Coco. Ive never heard of it, maybe some of you have. It claims you can plant a seed in it and itll all through flower with only plain water. Just plant seed in final pot, veg, then flower all with no transplanting and no flush and NO PHing!. It also claims to be the "most effective rooting medium". What y'all think? http://www.nonutrientsrequired.com/ 

edit-its expensive ($45 for 1.5 cubic ft. they claim it comes out to $4 a gallon) but it may be great for someone with just a few plants.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Pick 1 soooooo close to being a mainline scrog......its the way forward im sure
> 
> Whaterver that big girl on the left is in the next two pics is a fucking monster well done man
> 
> ...


Thanks LK. I topped at the 6th node or higher this round, usually I top around node 3-4 leaving 4-6 main branch arms. This round each has 8+ main arms and the end result is very similar in overall spread. The grow so far has been easy and problem free. The next couple weeks should give me a good idea where I am at in comparison to my last scrog. With little short term memory left, it always seems to me that my current runs are lagging behind previous grows but they seem to end up as good or better in the end. This round does seem to be more consistent with my nutes, less tip burning and leaf loss. I'll look to change that as I ramp up the P/K levels this week.




eastcoastmo said:


> Looking amazing brother
> 
> You can definitely pick out which is which too, that blue hash looks ridiculous  as you said, I'm sure the others will make up for yield in flavour and high!! They'll still thicken up though, you'll surprise yourself


Thanks Easty. Ya the blue hash is juiced right now, really bulking fast and impressing the hell out of me. Definitely have no worries about the cheese yield, she is an excellent example of a cheese plant with amazing aroma and trich coverage at 4 weeks. The AKS is a bit disappointing so far, she does not have those dense golf ball nugs that I am used to seeing on a kush plant. She has really tall cone shaped tops with a bit of an airy feel to them. She definitely can handle extra nutes as she is the only one who didn't show signs of stress when I bumped up P/K levels this week. So there is hope that her nugs will solidify some as I hammer her with some koolbloom. Peace mate




Javadog said:


> Your grows are so beautiful SS, I am happy to be mentioned near your plants.
> 
> :0)
> 
> ...


Hey JD! I have always said that the subs make this thread enjoyable to view and do. I have borrowed techs and ideas from all of you guys over the past grows and it has definitely helped to make me do a better job each time out. I waited to long to order my Kessil as it is now on backorder, but I found the same one on Amazon for $141 which is still a great deal, so it should be here in the next week or two. I am excited, not sure how much difference it will make this round but sure it will add a nice improvement going forward. ATB




StevieStoner said:


> They look awesome bro, That Blue Hash is a beast and the training on her looks to be about perfect. That Cheese looks pretty damn frosty too, i can imagine the KO punch smell going on in your cab.


Thanks SS. The BH is a beast for sure, and she is really favoring her blueberry side in aroma. Smells so sweet! The cheese is my favorite, I could literally plant my nose in her flowers all day like that fruity frenchman Franco from strain hunters. I am already making plans for the next grow and whittling down the list of candidates.

Looking like THC Bomb and Kosher Kush are a lock with the 3rd coming from a choice of great options including - G13 Pineapple express, Barneys Pineapple chunk and Liberty Haze, G13 Super Skunk, GHS Super Critical and Trainwreck, Big Buddha Cheesy Dick and Blue Cheese, Rokerij Amnesia and a few others I can't remember. I am leaning toward one of the pineapples, the liberty or the amnesia. What do you think?




steeliesteve said:


> Found this tonight. Its Super Coco. Ive never heard of it, maybe some of you have. It claims you can plant a seed in it and itll all through flower with only plain water. Just plant seed in final pot, veg, then flower all with no transplanting and no flush and NO PHing!. It also claims to be the "most effective rooting medium". What y'all think? http://www.nonutrientsrequired.com/
> 
> edit-its expensive ($45 for 1.5 cubic ft. they claim it comes out to $4 a gallon) but it may be great for someone with just a few plants.


Looks like some impressive stuff. Gives you a combo of the benefits of a hempy style setup with organic soil quality. I've always wanted to do an organic grow but can't deal with the prospect of gnats and whiteflys. Once I get out of this apartment in the next few years I will dedicate a setup to running some super soil and other organic setups to go along with my favored hempys. Thanks for the info brotha.


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 23, 2013)

mmmm, i would go with the liberty haze myself, i always wanted to do a haze strain. I haven't smoked real haze in years and would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 24, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> mmmm, i would go with the liberty haze myself, i always wanted to do a haze strain. I haven't smoked real haze in years and would love to get my hands on some.


I think the liberty haze is G13 and chemdog, so not a true haze specimen. I would like to get a good SSH or maybe shackzilla from sannies, I hear that is really good. I gotta get ahold of my buddy and see what he has available here in a few weeks.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I finally cropped the rest of my outdoor. The rest of the big plant looks pretty good and I'll keep a couple of her big tops and probably concentrate the rest. Had back to back nights around 28F and she was still kicking, but we had some light rain and more coming so I decided to just take her now.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

I popped my Super Lemon Haze recently.

I will likely get a Haze pheno...I want the Lemon, but I hear that
it is elusive.

JD

P.S. Nice outdoor haul SS!


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice outdoor looks like it was getting some purple coloring coming in. To bad you wasn't able to leave it untill it was done growing but still looks like its gonna be some good smoke wish I could of had an outdoor plant this year but it was just simply not possible lol.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I popped my Super Lemon Haze recently.
> 
> I will likely get a Haze pheno...I want the Lemon, but I hear that
> it is elusive.
> ...





ADriftingGinger said:


> Nice outdoor looks like it was getting some purple coloring coming in. To bad you wasn't able to leave it untill it was done growing but still looks like its gonna be some good smoke wish I could of had an outdoor plant this year but it was just simply not possible lol.


Thanks guys. I tried some of the earlier Maz and PE outdoor I cut last week and the Maz tastes similar to the indoor one I grew, nice buzz. The PE tastes pretty meh but has a great buzz. I'll leave it to cure and sample again later. 

JD I've heard that the lemon pheno is hard to find. Seems every lemon strain on the attitude is sold out.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Just about at the halfway point so thought I'd throw up a canopy timeline. And the Kessil arrives Tuesday!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks guys. I tried some of the earlier Maz and PE outdoor I cut last week and the Maz tastes similar to the indoor one I grew, nice buzz. The PE tastes pretty meh but has a great buzz. I'll leave it to cure and sample again later.
> 
> JD I've heard that the lemon pheno is hard to find. *Seems every lemon strain on the attitude is sold out*.


lol looks like mega lemonista next round,,,,(i do actually want to try this, always banging on about rock hard nugs,,,,, lol)


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Lemon king you done bought all those lemon strains didnt you lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2013)

The calm before the storm. Those will be amazing when finished.

I agree on the Lemon issue....it does seem to have many fans.

JD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2013)

Love the timeline Stoney, some beautiful girls there


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2013)

awesome post. i am getting to the point in my grow that scrog-ing is a possibility. i have lst'ed the plants as much as i can and i am now letting them grow upward. your point about scrog making the most out of the available light makes a lot of sense(no pun intended). thanks. i am subbed.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lol looks like mega lemonista next round,,,,(i do actually want to try this, always banging on about rock hard nugs,,,,, lol)


Ya I scoped the mega lemonista out, looks pretty good. Have you heard anything about Next Generation's Lemonator? 



ADriftingGinger said:


> Lemon king you done bought all those lemon strains didnt you lol.


He's a lemonhead, he has to do that.  



Javadog said:


> The calm before the storm. Those will be amazing when finished.
> 
> I agree on the Lemon issue....it does seem to have many fans.
> 
> JD


Thanks JD. I want some DNA Lemon skunk, those boys need to get busy. I wanted some Tangie too but that was gone almost instantly lol.




eastcoastmo said:


> Love the timeline Stoney, some beautiful girls there


Thanks Easty. They are really hitting their groove right now. Hoping they finish strong.

----> puff, puff, pass some blueberry from my last scrog grow. 
She has about 5 months of cure time and is outstanding. I've got another jar yet 
uncracked that I'm going to try and hold for a year. Here' hoping lol!



oldfogey8 said:


> awesome post. i am getting to the point in my grow that scrog-ing is a possibility. i have lst'ed the plants as much as i can and i am now letting them grow upward. your point about scrog making the most out of the available light makes a lot of sense(no pun intended). thanks. i am subbed.


Thanks mate! I am a scrogger at heart. I've messed around with mainline once
and would like to give it another try with some modifications. 
Glad to have you stop by and feel free to post away. 


Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 29, 2013)

The Kessil 150 came today and so far I am impressed. Very solid and looks well built. I was surprised at the beam intensity for such a small light. 
Much better than the cfl and much less heat. The only negative is the beam angle is slightly too narrow. I may build a track of some sort to
adjust the overhead position. It may not make much difference this round but I should notice it more next. 




















Blue Hash is far and away the largest. Her canopy may be the best I've done so far, which makes up for the AKS as one of the worst. 
She has a very strong berry smell and is very sticky. I'm interested in how she turns out as I have heard mixed reviews regarding her.
As much as I like blueberry I'm sure she will be good to go.



















The AKS is starting to bulk up. She is about as uneven a canopy as I have done. In my defense she is the least branchy
strain I've seen. Her main colas should end up nice sized as she is forcing her growth to those main tops. Still a very citrusy kush smell but not alot of frost.




















Have I mentioned that I love this cheese? I really do, she is amazing so far. Her smell is so good: sweet, sharp, cheesy, fruity and skunky. 
Her cola structure is so different. This grow really shows some of the diversity in cannabis genetics. Cannot wait to diversify these 3.




















Man those AKS pics turned out like shit  I'll have to preview the pics better before I put the girls away. Peace


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2013)

Great work and an excellent post SS.

I love the color that that Kessil throws.

You might try directing the light across the tops.

I bought goose-neck mounts to help angle my 350s, but they
would only fit in a full tent.

In any case, I am enjoying the grow.

JD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad to hear you are still enjoying the blueberry from last grow man, im down to my last half ounce from my grow and still have no tolerance to it...love it  

Damn that blue hash looks the bomb too, perfect canopy on her! Spewin about the AKS, hope you still get some good smoke from it


----------



## StevieStoner (Oct 30, 2013)

Man them girls look sweet stone and looks like its gonna be one beastly harvest in there. That kessil is sweet too, i was looking at some the other day and they aren't cheap at all.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

Lookin really good man! I want some cheese. . How many weeks you have left? Seems like we are pretty close in flower. I know alot of people grow w led... I am still leary of them as i feel the cost of the fixtures is fairly over inflated. That looks like a nice one though.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 30, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Great work and an excellent post SS.
> 
> I love the color that that Kessil throws.
> 
> ...


Thanks JD, I thought about angling the Kessil over the tops like you said but with how often I rotate the plants around I should be able to even out the coverage.
The color of the Kessil magenta is sweet, and she has some surprising penetration. Looking forward to messing around. 





eastcoastmo said:


> Glad to hear you are still enjoying the blueberry from last grow man, im down to my last half ounce from my grow and still have no tolerance to it...love it
> 
> Damn that blue hash looks the bomb too, perfect canopy on her! Spewin about the AKS, hope you still get some good smoke from it


Hey does that mean you'll be firing up the 600w soon? The blue hash really shows alot of blueberry traits, I think I am going to really like her. 
The AKS is not the best formed plant I've done but her colas are definitely packing on weight so I think she will still impress in the end. Cheers mate.




StevieStoner said:


> Man them girls look sweet stone and looks like its gonna be one beastly harvest in there. That kessil is sweet too, i was looking at some the other day and they aren't cheap at all.


Things are definitely looking up SS. Should see some noticeable swelling in the next couple weeks. The kessil is a very nice, quality product I will say.
I got mine on ebay for $122 and of course last night found them for $92 on http://growershouse.com/kessil-h150-led-grow-light-magenta
I may even pick up the California Light works 200 sometime and try it out for my next summer grow I swore I wouldn't do.




SomeGuy said:


> Lookin really good man! I want some cheese. . How many weeks you have left? Seems like we are pretty close in flower. I know alot of people grow w led... I am still leary of them as i feel the cost of the fixtures is fairly over inflated. That looks like a nice one though.


Thanks SG. Breeder times for all 3 are 50-56 days and I usually allow for at least a week past recommended, so I am figuring around day 63 is harvest. I am at day 36 right now so a bit over halfway. 

The LED technology is starting to get better and better, but the prices are still definitely in the upper spectrum (pun intended). 

Some of the grows I've seen with higher end LED's have been impressive to say the least, but I am unable to pony up $500-1500 to experiment. 
I think we are still 5 years or so away from quality, affordable LED tech.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

Right on man. Im at day 39 days today. Little more than halfway. 

I may try a less expensive led for the freezer veg cabinet i have planned. Fun to watch another scrog.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont think i'll be firing up the 600 again man, not in that tent anyway, got a bit unmanageable lol. Hoping to use my 400w instead after i finish the back crossing, which will start in a few weeks  
I reckon you will be a mess on that blue hash bro, lools potent as!!!


----------



## md97 (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks for the update stone, really enjoying your journal. 

Once saw the Kessil on some random store and leave me thinking if I should buy it or not... it would be perfect for my flowering cab. Will have to wait and see how she works for you. Looking forward for harvest + next run supplementing with the led.


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 31, 2013)

Stone you have a thing for hairy girls...LOL, does that light have a cover on it or a glass? I was wondering if u could rig it like an umbrella

I'm working on a 12 volt led project right now, making my lighting affordable if I can build it myself...


----------



## whocares100 (Oct 31, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dont think i'll be firing up the 600 again man, not in that tent anyway, got a bit unmanageable lol. Hoping to use my 400w instead after i finish the back crossing, which will start in a few weeks
> I reckon you will be a mess on that blue hash bro, lools potent as!!!



Easty, how much heat does a 400 put out, can I keep one outside over winter in a shed or something and have enough heat, or would I need to supplement? Thanks


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking MAHVALOUS my friend! I was showing a fellow grower some of your picks and he wouldn't believe me that you only use a 250. I had to go back in your journal and show him where you said it. Lol. 

On a good note, my close friend has been so pleased with my meds lately that he wants me to be a Caregiver for him and his wife. His last round finishes up in a couple weeks, then he's giving me his 600w ballast and hood, a 4x4 tent, led supplemental lighting, what soil he has and his smart pots. HELL YA! Lol

I'm also in the process of making a movable smart pot scrog. I've wanted to try a scrog ever since I first started following your journals, but mine will be Super Soil. I'm gonna pick up some pvc fittings tomorrow after I pick my son up from school and see what I can come up with. Sorry so chatty, pretty ripped. Puff puff pass--> Critical Hog and oil bong rips


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Easty, how much heat does a 400 put out, can I keep one outside over winter in a shed or something and have enough heat, or would I need to supplement? Thanks



Hey man, a 400w in winter would be ok while lights are on, its lights off you'd have to worry about. In winter i keep a heat mat under my girls and sometimes (when its -5 centigrade) i'll also use a home brew heat belt around the pots as well to keep the roots warm. It really depends on what temps you get in winter mate, we regularly get -8 centigrade where i live!


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, a 400w in winter would be ok while lights are on, its lights off you'd have to worry about. In winter i keep a heat mat under my girls and sometimes (when its -5 centigrade) i'll also use a home brew heat belt around the pots as well to keep the roots warm. It really depends on what temps you get in winter mate, we regularly get -8 centigrade where i live!


We are close easty, so I'm thinking some additional heat mey be in order, THanks my friend


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just some of the girls hanging out


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 1, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Stone you have a thing for hairy girls...LOL, does that light have a cover on it or a glass? I was wondering if u could rig it like an umbrella
> 
> I'm working on a 12 volt led project right now, making my lighting affordable if I can build it myself...


Thanks Who! The Blue Hash is a hairy one, but the Cheese has a bikini wax for sure.  

The Kessil has a cover that acts as a focusing lens, which I believe is 60 degrees. 
It makes for a pretty intense beam, but it is quite narrow. Kessil recommends keeping the light 12-18 inches 
above the plants but that seems to high to me (not that I have that much overhead to give me that option).

KC has this link in his sig that I was looking into. MakersLED has some pretty nice LED DIY stuff that I may experiment with in the future.



steeliesteve said:


> Looking MAHVALOUS my friend! I was showing a fellow grower some of your picks and he wouldn't believe me that you only use a 250. I had to go back in your journal and show him where you said it. Lol.
> 
> On a good note, my close friend has been so pleased with my meds lately that he wants me to be a Caregiver for him and his wife. His last round finishes up in a couple weeks, then he's giving me his 600w ballast and hood, a 4x4 tent, led supplemental lighting, what soil he has and his smart pots. HELL YA! Lol
> 
> I'm also in the process of making a movable smart pot scrog. I've wanted to try a scrog ever since I first started following your journals, but mine will be Super Soil. I'm gonna pick up some pvc fittings tomorrow after I pick my son up from school and see what I can come up with. Sorry so chatty, pretty ripped. Puff puff pass--> Critical Hog and oil bong rips


Thanks bro! Lol I'm glad my plants are getting some recognition statewide.  You've been following along for awhile so you know what my secret is (wait, can you remind me what my secret is again?). 

Dude I am more excited about you starting your scrog then about planning my next grow! You know you have to post pics and keep me updated.
If you can find some of this netting http://growershouse.com/gardeneer-trellis-netting-5-x-15, or some of the green plastic fencing, you
can stretch it tight and zip tie it to the pvc for an easy screen. 

Once you get that scrog going, between you and Stevie I'll be known as the 
SS with the tiny scrogs. As always I'm here to help if I can bro. 




whocares100 said:


> Just some of the girls hanging outView attachment 2878364View attachment 2878365View attachment 2878366View attachment 2878367View attachment 2878368


Loving it Who! You did some excellent training this round and it looks like it is going to really pay off for you. Any problems supporting those big ass branch arms? Keep it up girl and keep us posted.


Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry Who the link didn't post for some reason. Here is the DIY LED link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/621606-300w-led-alien-blackberry-grow.html


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments Stone, I am thinking about branch supports as I type...Had not given that a thought until they started drooping a bit, but you know I will rig something up...I always do, I'm thinking coat hangers as the whole setup sits on a turntable and I don't want to lose the ability to move it, so much easier to water when I can just spin her around...I'll keep u posted


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> We are close easty, so I'm thinking some additional heat mey be in order, THanks my friend


Cool mate no worries. Just keep an eye on your temps and if it gets too hot, have the heat mats etc come on for a few hours at a time with maybe half hour to an hour off in between  

Nice job on your girls too man, they look great


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll take you up on your offer for help, I'm not sure what size my screen should be. For now I'm flowering in 5 gal smart pots but am debating going to 7 or maybe even 10 depending on how the scrog works out. Any thoughts on screen size?

edit: after a bowl and thinking session I realized that my OG hood has a 5x5 footprint. So if I do 4 plants with a 2 or 2.5 foot screen it should work out perfect. I think I might also put my soon to be acquired led over the scrog as well.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Steelie 4 plants under a screen, each screen will be 2x2.5 or roughly 4 feet?

Maybe it's me with a buzz, but sounds like 1 plant per 4 foot screen in that size buckets...just sayin


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Guess I wasn't very specific Who. Each screen will be roughly 2'x2'. If my hood has a 5x5 footprint then 2.5x2.5 would fill it. I figure if I do 2x2 then I'll be sure to have coverage on the edges and have a little working room. I worked out a way to widen my flower room by about a foot or so. That'll definitely help with moving around in there.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Steelie I'm working on an under the counter project and I got some drawer slides and made 2 x 30 inch trays, perfect more keeping it easy to maintain, maybe u can do something like that?

I take it the hood is square? I would make the trays like I did and make a pvc frame that's adjustable, so you never have to move them seperately, put 2 plants to a screen and fire it up...I did notice soon to be acquired LED light...

BTW I was probally stone anyway...


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 1, 2013)

The problem I have is I veg in one tent and flower in my flower room. The screens are gonna have to be attached to the smart pots as I'm gonna have to move them about 25 feet.. I have the pvc and connectors to make the screens (just layed everything out to build them). Now I'm trying figure out how high above the bucket to put the net. I'm thinking 10-12 inches? Damn...just now realized I never picked up a net. I was gonna look for something like Stone suggested. I do have some 20lb test fishing line,its pretty thick, you guys think that'd work for the first run?


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 1, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Guess I wasn't very specific Who. Each screen will be roughly 2'x2'. If my hood has a 5x5 footprint then 2.5x2.5 would fill it. I figure if I do 2x2 then I'll be sure to have coverage on the edges and have a little working room. I worked out a way to widen my flower room by about a foot or so. That'll definitely help with moving around in there.


2x2 sounds about perfect. It will still give you room to move them in and out. If you pack them in tight you should have plenty of light coverage and you can play
with the height of your light. This chart can help give you a ballpark idea of height just start out on the high side and work down in small steps.View attachment 2879266

It's best to have some air movement over the canopy, and through the underside to help build stem strength and prevent mold.




steeliesteve said:


> The problem I have is I veg in one tent and flower in my flower room. The screens are gonna have to be attached to the smart pots as I'm gonna have to move them about 25 feet.. I have the pvc and connectors to make the screens (just layed everything out to build them). Now I'm trying figure out how high above the bucket to put the net. I'm thinking 10-12 inches? Damn...just now realized I never picked up a net. I was gonna look for something like Stone suggested. I do have some 20lb test fishing line,its pretty thick, you guys think that'd work for the first run?


Fishing line will probably cut into the plant if there is too much pressure. I use braided nylon string I got from Menards. It is a pain in the ass tying all those knots though.
If you could find anything with 2-4 inch squares like that plastic fencing, it doesn't have to be perfect just something to hold down the tops. 
The nylon string does work good for LST though and you should definitely use LST to help shape the plant where you want it to go.

As far as the height I usually shoot for under 12", most of the time I am around 7-8" but my setup is smaller than yours will be. If you go anywhere from 10-14" you should be fine. 
The only difference the height will make is veg time and the overall size of the plant. There is a balance between having your screen too low and not letting the plant mature enough, 
and going too far and having an unmanageable beast.


----------



## PRBudman (Nov 2, 2013)

Yo Stone, Your a beast. im relatively new and im workin with a 250 watter, just started hydro and scrogging. I hope my shit looks half as good as yours.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey look what I found on the shelf, been there 6 months wrapped loosely with foil, I found it today while I was cleaning my room, getting plastic on the windows for winter...A little dry and burns quickly but still does the job...Yes this cola was grown under cfl 250 watt Yes that's a plastic coat hanger...adult size...

BTW it's Acapulco gold


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2013)

looking good man.....cheese nugs are very diff looking to most cheese nugs norm there pineapple shaped even in crosses ....bet ya room smells good


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 3, 2013)

PRBudman said:


> Yo Stone, Your a beast. im relatively new and im workin with a 250 watter, just started hydro and scrogging. I hope my shit looks half as good as yours.


Thanks for the props PRB. A 250w is a great size for a small scale grow like mine. If you are using DWC your results should be outstanding. I'll definitely be swinging by your journal. 




whocares100 said:


> Hey look what I found on the shelf, been there 6 months wrapped loosely with foil, I found it today while I was cleaning my room, getting plastic on the windows for winter...A little dry and burns quickly but still does the job...Yes this cola was grown under cfl 250 wattView attachment 2880157 Yes that's a plastic coat hanger...adult size...
> 
> BTW it's Acapulco gold


That is an awfully large bud to misplace and forget! Nice job and I like the Ac. Gold

.


Lemon king said:


> looking good man.....cheese nugs are very diff looking to most cheese nugs norm there pineapple shaped even in crosses ....bet ya room smells good


She does have a different bud structure. Really compact and almost no hairs, with individual flowerets instead of colas. IDK hard to describe but you can see it. Cheese and BH are really LOUD, a nice mix for sure.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 3, 2013)

6 weeks are already behind us and it's time to wait them out for these last few weeks. None of them look very close to finishing at this point, the cheese is maybe closest. I am debating on whether to start the dry koolbloom yet as they are not handling even 3mL of liquid koolbloom very well. I think I will wait till around day 49 and use it for a couple feedings before I look to flush hopefully around day 56.

Cheese

























AKS is packing on some size.


























Blue Hash


----------



## StevieStoner (Nov 3, 2013)

WoW Stone! Cheese looks super tasty man, i mean they all do, but that cheese is something else huh. Looking great my friend already cant wait for the next update


----------



## md97 (Nov 3, 2013)

this ladies are getting fatter by the day!


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 3, 2013)

That cheese looks amazing. It reminds me of a cheese strain I get from around my area same exact bud structure and a funky smell. The bud structure looks odd on that afghan kush. Probably just the dense amount of leaves there lol and ofcourse thar blue hash just keeps getting better with every update.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome Stoney, just awesome! That cheese is coming along nicely too, should be some killer smoke bro


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, that BH is a monster! I have to agree on the Cheese, her buds look awesome. You may have already said but I can't recall atm, do you feel that the bigger buckets will impact your yield much? 


On a side note, been out hunting? I havent gotten serious about it yet but ive been out a few times. My dad got a really nice 10pt this morning to go along with the 8 pt he got opening day. Now I get the farm to myself! lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Never hunted, but I love meat, so no problems there.

I have considered starting to raise rabbits for meat.

Full Circle!

JD


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 5, 2013)

It was lost cause it was out when he passed and I hid everything before the police got here. But she does the job for me, not hard core anyway.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stone I have an experiment for you? U game? I bet u are 


Here it is, I'd like you to try a small drying experiment, I have nothing ready at the moment and can't wait to see others results as I have already tried and was happy...

Here's the deal, I figured out perlite absorbed water, so now when things get mess in my room, I drop perlite and it absorbs the water I sweep it up later, no big deal...

One day I had some perlite in the jar for a small houseplant and i threw in a couple of bud, was going to take it all in the house and somehow forgot.

Next day I go out and was surprised at how well it seemed the perlite wicked out the moisture...it seemed it dried very quickly..I would like u to try a jar with and a jar without perlite, see what happens please, I don't know what ratio I would use, I think I would figure that out as I went along...

The curiosity is killing me....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 6, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Stone I have an experiment for you? U game? I bet u are
> 
> 
> Here it is, I'd like you to try a small drying experiment, I have nothing ready at the moment and can't wait to see others results as I have already tried and was happy...
> ...


 so the bud didnt taste like shit?


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey thanks everyone. Things are moving along pretty nice and they are still packing on some size. 

Steelie I think they are definitely larger plants, but it is hard to tell about weight because the strains are so different from my last scrog. I still think the BH is going to be impressive in the end. I haven't had a chance to even get a license this year, but hoping some buddy's are still planning to head up for deer camp. 


Who, I believe that the best and only way to dry cannabis is as slowly as possible. Drying too fast will leave your smoke harsh and grassy tasting, and no amount of curing will improve it. I would also not want to contaminate the finished bud with perlite dust.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok Stone, but it did smoke ok and dry faster...it did not do anything to the taste, I thought about the dust, but since I had washed it there was none in the jar...I'll try it myself later.

Perlite does not have a taste or smell, just a weird texture.

Works for me...


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> ok stone, but it did smoke ok and dry faster...it did not do anything to the taste, i thought about the dust, but since i had washed it there was none in the jar...i'll try it myself later.
> 
> Perlite does not have a taste or smell, just a weird texture.
> 
> Works for me...


i could see how it could work, but im affraid youll have to be the pioneer on this one.....just incase lol


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll try it with my next harvest and I maybe be crazy and I may be right too?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)

just wanted to say slacker that thanks to you i am now doing my 1st run of hempy seedlings......i done a test pot a few weeks ago and really really was happy with the growth, that was using hydroton as well......

perlite is so small.....

added a little coco in the hempys to retain a lil more wetness for the seedlings....1 cup coco to 9 cups perlite...

anyways thanks for turning me on to hempy, the best way to grow with out an air pump!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 12, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> I'll try it with my next harvest and I maybe be crazy and I may be right too?


It probably will work very well. I just like to dry mine as slow as possible, no hurry. Be careful about the perlite dust if you see any. 
Not sure if it would be bad to smoke it but I wouldn't chance it. Be safe little lady. 




Lemon king said:


> just wanted to say slacker that thanks to you i am now doing my 1st run of hempy seedlings......i done a test pot a few weeks ago and really really was happy with the growth, that was using hydroton as well......
> 
> perlite is so small.....
> 
> ...


Welcome to the World of Hempy LK. https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/546006-world-hempy-5.html A little throw back to my first ever WoH hempy post, with my tiny plants lol. Post #49.

Hempy is a world of ease compared to DWC, no bucket changes, no scummy air lines and stones. Just pour some nutes on her and let her go. 

Let me know if I can help out to mate. Been a bit busy but I try to get on here every few days at least. 


Hit day 50 today. Things are starting to look like it is getting closer. Still a couple weeks yet I'm figuring, I'll give them a dose of dry koolbloom then maybe 
look to start flushing soon after. They are still bulking quite a bit so I don't want to starve them too soon. I would like to get at least 10 days of flush and 
str8 water though.

Cheese is looking pretty close. She is actually putting on a bit of size and I think she will still put on some weight these last few weeks. 

Cheese and AKS were really sensitive to the nute mix I've been feeding and both are showing some serious overferting. I've backed it off 
the past couple weeks but the damage had been done. 

You can really see her bud structure now, really foxtail looking. Still has that greasy feeling and wonderful smell, can't wait. 


























AKS has some very nice tops. There is almost no secondary branching, these are mostly main arms. She has some fat terminal colas and
I am starting to be impressed by her. She doesn't smell nearly as sweet and citrusy, mainly kushy with a bit of musty.


























Blue Hash is impressive. She keeps packing on size every day it seems. She looks the farthest from finishing at this point but is starting to show signs of ripening. 
I think she will end up my largest plant yet. She's very frosty and sticky, sweet berry smell with a hint of menthol now. I just noticed it
the past couple weeks, almost like if Vapo-Rub had a berry scent. 



















































Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow bro they are getting better and better by the day! Unreal man 

That cheese looks like it will pack a fair punch too!!


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hit day 50 today. Things are starting to look like it is getting closer. Still a couple weeks yet I'm figuring, I'll give them a dose of dry koolbloom then maybe
> look to start flushing soon after. They are still bulking quite a bit so I don't want to starve them too soon. *I would like to get at least 10 days of flush and
> str8 water though.
> *
> ...


thanks for the offer of help man, im sure ill be using it........

**a little tip for any noobs reading this no matter how good you think you are at ganja growing.....if you want to loose wieght dont ask a fat person, if you want to grow dankers bud in a different system find a grower whose killing it in that system.......and READ!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro they are getting better and better by the day! Unreal man
> 
> That cheese looks like it will pack a fair punch too!!


Thanks mate. If the cheese ends up half as good as it looks I will be very happy. Her buds are not large but they have alot of weight to them, very dense. She has some thin sativa stems and keeps flopping over on herself, using some flexible wire to add some support to her. Not much longer to go till harvest. Peace




Lemon king said:


> thanks for the offer of help man, im sure ill be using it........
> 
> **a little tip for any noobs reading this no matter how good you think you are at ganja growing.....if you want to loose wieght dont ask a fat person, if you want to grow dankers bud in a different system find a grower whose killing it in that system.......and READ!!


Thanks bro. Concerning flushing, I never used to have an opinion either way, but the last couple grows with 10+ days of flush have definitely changed my mind. 
The flushed bud to me smells better, looks better, tastes better and definitely burns better. Perception is 90% of reality but IMO I think it really does make a difference. 
As long as you let the bud finish up before you flush I haven't noticed a difference in size or weight from not flushing.

I feed pretty aggressive mixes for the most part and some strains just do not handle high levels of P/K. The GHS Exodus Cheese was one that you could dump nutes on and she would eat it up.
This pheno I have out of the Big Buddha cheese line seems alot different from other cheese specimens I've seen from them and others. I am trying to talk my buddy into hatching his other beans from this pack and his Dinafem Cheese to see what other gems we might find.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2013)

Well she definitely looks like she'll be good man, sounds like you'll get some good weight out of her too  bring it home mate, all the way to the finish line


----------



## md97 (Nov 12, 2013)

no words ss... simply stunning job right there.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> thanks for the offer of help man, im sure ill be using it........
> 
> **a little tip for any noobs reading this no matter how good you think you are at ganja growing.....if you want to loose wieght dont ask a fat person, if you want to grow dankers bud in a different system find a grower whose killing it in that system.......and READ!!


U just got some Rep for that, Stone has perfected it.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 12, 2013)

Stone...u are gonna be stoned....what an awesome grow...

Oh and the holiday feasts are coming up...oh yeah munchies, maybe I'll go make a cheese cake or something...


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2013)

Great update. They are all competing for my desire. :0)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again.*


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah I can't rep Stone either, but he deserves it.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well she definitely looks like she'll be good man, sounds like you'll get some good weight out of her too  bring it home mate, all the way to the finish line


She has an old school skunk look to her I think. Definitely on the sativa side and reminds me of smoking in the late 80's. 




md97 said:


> no words ss... simply stunning job right there.


Thanks mate. They are definitely coming along, pushed em a bit strong on the nutes but they are doing good still. 




whocares100 said:


> Stone...u are gonna be stoned....what an awesome grow...
> 
> Oh and the holiday feasts are coming up...oh yeah munchies, maybe I'll go make a cheese cake or something...


Thanks who. My kids are teenagers so Christmas is just annoying now lol. But I have a nephew who is almost 2 so that will make me put forth the effort this year. Going to cut a tree the weekend after Thanksgiving, I'm kinda excited. 




Javadog said:


> Great update. They are all competing for my desire. :0)
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again.*


Thanks JD. They are definitely all enticing in their own way. Only slightly disappointed in the AKS, not as frosty as I'd like. There is alot of bud mass hiding under all those leaves and she is definitely very kushy. Excited to find out.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Excited to find out.


as we all are!!


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 16, 2013)

Outstanding my friend! Looks like its gonna be another one for the record books.


----------



## Bud Diamond (Nov 16, 2013)

No doubt! I've been lurking around this site for months almost a year now and have read hundreds of journals from start to finish(No bulls$*t. sometimes ill spend a whole weekend just reading through journals), and this is my favorite by far. SS youre the reason i just dropped 8 beans to start my hempy run and I will be another year of reading and watching before I start my scrog. Hopefully not, but seeing what you do with that 250 and your scrog, its a lil intimdating to say the least. Maybe you can throw me some pointers when I start.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks JD. They are definitely all enticing in their own way. Only slightly disappointed in the AKS, not as frosty as I'd like. There is alot of bud mass hiding under all those leaves and she is definitely very kushy. Excited to find out.


Understood. 

Still TBD is taste, and that could take the crown by itself.
(yes, a stretch, but suppose that is is more banana than Banana OG?)

Bring it home! :0)

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 16, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Outstanding my friend! Looks like its gonna be another one for the record books.


I think you may be right. The 2 gallon buckets are starting to pay off I think. 
You get a deer? I went up to just hang out didn't even get my license. My growing buddy shot a big 4 point, but a guy couple cabins down shot a massive 8 point with close
to a 20 inch spread. Had a good time, caught a panful of perch to boot. 




Bud Diamond said:


> No doubt! I've been lurking around this site for months almost a year now and have read hundreds of journals from start to finish(No bulls$*t. sometimes ill spend a whole weekend just reading through journals), and this is my favorite by far. SS youre the reason i just dropped 8 beans to start my hempy run and I will be another year of reading and watching before I start my scrog. Hopefully not, but seeing what you do with that 250 and your scrog, its a lil intimdating to say the least. Maybe you can throw me some pointers when I start.


Thanks for the great compliment BD. Depending on your grow area 8 plants would be a big ass scrog, lol. Even if you don't plan to scrog this round you can still use some LST to spread out the canopy footprint. 
Hempy is a great and easy way to grow, just keep an eye on your ph early, and let the buckets go a couple days at least between waterings. I give nutrients with every watering and flush every 17 days or so. 
Let me know if I can help out.




Javadog said:


> Understood.
> 
> Still TBD is taste, and that could take the crown by itself.
> (yes, a stretch, but suppose that is is more banana than Banana OG?)
> ...


I'm trying! Hoping I can show some of the patience you had with your headband. I am seeing small signs of ripening, still looks like they are going 65+ days for sure.

Taste is always a major part of the overall rating of the bud. I find I do enjoy almost every type of cannabis flavor.


----------



## Bud Diamond (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input SS, but I will not be scrogging any of these eight I just dropped. I just wanted to give hempy a run to see exactly how easy it is. See I've completed two grows in RDWC. The first grow hemied on me as soon as we got into flower so I tossed her. The second grow I just harvested and endend up with 44 grams dry. Each grow was only one plant at a time(NEWB) but was a great learning curve.

So I feel pretty comforatable with RDWC, not a pro by far but since I love the progress of RDWC I will continue to keep running it alongside everything else. I guess me being a newb I want to try every grow method before choosing one and perfecting it. Any thoughts on that? 

By the way I have two lemon kush about to hit 5 weeks in soil lol. Will start flowering as soon as my flower room is available again. Once again thanks for the how-to-journal and for your thoughts SS.

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you that I only use a 150hps for my grows. I use 4 48" T8 6500k to veg and then rock out with an old ass HPS that one of my friends found cleaning out his parents garage and said I could use for now. It looks ancient but its heavy and reliable so I cant complain.


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stone, Man I have not had Perch in so long...Good job there.

And cutting down a real tree  yeah that's awesome.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 17, 2013)

Bud Diamond said:


> Thanks for the input SS, but I will not be scrogging any of these eight I just dropped. I just wanted to give hempy a run to see exactly how easy it is. See I've completed two grows in RDWC. The first grow hemied on me as soon as we got into flower so I tossed her. The second grow I just harvested and endend up with 44 grams dry. Each grow was only one plant at a time(NEWB) but was a great learning curve.
> 
> So I feel pretty comforatable with RDWC, not a pro by far but since I love the progress of RDWC I will continue to keep running it alongside everything else. I guess me being a newb I want to try every grow method before choosing one and perfecting it. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> ...


IME DWC is probably the most productive method I've seen. You can really grow some massive plants if 
you have your system dialed in. That being said there is a lot of maintenance involved with keeping a smooth running system. 

Hempys are a nice balance between DWC results and soil ease of use. No pumps or air lines to worry about or buckets to clean with rez changes. 
A bucket full of perlite will take you all the way through a grow cycle with little to no worries. A nice simple and low effort system, ask away if I can clear up any questions about the hempy system.




whocares100 said:


> Stone, Man I have not had Perch in so long...Good job there.
> 
> And cutting down a real tree  yeah that's awesome.


Perch is my favorite by far. Just egg wash, roll in flour with salt and pepper or a bit of Lawrys and pan fry in a bit of oil. Doesn't get any better than that.

There is something about trudging through a field of trees until that one perfect specimen catches your eye. Only thing that would be better is if we get a bit of snow before I go tree cutting.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 19, 2013)

Getting close at day 57. Flushed them last night and will give plain water till harvest around day 65. Just a few canopy shots.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks great stone. Nice haul you will have there. Imo scrog is the way to maximize small spaces. Cant wait to see it cut! You doing another cycle right away? Cant remember. Im perpetual but probably use more than you do. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

*Imo scrog is the way to maximize small spaces.*

This thread really proves that point!

They are getting fat!

JD


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 19, 2013)

Things are looking great dude cant wait for harvest. 1 of my clones was showing roots today so I dropped her in a hempy cup. Cant wait to see growth rates. Also I was probably going to keep these clones as mothers and just take from them in the future so I was wondering. How big can a plant get in just a solo cup using the hempy method?


----------



## ace720 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey now I see you.  
Beautiful grow buddy


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 21, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Looks great stone. Nice haul you will have there. Imo scrog is the way to maximize small spaces. Cant wait to see it cut! You doing another cycle right away? Cant remember. Im perpetual but probably use more than you do. Lol


Thanks SG. I am definitely a scrogger. I tried the mainline and just really prefer the scrog method and results. As soon as they are ready to jar and start burping I will begin 
to veg my next round. 

I am still holding out hope for some kosher kush next round. My buddy had an issue with his cloner and he is going to take some more cuttings and try again.
The THC Bomb is a go from my other buddy so is possibly aPineapple Chunk from Barneys or a Super Crit from Dinafem. I might end up doing 2 T. Bombs and one Kosher. Scrogging for sure.




Javadog said:


> *Imo scrog is the way to maximize small spaces.*
> 
> This thread really proves that point!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. They are definitely getting fat. Anxious to










ADriftingGinger said:


> Things are looking great dude cant wait for harvest. 1 of my clones was showing roots today so I dropped her in a hempy cup. Cant wait to see growth rates. Also I was probably going to keep these clones as mothers and just take from them in the future so I was wondering. How big can a plant get in just a solo cup using the hempy method?


Thanks bro. They are getting close. You're going to love hempys. You can grow a decent sized plant in a solo hempy, but transplanting to a slightly larger container would be better. Like a coffee can or even a 32 or 44oz fountain drink cup.




ace720 said:


> Hey now I see you.
> Beautiful grow buddy


Hey Ace thanks for stopping in bro. Things are going good over here mate hope all is going well for you.


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks dude I might actually try that 44oz cup and see what happens for theses clones and just take cuts from them when Im ready to do my next grow .
I have a coffee can but it seems on the small side. What size would you recommend?


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 21, 2013)

ADriftingGinger said:


> Thanks dude I might actually try that 44oz cup and see what happens for theses clones and just take cuts from them when Im ready to do my next grow .
> I have a coffee can but it seems on the small side. What size would you recommend?


I've used the regular, large size, plastic folger's cans with great success.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Me too stone! Love the foldgers...lol. I currently use 2l bottles and 1gl buckets.


----------



## StevieStoner (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking quite amazing my friend! You noticing any difference in bud quality with that LED?


----------



## ryzla101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey stoneslacker awesome grow man i've been watching you'r grow for a while now as I got 2 blue hash at week 5 12/12. I am still relatively new to growing and thanks to your journal its helped me a lot along the way so thanks for that, much appreciated. Ive been looking at the bud development from week 5 onward in your pics but its hard to get a clear indication of how much they packed on, how much would you say the buds gained from then till now?


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 21, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Me too stone! Love the foldgers...lol. I currently use 2l bottles and 1gl buckets.


I used the 5qt sterlite handy pails before. Nice and low profile, not much taller than the folgers cans. I'm using
2 gallon buckets this round and I like what I am seeing so far. 




StevieStoner said:


> Looking quite amazing my friend! You noticing any difference in bud quality with that LED?


Thanks bro. I am not sure, but they definitely look good so far. I have noticed some considerable size though. Hard to tell if that is from the buckets or the LED. 

I am thinking about getting a second Kessil, I love the light versus heat output. 

I was really hoping the Blue Hash would color like your Blue Thai did. Now I am just hoping she will finish soon. 




ryzla101 said:


> Hey stoneslacker awesome grow man i've been watching you'r grow for a while now as I got 2 blue hash at week 5 12/12. I am still relatively new to growing and thanks to your journal its helped me a lot along the way so thanks for that, much appreciated. Ive been looking at the bud development from week 5 onward in your pics but its hard to get a clear indication of how much they packed on, how much would you say the buds gained from then till now?


Thanks for the interest and post Ryz. Looking at them everyday it is hard for me to tell how much the put
on over the weeks without looking back. It looks like alot of mass was put on since week 5. 

I'll start my update with the BH and see if these pics will show a bit better the development.


Day 36/Today day 60










She looks like she put on around 1.5x more mass since week 5. She keeps getting bigger too it seems.
Here is some more BH pics.





























Cheese is not developing too much more. She is more or less finished and now just waiting 
on the BH to finish. 





























AKS is really fattening up. She is a squat little bush but she has put out some fine colas.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking amazing as always Stoney  that cheese just looks too good to be true ha ha. I reckon she will put you on your arse old school style!!


----------



## steeliesteve (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking great in there! That Cheese has me drooling too. 
My girls have been on life support this week. We lost power 7:30 Sunday night and got it back 3:30 Thursday morning. Snagged up the father in laws generator and limped by but it cost about $50-$60 a day to run. I havent gotten a deer yet but I'll be out with my son this weekend. Its his first year actually hunting himself and I cant wait to see him get his first deer!


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 22, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking amazing as always Stoney  that cheese just looks too good to be true ha ha. I reckon she will put you on your arse old school style!!


She sure looks like she will pack a punch. If she tastes as good as she smells I will be very happy. 




steeliesteve said:


> Looking great in there! That Cheese has me drooling too.
> My girls have been on life support this week. We lost power 7:30 Sunday night and got it back 3:30 Thursday morning. Snagged up the father in laws generator and limped by but it cost about $50-$60 a day to run. I havent gotten a deer yet but I'll be out with my son this weekend. Its his first year actually hunting himself and I cant wait to see him get his first deer!


Damn that sucks. Seems everyone north and south of me got hit, power flickered here a couple times but never went out. Good luck this 
weekend I hope your boy bags a giant and makes your weekend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm jealous bro  make sure you give us a smoke report too mate, would be interested in how she goes compared to the other beauties


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I think we are about there. Looking to harvest at least the Cheese and AKS tomorrow night putting them at day 66. If those 2 don't kill me I will attempt to take down the BH.

I changed my scrubber and did some modifications to the cab and I might try to run a 4th plant next run. If I do I will pick up another of these Kessil 150s and see what 
kind of coverage I can get with some plant rotation. If I run 2 Kessils it would still be less wattage than running the 2-3 cfl's I've been running. 


Took just a couple canopy pics tonight under the MH. It's hard to see the new open space but it would be on the back left side. With a minor adjustment to 
the 250's position and another Kessil I think I can pull it off. Kinda excited to give it a try.

















Cheese up front and Blue Hash in the new back area.







Shot of how the plant would sit in the new area.










Soon as I get these 3 chopped I'll do some more modifications and hang the LED back there and adjust the 250's position and see what I think.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2013)

God damn they look good man, i so wish they could make a scratch and sniff app, i bet it smells awesome in there 

Cant wait to see what you do to get the 4th in there too man, definitely looks doable


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

Run another plant man! I was only gonna run four but snuck a fifth in there. Beutiful scrog. I always think my scrog is kinda ugly until it buds. . Lol.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Decided to take the AKS down tonight. Pics soon


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok took down the World of Seeeds Afghan Kush Special and am I glad I did. She was so full of leaf it took forever to trim. She definitely finished up well and looks nice and ripe.

I must say that I am pleasantly surprised by the size of her colas. She filled in very well all the way down her arms and really has some density. Still she was not very well suited
for SCRoG style growing and overall was not my favorite plant to grow. 

Harvested at day 65, breeder recommended 50-60 days. Bud is in 13"x9" pan for perspective.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like it will be pretty decent man. I love the point before harvest and after its all in jars. Lots of work inbetween there. Lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow stone, great job mate.

You make it look like you run them under a 600w i swear, great job with the 250!

FJG


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> You make it look like you run them under a 600w i swear


This.

Your pre-harvest shots take on the effect of an optical illusion
when one registers the power used.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 27, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Looks like it will be pretty decent man. I love the point before harvest and after its all in jars. Lots of work inbetween there. Lol


Thanks SG. She looks like she will be pretty decent smoke. I definitely don't enjoy trimming as much as I seemed to the first crop I ever took down. At least I learned to take the hardest to trim one down 1st, a lesson it took a few grows to learn.




FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Wow stone, great job mate.
> 
> You make it look like you run them under a 600w i swear, great job with the 250!
> 
> FJG





Javadog said:


> This.
> 
> Your pre-harvest shots take on the effect of an optical illusion
> when one registers the power used.
> ...


Thanks guys. It's hard to get a good sense of scale in pics. Tried to show some size scale with the fiskars in the pics. Definitely think I did pretty well this round though. 

It is hard to maximize multiple strains though, so there is still room for improvement there I think. Next round I may just limit it to 
2 strains, although it is hard to sacrifice the variety I end up with. If I can fit the 4th plant in there I may go with a 2-1-1 format, with 2 Koshers, 1 Thc Bomb, and one TBD.


Cheese and Blue Hash come down tonight. Pics later


----------



## whocares100 (Nov 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> IME DWC is probably the most productive method I've seen. You can really grow some massive plants if
> you have your system dialed in. That being said there is a lot of maintenance involved with keeping a smooth running system.
> 
> Hempys are a nice balance between DWC results and soil ease of use. No pumps or air lines to worry about or buckets to clean with rez changes.
> ...



I heard u may have some snow??? better roll it up my friend


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought the cheese would be the first to come down but good reasoning in the aks lol. I have to ask why the MH in late flowering? I've heard of it in early flowering to cut down on stretching but never late.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 28, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> I heard u may have some snow??? better roll it up my friend


Just a dusting where I'm at. Cold temps though so will have to roll it up anyway.



ADriftingGinger said:


> I thought the cheese would be the first to come down but good reasoning in the aks lol. I have to ask why the MH in late flowering? I've heard of it in early flowering to cut down on stretching but never late.


In the end it didn't matter, they were all a pain to trim. The MH does offer a small bit of UVB, not a major amount but some. It helps with the picture taking also.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 28, 2013)

Well they are all chopped and hanging. Trimming is a labor of love, but labor nonetheless. Nearly 5 hours trimming 2 plants. I think I have trimmers elbow. 

Cheese is definitely my favorite this round. Smells so skunky and good. Really old school smell and look to her.
Cold temps the past week really brought out some purple in a few of her buds. She doesn't have the thickest buds but I will definitely grow her again on looks and smell alone.











































Blue Hash takes the largest plant title this round. She is really impressive, nice thick dense buds and almost zero popcorn. I can't wait to get a final weight on her, I hesitate to venture a guess but think she should end up over 80g.





































Peace


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 28, 2013)

I kinda thought photo taking had alot to do with it . If things get much colder where im st I might hsve to throw in my 400w MH and hope it pumps out enough heat. This 250w is barely doing the job. Lol and everyone worrys about heat being to high here I am worried about the opposite. 
Dude everything looks delicious I wish I could sit there and hsve a smoke test. Im really interested in what the blue hash smokes like.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 28, 2013)

ADriftingGinger said:


> I kinda thought photo taking had alot to do with it . If things get much colder where im st I might hsve to throw in my 400w MH and hope it pumps out enough heat. This 250w is barely doing the job. Lol and everyone worrys about heat being to high here I am worried about the opposite.
> Dude everything looks delicious I wish I could sit there and hsve a smoke test. Im really interested in what the blue hash smokes like.


Thanks ADG. I definitely enjoy the colder weather especially for growing. 

I am also anxious to try them out. The BH smells so sweet, like ripe blueberries with a back hint of dank. The cheese is where my attention is locked right now though, I wish you all could smell her just amazing.

Peace and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2013)

beautiful works of art, stoneslacker. i seriously found myself salivating as i was scrolling through those pictures.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2013)

i just looked back through your journal here. my shit is weak! i am at the 4 week point and i have lots of nice flowers but your day 29 pictures make my plants look stunted. i was happy with my progress but i have to rethink that now...


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 28, 2013)

oldfogey8 said:


> i just looked back through your journal here. my shit is weak! i am at the 4 week point and i have lots of nice flowers but your day 29 pictures make my plants look stunted. i was happy with my progress but i have to rethink that now...


It's a process fogey, you are well on your way. I am fond of saying that these hempy buckets grow themselves, I just try to stay out of their way.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2013)

What a post! Great work SS, seriously. 

I love how chunky the Cheese is..."Chock Full O'Nuts" came to mind. :0) 

I expect you will be post a bit less, and somewhat randomly, 
for a week or so. LOL, this is what happened to me. :0) 

JD

P.S. Has anyone else noticed that the white-space is stripped from their
post as it is posted to the screen? I am a programmer and use WS carefully
when I write, so I have a "Monk Moment" and rush back in to repair my posts.
(those one gigantic paragraph posts break my brain!)


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah dude that cheese is something. If it's anything like the strain I had its really good. The finshed bud structure looks a little different.


----------



## StevieStoner (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice harvest SS! I would love to grow some bud like that cheese u got there, its almost like shes got a brazilian bakini wax lol. 
That BH and Afghan look lovely too bro great job all around. Im all buckled up for the next round, lets go!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2013)

Stoney my man, you've done it again, what a great harvest mate  looks like some dank ganja bro!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 29, 2013)

Javadog said:


> What a post! Great work SS, seriously.
> 
> I love how chunky the Cheese is..."Chock Full O'Nuts" came to mind. :0)
> 
> ...


Thanks JD. I have notice that my posts get reformatted at times and crammed together.

Great description on the cheese she is chock full.



ADriftingGinger said:


> Yeah dude that cheese is something. If it's anything like the strain I had its really good. The finshed bud structure looks a little different.


She looks much different than the previous cheese I've seen. That one was from clone so I not sure what breeder it was, but it was not even close in bud structure

I've seen some sativas show this type of bud structure so this may be recessive back to the cheese's beginnings as a skunk hybrib.



StevieStoner said:


> Nice harvest SS! I would love to grow some bud like that cheese u got there, its almost like shes got a brazilian bakini wax lol.
> That BH and Afghan look lovely too bro great job all around. Im all buckled up for the next round, lets go!


Thanks SS. All 3 definitely look promising, but like many of you the cheese is just calling my name. 

I'm in the process of getting some Kosher kuttings tonight. My buddy said he would root them and call me in a couple weeks when he's ready. Now I have to coordinate with my other bud to get a T-Bomb. Or maybe 2, this 4 plant idea has me thinking.




eastcoastmo said:


> Stoney my man, you've done it again, what a great harvest mate  looks like some dank ganja bro!!


Thanks brotha! This round turned out pretty good for sure. Much as I enjoyed the mainline grow I did, I'm definitely a scrogger.


Peace everyone


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 1, 2013)

I may have overdried the cheese and AKS due to extremely low humidity. I jarred them and they are sitting at 60% RH. The blue hash is right at 63% rh.
I added a boveda 62 to the cheese and aks in hopes of not ruining my cure window.

Got some weights before I jarred them.

Cheese 62.6g
AKS 64.6g
BH 94.2g

Total 220.4g/7.9 oz


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratz on the harvest. That blue hash is definitely a heavy yielder.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2013)

That is in the ballpark SS. The Boveda should be able to raise a
jar to 62%. 60% makes for a good burn, though you'd want to
wait on the cure.

JD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice harvest Stoney, close to g per watt man


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2013)

stoneslacker - i may have missed sumpin' but do you trim out some of the canopy/sun leaves as the grow progresses? my canopy is denser than yours looks. i am concerned about air movement. supposedly this master kush is prone to mold. my humidity levels are not out of control but i still worry. well, i worry about everything but that is my current sand in the ointment. your colas just look so uniform and separated. a little green with envy over here... btw - i am dying to post some more pics as my girls are getting frosty and starting to get fuller but i am trying to do weekly pics. wednesday is my next update.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Dec 3, 2013)

I have heard to put a fresh pot leaf in the jar to increase the RH....with no fear of a foreign smell/taste


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey guys got some reports on the 3 girls I just harvested. 

Blue Hash is the winner this round. She has a sweet, skunky smell which is getting stronger as she cures. Very nice blueberry taste on the inhale with a skunk bite on the exhale. 
Buzz is really cerebral for an indica dom, then mellows into a nice relaxing stone. The overall shape and density of the buds is really nice and are nice and sticky. Definitely a keeper.

Cheese had seeded some of her lower buds late in flower. Some lower buds have tons of seeds that barely started to form leading me to believe that I let her go too long.
Her smell is pure skunk, really strong. Taste is very sweet and fruity with almost none of the skunk smell translating into taste. Smoke is really expansive and will smell up a room for hours. Lots of skunk in the burnt smell.
Buzz is very narcotic but finishes clean without a heavy burnout.

Afghan Kush Special is somewhat of a disappointment. The other 2 World of Seedss options I've grown, NL x Skunk and Mazar x Great White Shark were both outstanding, but this one fails to compare. She is very airy and not as dense as she was while growing.
Smell is nice and kushy with a sweet hint. Taste is terrible, like smoking a musty crawlspace. The buzz is underwhelming not overly powerful and little staying power. The regular Afghan Kush I've tried from WoS is a much better option IMO.


Well my buddy has been removed from the Christmas list. How do you forget to clone something as incredibly good as Kosher Kush before throwing your last one into flower? I wanted to slap some sense into his head after he told me that.
So I'll have to wait yet another grow to give the KK a run while he reveg's some flowering clones. And my other buddy forgot to cut me some THC Bombs so I am just not getting anything to go my way.

And to top it all off the 4 clones I was able to get all vary greatly in size, so it will be a definite challenge to get an even veg and screen coverage. 

On the bright side, it looks like adding the 4th plant will work out great. I picked up another Kessil 150, this time in purple, and the 2 cover the new area great. 

This round I am going with: Dinafem Critical +, the other Big Buddha Cheese pheno (Better producer, more normal bud structure), Trainwreck from unknown clone, and the Black Russian from my previous mainline grow.

I'll get some pics up soon. Peace


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pics, awesome strains.


----------



## StevieStoner (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey Stone! Good to hear everything is going smooth in your neck of the woods. Looking forward to seeing some pics of the new crop you got. As always happy growing!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the report SS. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.

That Purple Kessil will throw a bit of blue light into the mix. This is good.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. From what I understand it is not necessarily blue light that is important as it is UVB light. Although in my experience running 6500k cfl's helps to improve bud density.

I am interested to see how the mix of the magenta and purple spectrums will benefit growth overall as I've always felt HPS alone does not fully satisfy the light spectrum cannabis needs while flowering.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 16, 2013)

The first light I bought was an led and was from ebay, but for the price it was very clean. I'm pushed to have a smaller grow so can't use the led right now.. But I noticed it had more magenta, pink, and even orange LEDs then white and blue. But they swore it was a veg light, another reason why I'm not worried bout using it. I definitely would be interested in seeing you're reviews if you decide to use those color bulbs/lights compared to just the usually used 6500k spectrum.


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 16, 2013)

Grosse Pointe Dank said:


> The first light I bought was an led and was from ebay, but for the price it was very clean. I'm pushed to have a smaller grow so can't use the led right now.. But I noticed it had more magenta, pink, and even orange LEDs then white and blue. But they swore it was a veg light, another reason why I'm not worried bout using it. I definitely would be interested in seeing you're reviews if you decide to use those color bulbs/lights compared to just the usually used 6500k spectrum.


This will be the first time I've used the leds as supplemental lighting from the beginning of the grow. I can definitely tell the increase in light output over the cfls. 
Considering the leds are rated at 36w compared to 42w for the cfls, the output is even more impressive. I went with the magenta and purple over the red to compliment the red spectrum of the HPS. 

I will probably use the cfls on the right side of the grow cab like I have in the past just to help even out coverage and limit shading.

Here is the 1st pic update on the new crop.

Black Russian was a giant clone when I picked her up. Half her root mass came off trying to remove her from the net pot and I chopped over half of her plant mass when I topped her. This was done to 
hopefully limit her growth and allow the smaller clones to catch up. Unfortunately I may have done too good of a job and she is struggling to bounce back. She was also transplanted from a NFT system and 
it always seems to me these struggle when switched to a soil or soiless setup. Her fan leaves are quickly being consumed as she tries to rebuild her root mass and recover from her topping.

She should bounce back fine in the next week which should give the other 3 a chance to catch up. Except maybe the trainwreck which is limited to just one node right now so I didn't top her
like I normally would. I am trying to LST her and induce some branching.

In order - Black Russian, Crit+, BBC, Trainwreck




















Shot of the new grow area opened up in the back and the Kessils doing their thing.











Group shot







Still planning a couple modifications to the area I think. I may try to box in the rear area with reflectix and take some a bit lower than it is right now. 

These girls were transplanted on Thursday and are starting to get their feet set so should have some good growth in the next couple weeks. 

I'll LST for most of the next 2 weeks then put the screens in place and train under for the last week or so before flip. 

Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 16, 2013)

oldfogey8 said:


> stoneslacker - i may have missed sumpin' but do you trim out some of the canopy/sun leaves as the grow progresses? my canopy is denser than yours looks. i am concerned about air movement. supposedly this master kush is prone to mold. my humidity levels are not out of control but i still worry. well, i worry about everything but that is my current sand in the ointment. your colas just look so uniform and separated. a little green with envy over here... btw - i am dying to post some more pics as my girls are getting frosty and starting to get fuller but i am trying to do weekly pics. wednesday is my next update.


Sorry I didn't reply to this mate. I do trim many of the fan leaves as the grow progresses. This last round was quite a bit less trimming of fan leaves though as I tried to be more selective in what I trimmed. 
One thing I always do is trim out any lower nodes that won't get enough light to develop. With the low output of my 250w this usually amounts to anything under the first 6-8" and definitely anything under the screen.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 16, 2013)

I was thinking of getting those LEDs. With the price of cfls and LEDs, you think that there worth it? Also are you gonna switch them out when you flower for a different spectrum?


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 16, 2013)

Grosse Pointe Dank said:


> I was thinking of getting those LEDs. With the price of cfls and LEDs, you think that there worth it? Also are you gonna switch them out when you flower for a different spectrum?


When I started looking at leds, Kessil really attracted me with the quality of the unit. I shopped around and couldn't find any for under $180. Then I found the magenta on amazon for $140. 

I wish I would have waited as I found this site which has both the magenta and purple for under $100.http://growershouse.com/lights/indoor-led-grow-lights?p=3 
I was able to get the purple on a cyber Monday special for $87 with free shipping, so was quite happy with that. Considering they have an expected life of over 
40,000 hours it isn't too bad of an investment. I will say that the 150's are not powerful enough as a stand alone, but work great as a supplement. 

I always run 6500K cfls as opposed to 2400K during flowering to help supplement the HPS with some white light. I believe in my experience 
that it is beneficial to have around 10-20% of your light in a white spectrum. 

I am really thinking about picking up one or two of the reptisun UVB bulbs to run this round. Will take another timer and some adjustment to find the 
right amount of time to run the UVB though. They are beneficial to the production of trichs but too much can be very detrimental. Some people say to use them
for 4-6 hours in the middle of your light period while others say it is better to use them for 15min per hour. I like the big block in the middle idea better as there is less
chance for timer failure.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 16, 2013)

There pricey tho, but if there worth it maybe I'll go for them. I'm not so educated on the LEDs as much, the heat that came off my big led "150-200w" was surprisingly a lot.. So I never looked too much, I'll see if you get a noticeable change from them first . That definitely a advanced lighting set up!! I would be to worried about doin to much, I tend to do much I always get so anxious :/


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks for the reply stones. i looked at some of the pics from your scrogs and mimicked the below the screen look. i have trimmed out any of the lower buds and fan leaves. i think it is too late to trim the fans up above the screen now as i don't want to do anything drastic this late in the game. maybe next time i will play with that. 

as far as the uv lights you are looking at, i have read those reptisuns get pretty hot. i don't know if what i am using is the reason my buds get nice and frosty (since this is my second grow and i have used it both runs) but i am using a single 4 foot t5 10000k with uva bulb(in my 4 bulb fixture with the others being 3000 k ights) it may be just the timing of when i put it in during flowering but it seems the plants respond with trichomes pretty soon after i put it in my fixture. the bulb is like $9 and the t5 fixture runs relatively cool. i got the bulb from htg (http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax-4ft-T5-UVA-Bulbs). it also has a lot of white light. my only complaint about it is if you accidentally look at it, it kind of hurts your eyes so i don't accidentally look at it anymore. it looks dim but the uv must be what causes the discomfort which makes sense and makes me feel kind of dumb for looking at it in the first place...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow Stoney nice work on the new setup, will be another great grow to watch  

Spewin about your mate not taking clones though, that sucks the royal fat one  im sure the clones you do have will be awesome though, you have the mad skills to make them work...you'll get some ridiculous buds out of them Im sure!!


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link Stoney. Nice harvest as well.


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 18, 2013)

oldfogey8 said:


> thanks for the reply stones. i looked at some of the pics from your scrogs and mimicked the below the screen look. i have trimmed out any of the lower buds and fan leaves. i think it is too late to trim the fans up above the screen now as i don't want to do anything drastic this late in the game. maybe next time i will play with that.
> 
> as far as the uv lights you are looking at, i have read those reptisuns get pretty hot. i don't know if what i am using is the reason my buds get nice and frosty (since this is my second grow and i have used it both runs) but i am using a single 4 foot t5 10000k with uva bulb(in my 4 bulb fixture with the others being 3000 k ights) it may be just the timing of when i put it in during flowering but it seems the plants respond with trichomes pretty soon after i put it in my fixture. the bulb is like $9 and the t5 fixture runs relatively cool. i got the bulb from htg (http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax-4ft-T5-UVA-Bulbs). it also has a lot of white light. my only complaint about it is if you accidentally look at it, it kind of hurts your eyes so i don't accidentally look at it anymore. it looks dim but the uv must be what causes the discomfort which makes sense and makes me feel kind of dumb for looking at it in the first place...


Ya gotta be careful with the UV/A&B as both cause skin cancer and retinal damage. Best to shield your eyes at least when your working around those bulbs.




eastcoastmo said:


> Wow Stoney nice work on the new setup, will be another great grow to watch
> 
> Spewin about your mate not taking clones though, that sucks the royal fat one  im sure the clones you do have will be awesome though, you have the mad skills to make them work...you'll get some ridiculous buds out of them Im sure!!


I am a bit disappointed because I really wanted to grow that Kosher this round. It's that good. 

I can't complain though as I can always get free clones and between my friends I have alot of different varieties to choose from. Next round is Kosher for sure though, I don't care if I have to wait a couple extra weeks for seeds to sprout.




m4s73r said:


> Thanks for the link Stoney. Nice harvest as well.


Hey no problem M4. I hope you give the growstones a try, I really like the idea of them. I might just order me up a bag off amazon for the next grow. 

Well 6 days from transplant and they are all bouncing back pretty well. The massive abuse I inflicted on the B. Russian has served
its purpose and slowed her down enough for the others to make up some ground. The Crit+ and BBC are already branching out and starting need some LST. I will
look to put the screens on in the next 5-7 days and see what kind of coverage I can get.

Black Russian was looking pretty rough there but she is starting to come back and should fill the screen nicely. I am still practicing some extreme bondage on her
and looking to shorten her long limbs a bit by bending and shaping.












Crit+ is doing great besides the one top that I snapped while bending her. The branch seems to be healing up but all the fan leaves went crispy on it.
She has some nice branching though and is starting to spread out, I think she will end up with a great canopy.











This pheno of Big Buddha Cheese is much different than the one I grew previous round. She is much stockier and less stretchy and her bud structure is more normal. 
I've yet to sample this pheno but her smell and greasy feeling appear much the same as the 1st pheno.












Trainwreck is still struggling along. I have been bending her top right over and finally her lower nodes are starting to show some growth.
If I can keep her top low she should start some serious branching here soon. I have the MH on a 20/4 schedule and it just went out before I could snap these
pics. they look crazy weird under the LED only.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2013)

good job man. I love going right into another grow. Im at about 1.5wks of flower again already! woot!  I love your scrog. I think you will be happy adding some space for the 4th plant. I am working on a second space myself. Also started some new BB gear last night.


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 18, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> good job man. I love going right into another grow. Im at about 1.5wks of flower again already! woot!  I love your scrog. I think you will be happy adding some space for the 4th plant. I am working on a second space myself. Also started some new BB gear last night.


Thanks SG. I hate to wait too long to get something growing again. I would like to make a veg area but I don't have enough space right now to veg 4 plants to full screens so I 
always have this bit of a lull between grows. It's nice to get some vegging in the journal though, I think as you watch the plants get trained it really shows why I think a scrog is so 
effective. 

Speaking of which if anyone is interested in seeing a killer scrog check out SG's journal. He employs a vertical screen to really maximize his space and gets some killer results. Love a good vert scrog.


I was at the local Big Lots today and by chance stumbled across this stuff.







So like any good enterprising stoner I put it to immediate use.







I really like this for my screens. First and foremost it saves me a fuckton of knot tying. It is also very forgiving and flexible, so should work well
without damaging the plants. 

I still have the string on 2 of the screens from last grow, but the new screen and one of the old ones will have these new wire screens and
we'll see how it goes.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Stone. Thanks for the thread promo too...LOL Its a small but good crowd over there in my journal. 

I have always liked a rigid metal screen over the soft string ones. I even use the twist tie stuff and I have noticed that even if I tie too tight the plants just keep on keeping on. Mj just really wants to grow.  I feel you on the veg space. Im at the point of wanting a second space that I can use as both veg and flower depending on need.


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 18, 2013)

Good thing is the narrow width of the individual screens helps to limit the bow effect. Try as she might to fight it, Mary is going to grow my way whether she wants to or not, lol.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 19, 2013)

HEY STONE!!

clear ya inbox buddy LOL


FJG


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 19, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> HEY STONE!!
> 
> clear ya inbox buddy LOL
> 
> ...


Ya probably should do that once in a while.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

I love the inventiveness. Thanks for sharing SS.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks JD. It seems to be working great, I'll test them out in a few days when the screens go on. 

That one box of wires must have been the only one in Big Lots, and it must have jumped right into my hand.

I went back there today and not another one to be found, the "helpful" lady there swears they've never had it. OK! Gonna check the Hobby Lobby for something similar.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

I love it when they do that....

"We do not carry that"

"I bought it here"

"Errrrrrrr......."

Here: Fun Wire

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow that's over twice what I paid for it at BL. Well I still have plenty in just that one pack so no worries about finding any right now.

Thanks for the link JD.


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been doing some serious training trying to shape these canopies for the screens. Again, my belief in scrog training or LST training of any type is that 
you need to pull every top that grows up back down to at or below canopy level. Cannabis will direct most of its growth in trying to achieve an apex tip, which 
is why pulling all tips down below the canopy level will induce branching so well.

I bend all the branches and tops down horizontal and this causes the small growth tips on each arm to grow vertical off the branch. Each one of these new branches will be directed to 
open areas of the screen and will become a top once she is flowered.

I never trim any of these branches until I am sure that by day 14 or so of flower they will not reach the canopy level. 

I have installed 75% of the screens and placed them slightly lower at about 4-5" above the bucket vs. 7-8" last round. The Crit+ and Black Russian are far ahead of the other 2 growth wise, especially the Crit+ she is a beast.
I am not holding out much hope of the Trainwreck catching up or filling her screen before I need to flip, so I have placed her screen slightly lower than the rest
in hopes of helping her catch up a bit.

In order - BR, BBC, Crit+, TW




















Group shot


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice post SS. I appreciate the detail.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 23, 2013)

Getting some good growth now. The Black Russian is fully recovered and has all kinds of nice new growth. The Crit+ is very bushy and has been in beast mode from the start. 

Big Buddha Cheese has started to fill in and branch out. She has a nice even branch layout at 6 per side so I think she will end up nice and even. The Trainwreck is 
still struggling along. I've bent her right over and have 6 nice new branches coming off her main stem, but these started from small nodes and are slow growing.

I boxed the back area in somewhat with some reflectix. A bit ghetto but should work good.

In order- BR, BBC, Crit+, TW


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 29, 2013)

Things are going smooth. Got nice screen coverage on 3/4 just waiting on the Trainwreck a bit more. Looking to flip sometime next week.


----------



## StevieStoner (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking nice SS, looks like you'll have another carpet of chronic in no time huh. I see you're staying with the 2 gallon buckets too, seems to be the perfect size for what u got going on. Cant wait to see these girls mature into fine woman.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 29, 2013)

Lookin real good Stoney, should get a nice even canopy too


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 30, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Looking nice SS, looks like you'll have another carpet of chronic in no time huh. I see you're staying with the 2 gallon buckets too, seems to be the perfect size for what u got going on. Cant wait to see these girls mature into fine woman.


Thanks man. The 2 gallons are almost perfect for my setup, could be just a bit shorter though I'm not complaining. I do think that there was an overall increase in plant size and yield.




eastcoastmo said:


> Lookin real good Stoney, should get a nice even canopy too


Hey Easty thanks man. The 3 should end up very full and even hopefully, and with some luck and decent stretch the Trainwreck will catch up once I flip them. 
Looking like I'll be flipping them in the next couple days here, I'll update later this week.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 30, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Things are going smooth. Got nice screen coverage on 3/4 just waiting on the Trainwreck a bit more. Looking to flip sometime next week.


Filling in nicely!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 7, 2014)

Well sitting at day 6 of flower, haven't updated in a while. Hasn't been anything but a bunch of stretching going on so not much missed.
The Black Russian, Crit+, and Big Buddha Cheese-2.0 are nice and evenly spread out now. All 3 should have nice canopies and I'll look to start trimming the undergrowth 
and thinning out weak branches.
The TW is not so full and is only about 60-70% coverage right now. I am wishing I would have topped her now and possibly stimulated some growth out of her. 

Cr+








BR








BBC 2.0








TW








Canopy shot







I just switched to a transition mix and will continue to feed like this till around day 14. I'll flush at that point and switch to a more
aggressive bloom mix and start the koolbloom.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2014)

Bad ass stone. Looking really good and full in there to me. A few more weeks and its more interesting. . Im headed to the end of my fifth week already. Neck and neck w jig. 

I think you will be happy with the 4th plant.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2014)

I love this grow, here to follow! Keep up the good work


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2014)

Setting up to be another beautiful grow SS.

TW does seem a bit pole-y.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Bad ass stone. Looking really good and full in there to me. A few more weeks and its more interesting. . Im headed to the end of my fifth week already. Neck and neck w jig.
> 
> I think you will be happy with the 4th plant.


Hey SG, thanks. Things should definitely get more interesting shortly. I definitely am glad I added the 4th plant, and the Kessils seem to be doing a proper job so far. 




Shwagbag said:


> I love this grow, here to follow! Keep up the good work


Welcome SB. Thanks for the compliment and feel free to post away on here, pretty loose journal. 

I seen you commenting on LED tech over on JD's thread and wanted to add that Jela10 over at World of Hempy uses Area-51 LED panels
and swears by them. He started using them for his summer grows and has now officially replaced his HID with them. His results have been 
outstanding, large, dense buds and great structure. So there is hope that the LED tech will be the wave of the future, I'm just a little impatient though.

Was checking out this newer company and it looks like they have a nice product.
http://growershouse.com/california-light-works-solarflare-led-200w-led-plant-grow-light That site "growershouse" did a PAR test on a group of their LED
lights and the California Light Works tested out at or near the top in all categories.




Javadog said:


> Setting up to be another beautiful grow SS.
> 
> TW does seem a bit pole-y.
> 
> JD


Yeah the TW is definitely the runt of the bunch. Still she has come a long way from here.






She was definitely a sickly, little runt. If there would have been more than the one node at the top I would have topped her and she may have turned out more evenly branched.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2014)

Stoney that is one awesome looking canopy hey! Top work as always mate


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 10, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Stoney that is one awesome looking canopy hey! Top work as always mate


Thanks Easty. The 3 should end up with nice canopies, the TW...ah not so much. Definitely glad I worked the 4th plant in there, anxious to see them start to fill out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah I bet mate, theres always that period of anxiety hey! They'll fill out man, they always do


----------



## StevieStoner (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks awesome Stone! Field of Dreams!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks SS and Easty. They are a bit smaller and slightly behind the last grow but overall canopy size is comparable. Overall plant height is slightly less this round too so that should help with light coverage.


Day 13 of 12/12. Haven't had a lot of time to do more than water them and adjust the stretch growth across the screen. 

Tops have crowned and should start stacking up here shortly. I gave them their 1st flush yesterday and will let them dry for the next four days 
and then start the liquid koolbloom. 














Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Its hard to dial new strains into the perfect scrog. Props to you man. Your like me, always room for improvement, and im my worst critic. Plants look great. No they start to rise up!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks SG. As you said there is always room for improvement and most of what is enjoyable about growing is working towards getting a little better each time.

Day 19 and all 4 have responded well to the koolbloom. Starting out light at 1.5mL/gal and I'll bump it up to 2-3mL around the middle to end of next week. 
I'll flush again sometime after day 30 then go to full strength LKB.

Trimmed out most of the undergrowth and a few low hanging branches. Cheese before and after.














Things are going along fairly smooth so far. Even the Trainwreck is looking more impressive as I've tried to force her to get some coverage. I'll start to update some individual pics as 
they begin to bulk going into next week.







Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2014)

Some nice fat buds forming there Stoney, top work mate! That canopy is boss


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 21, 2014)

That canopy gets me all riled up. Looking very nice man, keep giving them the love!

[video=youtube;CHekNnySAfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHekNnySAfM[/video]


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry guys. I had a nice post setup and ready to update but the basic uploader and site problems lost it in the refresh. I don't think I will be updating or posting until at least the photo upload problem has been fixed. 

Things are going well in the grow. At 37 days and they are starting to bulk up nice. I will throw up at least one canopy pic tonight, just won't bother with a lengthy update or reply to accompany it.

Edit: That is funny that it kept one pic thumbnail from the entire post that got lost. The pic is of my new DIY (fe)male pollen experiment chamber. Been messing with some colloidal silver
and a couple clones. Had a nice update with pics about this included but that was not meant to be. I'll update this in small parts in the future.

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

I will keep an eye out for the update. You always have a nice canopy. I am wondering how much your yeild will go up with the additional plant too.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

I understand your frustration SS. 

I will enjoy the pics when they get up.

Good luck with the CS experiments. I found it to work fine,
but have no place, yet, to safely take the pollen without 
contaminating other efforts.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks SG and JD. 

Day 36 or 37 I forget. I won't type up a huge response but wanted to note the Trainwreck makes the cheese from my last grow look like a heavy yielder. Really slow and light development.
She has just as or smaller calyx formations and a similar bud structure to the cheese. If I can find the patience this weekend I'll try to load some individual shots.


Crit+ up front, Black Russian behind her, Cheese in the way back and Trainwreck on the far right.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 7, 2014)

hey stoneslacker im gonna have to return to do an in-depth study of your threads as i just got a 250-400w. galaxie ballast ill be growing in coco & 2 gal smart pots in a 2x2 e&f tub purely a hobby level grow after using a 600w & a 1000w im really excited about the performance youre acheiving here very good indeed.... well for now im off to work oh yeah the strain is r/p skywalker from my favorite pheno that self pollinated itself giving me about a dozen seeds


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 7, 2014)

horribleherk said:


> hey stoneslacker im gonna have to return to do an in-depth study of your threads as i just got a 250-400w. galaxie ballast ill be growing in coco & 2 gal smart pots in a 2x2 e&f tub purely a hobby level grow after using a 600w & a 1000w im really excited about the performance youre acheiving here very good indeed.... well for now im off to work oh yeah the strain is r/p skywalker from my favorite pheno that self pollinated itself giving me about a dozen seeds


Thanks HH. I don't do anything too extreme, try to keep it real simple. Open to questions on anything feel free to ask.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 8, 2014)

hey stoneslacker im still putting my grow together [trying to get a good 4th plant] my babies are still under t-5s i never do anything quite the same as someone else but its sure good to have a few examples to look at ive long wanted to grow blue hash as it has a rep as a good all around strain lately ive been putting all my efforts into an o.g. strain & after holy grail & r/p og kush i tried skywalker & it is giving me the results i want [for now] ive started a thread ]called skywalker from seed starting over] but there is not much in it yet but it should start resembling something in a couple of weeks as i pull everything together my room is 4x3 & formerly used a 600w. & a homemade 3x3 tub i notice you have some supplimental lighting my goal is to do most of the grow using the 250 & then switch over to 400 to finish things off i have some bomb seeds atomic bomb & kush bomb to try out in the future as well i plan on making a scrog as well & im gonna train them too here is pics from my other grow & training i know youve been kicking it around here for awhile but never realized what an efficient set up the 250 w. has to offer im looking forward to kicking this off & probably gonna have questions so thanks in advance h.h.


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 10, 2014)

Took me a bit to get these up because of the site outage. These are from Saturday.

Black Russian












Crit +












Trainwreck












Cheese












Peace


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice. I love how the shots came out!

JD


----------



## lospsi (Feb 10, 2014)

Stone, no words man i am on the silent mode for a long time now and i am waiting your updates like a child waiting for its candy. Your plants except from the perfect canopy are growing extemely quick, how do you do that? Is it the hempy? Lots of respect on your grows man, This is the place all the newbies should be... +rep man


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am posting to subscribe while I read the rest.

Great info and pics here!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

As always stone, you do amazing things with a 250w.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

Great thread here Bass. 

250W, yeah, that is insane.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Great thread here Bass.
> 
> 250W, yeah, that is insane.
> 
> JD


Yeah I didnt realize it was 250 until the post prior to yours.

I have a lot to learn about growing it seems


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 11, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Nice. I love how the shots came out!
> 
> JD


Thanks JD. Your LED flashlight idea worked great. I like the top down shot of the trainwreck and will try to get some similar shots of the others.




lospsi said:


> Stone, no words man i am on the silent mode for a long time now and i am waiting your updates like a child waiting for its candy. Your plants except from the perfect canopy are growing extemely quick, how do you do that? Is it the hempy? Lots of respect on your grows man, This is the place all the newbies should be... +rep man


Hey Lospsi. Thanks for the great comments. As far as growth I do think the hempys are extremely productive. I think I am getting my setup simplified and dialed in. Hempy is really such a simple and effective method. 




bassman999 said:


> I am posting to subscribe while I read the rest.
> 
> Great info and pics here!!


Thanks Bass! Glad to have you here and hope you enjoy the journal. 




SomeGuy said:


> As always stone, you do amazing things with a 250w.


Hey coming from you that means alot SG. I am officially up to 324w with the 2 Kessil LEDs, 366w if I run the CFL. Getting that 4th plant in there though will be worth it for variety in the jars later.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2014)

Variety...I am addicted to variety


----------



## StevieStoner (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome shots SS! I can honestly say that that trainwreck looks like something out of a disney movie with all that fairy dust on her. Great job man, each one of those girls are truly impressive.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice update Stoney, those girls are looking perfect as always  The resin on that black russian is unbelieveable too! Wicked bro, just wicked!!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

Bass, do take the time to scan back to see previous harvests, if you
have not yet. (just grab the browser anchor and drag the page 
by...you'll see them) SS manages extremely even canopies.

I end up with a city skyline...au naturale!

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 11, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Variety...I am addicted to variety


For sure Bass, variety is the reason I keep trying to increase my cab capacity. I do like the small scale of my setup though and won't go any bigger for
a while. Keeps me with a decent harvest every 90 days or so and even some to trade for more variety. 




StevieStoner said:


> Awesome shots SS! I can honestly say that that trainwreck looks like something out of a disney movie with all that fairy dust on her. Great job man, each one of those girls are truly impressive.


Thanks SS, they are just trying to keep up with your OG's frostiness. The TW reminds me of the cheese from last grow, small and solid bud clusters rather than colas.




eastcoastmo said:


> Very nice update Stoney, those girls are looking perfect as always  The resin on that black russian is unbelieveable too! Wicked bro, just wicked!!


Thanks Easty. Ya when I did the BR as a mainline I knew she would be a great scrog candidate. She hasn't disappointed me, nice canopy and bud formation and smells awesome.
Just like before she smells like sour patch kids candy. 



Javadog said:


> Bass, do take the time to scan back to see previous harvests, if you
> have not yet. (just grab the browser anchor and drag the page
> by...you'll see them) SS manages extremely even canopies.
> 
> ...


HaHa JD. My grows always go the same.

Transplant,Followed by impatience....


Then I try to burn every leaf off the plant 







Then the hempy bucket takes over once the roots hit the rez and I become less of a factor.


----------



## tazydevil93 (Feb 13, 2014)

fuck this phone man justwrote bigest message n it goes out of time n cancels fuckin stupid website didn't even askme if I was fuking sure how fucked that shit juat ruoned my day.. anyway supwr inpressed with bud size but are they solid cause if there not grow a strain with smaller buds to mazimise light penetration I can't imagine a 250 being strong enough to penetrate those colas unless they we're airy and fluffy proove me wrong if there not.. but overall I'm super fuking inpressed man welldone


----------



## tazydevil93 (Feb 13, 2014)

i gotta ask what was your final yeild? and how long do you veg for? respect


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Density is not an issue. I keep my light 4-6 inches away from the canopy until the last 10-14 days. Nugs are nice and dense.

The last grow was some freebie seeds and the Afghan Kush Special from World of seeds was garbage. But total yield was around 220g or so I think off 3 plants. 

I supplemented with cfls up until this grow where are I am trying out some LED supplemental lighting.

I also rotate my plants every 2 days to help even out the light coverage.

Edit: I average 3 weeks of veg from clone to about 70-80% screen coverage.

Here is the Blue Hash from last grow. Not the densest bud but still plenty dense.












Here is the last of my Black Russian from the grow before.







Some Blueberry Blackjack and Blue Cheese


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright update time. At day 43 and things are going smooth. I have been increasing the liquid koolbloom
and they are showing a bit of stress. I leveled off at 2.5mL/gal and will try that for the next couple times. 

I will probably have to start the dry koolbloom off fairly light. 

Edit: Fuck gotta love the 3 cereal bowls stacked up in the backround. Glad to have tomorrow off I gotta clean this pit.
But I can't help it with the bowls, I am hooked on Raisin Bran Crunch. 

Critical Plus is really starting to swell. I will probably raise my light a little bit as I am seeing some signs of foxtailing on her and the Black Russian.

















Black Russian is also putting on some nice size. Love this strain.

















This Cheese pheno is so different from the last one I grew. She still smells the same though. Awesome!

















Trainwreck is starting to put some size on, albeit a small amount still. She is very frosty and smells really old school like incense and pine.


















Canopy. Trainwreck up front...I don't remember the rest I change them around so much.







Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

That is an amazing use of a (250 watt) is it light?
Damn!


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 14, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> That is an amazing use of a (250 watt) is it light?
> Damn!


Thanks Bass! I am running a 250w HPS and supplementing with (2) Kessil 150 LEDs which are rated at 36w each. This is the first full grow with 
the LED and also with the 4th plant. 

The scrog helps me to maximize the 250s low penetration. By keeping the canopy equidistance from the bulb, it helps to maximize the 250s small coverage.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 14, 2014)

Seriously Stoney, you are the scrog MASTER! Im in serious awe of your scrogging ability hey  
Apparently i need to rep some ma'fuckers before i can rep you again  dagnamit!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks Bass! I am running a 250w HPS and supplementing with (2) Kessil 150 LEDs which are rated at 36w each. This is the first full grow with
> the LED and also with the 4th plant.
> 
> The scrog helps me to maximize the 250s low penetration. By keeping the canopy equidistant from the bulb, it helps to maximize the 250s small coverage.


I need to try growing in a small space to teach me needed skills I dont posess


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 15, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Seriously Stoney, you are the scrog MASTER! Im in serious awe of your scrogging ability hey
> Apparently i need to rep some ma'fuckers before i can rep you again  dagnamit!


Thanks bro! Speaking of scrog masters have you fired up your grow yet? I think you said your going with 400w instead of 600w? Keep me in the loop!




bassman999 said:


> I need to try growing in a small space to teach me needed skills I dont posess


Hey Bass, I think it has alot to do with me using the hempy system and dialing it in pretty well. Growing really comes down to
finding something that works and tweaking it a little bit at a time. 

Some of my feelings on hempys: IMO hempys are more similar to soil grows than to DWC, NFT or other types of active hydro.

In active hydro oxygenation is provided through aeration of the nutrient solution either in the rez or bucket with air pumps. Hempys
do not have this aeration benefit to assist in getting oxygen to the root zone.

Some argue that to achieve this benefit you should water daily to provide fresh oxygenated water to the roots. IMO this is not the proper
way. My theory is that watering and letting the buckets dry out really good between waterings allows evaporation in the root zone to draw
warmer oxygen rich air down into the root zone. 

If watered daily only the top few inches of the bucket ever start to dry out and evaporation is never able to draw fresh air down far enough.
Oxygen is the reason for explosive growth in hydro. Even in soil, a well aerated medium will produce much better than a compacted soil bed.

For this reason I let my buckets dry out almost completely. I never let them get to the point where they stress or start to wilt or droop, but 
I do let the buckets get extremely light before I water. 

I also believe that hempys should be fed with every watering. I will do a couple in-grow flushes to wash away salt buildup during the grow, but 
other than that I feed every time I water, about every 2-4 days depending on where they are at in the grow cycle.

Another thing about hempys is ph. IMO ph is very important in hempys. Certain elements are better utilized by cannabis at different ph levels.
In veg I ph to around 5.8-6.0. Once I hit flower I bump it up to around 6.2 and then around mid flower to the end I slowly raise it from 6.3-6.5.

This chart helps to show what I am talking about.


----------



## henryy (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice pics and plant man!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks bro! Speaking of scrog masters have you fired up your grow yet? I think you said your going with 400w instead of 600w? Keep me in the loop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a grow with soilless, and hempys.
The hempys kicked serious ass directly compared to the Sunshine ones.

I let them dry out as well.
Usually 3-4 days between waterings, and the next day the new growth was very noticeable.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Stoney, yeah mate, will be getting my tent going this weekend actually  and yep just going for the 400w this time, had too many power issues with the 600! Will start up a thread once its done and keep you posted mate


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys, the site problems are killing my photo uploads. The girls are swelling nicely and I have started the dry koolbloom and will 
continue through this weekend.

I will look to start my final flush early next week with a target harvest date of sometime in the 1st week of March. I'll try again to get some 
pics up tonight.

Popped the beans for my next grow. I received a bunch of free seeds from my buddy and decided to go with Barney's Liberty Haze, Dinafem OG Kush, and GH White Widow. 
I'm not the biggest Arjan fan but the WW was free and developed by Shantibaba and Neville anyway. I also popped one Royal Queen Power Flower as a backup since the LH 
didn't look like it was going to germ. 

I am only going to run a 3 plant scrog next round and have some breeder clones to seed for a feminizing project.

Not sure if I am going to journal the next grow yet. If I do I will probably start a new journal due to the feminizing experiment.

Peace


BTW here is a list of the other freebies I have now. 

Dinafem Blue Widow
Dina Blue Thai
Super Strains Amnesia (2)
Reserva Privada OG Kush
Dinafem Super Silver Haze
Big Buddha Chiesel
GH White Widow (2)
Royal Queen Power Flower
Royal queen Critical (4)
Royal Queen Medic (6)
Barney's Liberty Haze
G13 Gigabud
G13 Raw Diesel
World of Seeds Northern Lights x Skunk

Also have 20 Kerala x Skunk #1 regular seeds.


After the next grow I'll take the summer off save for a 12/12 from seed or clone run. Come fall I will run
the Amnesia, SSH and some Super Lemon Haze that I ordered.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey SS,

Great post up there. I agree on the feeding every day, using 
the logic that hempy material is not soil and so they provide no
nutrients at all. Adding nutes at some level make the medium
approximate soil.

I liked the pH thoughts. I am not doing this, but will check what
my numbers are.

Take care,

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 19, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I had a grow with soilless, and hempys.
> The hempys kicked serious ass directly compared to the Sunshine ones.
> 
> I let them dry out as well.
> Usually 3-4 days between waterings, and the next day the new growth was very noticeable.


It is pretty amazing when you think about all the different growing techs available. I seen a guy use a 50/50 soiless/perlite mix with
good results. In the end the gnats drove him to ditch the soiless part. 

I would have to say that a dialed-in hydroponic grow would outperform all techs in most cases. I have a bud that kills it in 5 gal hempys, but my other friend in RWDC is 
just destroying him in yield per plant right now. Another uses a NFT system and also kills it. 

You know who does the least work? The hempy guy of course. So it is definitely a trade off either way.

Edit: I wanted to add that my buddy runs a great system to feed his hempys. He has buckets on a converted flood table that drains into his sewer line. 
He took one of the larger igloo coolers, adapted a regular spigot and attached a hose and garden wand. He
lets it gravity feed and waters like that. Works great.



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Stoney, yeah mate, will be getting my tent going this weekend actually  and yep just going for the 400w this time, had too many power issues with the 600! Will start up a thread once its done and keep you posted mate


I am looking forward to this. Eagerly awaiting what strain choice you're going with. Can't wait.




Javadog said:


> Hey SS,
> 
> Great post up there. I agree on the feeding every day, using
> the logic that hempy material is not soil and so they provide no
> ...


Thanks JD. I am a bit overly anal about my ph, my same buddy that grows hempy just broadly guesstimates how much ph down to add. And I
mean broadly, I don't think I've ever seen him use the same amount twice. 

I like to think that I'm making a difference but sometimes you just gotta wonder.

Lol I also like to adjust ph +/- 0.1 between feedings. That's pretty bad, but I am supremely talented with 
ph down now and no longer need the ph up to correct my 4.8ph nute solution mistakes. 


Peace


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2014)

Great stuff!

BTW: I checked the pH of my Compost Tea, that I use as the base 
when I feed, and it is neutral, 7.0. This must explain why I have 
gotten lucky pH-wise...IIRC nutes are designed to be used with a
neutral water source.

I will test the results of mixing the nutes next.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 19, 2014)

Day 49 is in the books. They look pretty close, I'll monitor them close and might move up my flush. 

Critical+ has a real nice skunky smell to her. She has some nice size to her and very dense buds. 












Black Russian













Cheese












Trainwreck looks like she is throwing out male parts. I may cut her in the next couple days if I see anything else pop up.
















I think I am going to take her tomorrow night. She looks pretty close to done anyway.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh wow Stoney, they look soooooo nice hey  
Your next run sounds awesome too, should get some interesting phenos too  
As for my next run, it will be my own made DJ Short Blueberry x Mr Nice White shark  hoping this cutting i took shows some roots soon as i have to go away on sunday so will go straight in the system under a 400w MH to begin with! Stay tuned brother


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 20, 2014)

hey stoneslacker youre hittin on all 8 & i think my questions are pretty much answered as i look back through your thread my room is all cluttered right now as im running my ballast in my room [free heat] until things warm up a bit then im gonna put in mylar & hook up my inline duct fans but for now heat is not an issue ill soon be starting a new thread as my grow has changed up a bit had to start over as i overnuted my babies good thing my friend had extra babies my impatience cost me youve got a good thread here with lots of positive things WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 20, 2014)

Still no like button!?!? Looking great my man! I love the captivation of a well trained canopy!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey slacker that looks just about perfect!

Speaking of hempy being less work I drain my hempy buckets and refill so seldom that I forgot when I last did it.

They are way behind growth wise though compared to the ebb ones.


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 24, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh wow Stoney, they look soooooo nice hey
> Your next run sounds awesome too, should get some interesting phenos too
> As for my next run, it will be my own made DJ Short Blueberry x Mr Nice White shark  hoping this cutting i took shows some roots soon as i have to go away on sunday so will go straight in the system under a 400w MH to begin with! Stay tuned brother


Hey I like the sound of that cross for sure. Can't wait to see how she goes. 





horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3000643hey stoneslacker youre hittin on all 8 & i think my questions are pretty much answered as i look back through your thread my room is all cluttered right now as im running my ballast in my room [free heat] until things warm up a bit then im gonna put in mylar & hook up my inline duct fans but for now heat is not an issue ill soon be starting a new thread as my grow has changed up a bit had to start over as i overnuted my babies good thing my friend had extra babies my impatience cost me youve got a good thread here with lots of positive things WELL DONE!!!


Thanks HH. I have a patience problem myself so I can relate. I am amazed how much of a beating cannabis can take in veg and bounce right back.
Sounds like you have your grow smoothly underway now though. 





Shwagbag said:


> Still no like button!?!? Looking great my man! I love the captivation of a well trained canopy!


Thanks SB. I don't think the like button is coming back, something about the likes and storing and tracking
them crashes the site. Hope they fix it. They are really starting to swell, be chopping soon.




bassman999 said:


> Hey slacker that looks just about perfect!
> 
> Speaking of hempy being less work I drain my hempy buckets and refill so seldom that I forgot when I last did it.
> 
> They are way behind growth wise though compared to the ebb ones.


Thanks Bass. Sounds like you have the ebb dialed in nicely. I'd like to get a place with more room
in a couple years and try an ebb and a RWDC sometime.


Sitting at day 54. All 4 are supposed to finish in 8-9 weeks and I must say that they are going
to be right around there. I flushed last night and will watch them close over the next 10-14 days or so.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 25, 2014)

Man I just love looking at your pics hey, that canopy is something to be proud of  your girls look extremely frosty as well! Top stuff mate


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2014)

hey stoneslacker my grow is starting to respond for the better im gonna do a scrog this time ive also got a cc-blackwater abused baby im nursing back to health so my main grow this round is gonna be the skywalker that ive grown awfull fond of lately your grow is my inspiration i do the flood & drain because of its reliability started out in rockwool slabs & evolved into the coco smart pots im trying a 60% coco 40% perlite blend in the 2 gal smart pots i flood every day & start out at ph. 5.7 & adjust when the ph in my res. climbs to around 6.1 or so which usualy takes about 3-4 days im thinking it takes advantage of the fact that plants uptake nutes at different ph levels im waiting for my plants to get in their groove & the cal-mag should help that along i usually veg for about 3 weeks but due to the condition of my clones i might add a week its too soon to tell i clone off my grow the day i flip the light 12/12 but im starting over & these babies were extras a friend had & at this point im glad to get them


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 3, 2014)

Took the Trainwreck tonight at day 62. She is remarkably similar to the Cheese from my last round in bud structure. The TW is not as bulky
as the cheese, or any other strain I've grown for that matter. She will not be a great yielder by any means, but her quality looks great.

She is very resinous and frosty with a spicy almost Haze smell to her. She started off as a clone in terrible shape, one set of leaves and one node.
I did not top her and she was quite a bit behind the other 3 all throughout veg. She ended up with a decent canopy, a bit crammed together though, which
shows why topping is so essential to scrogging IMO. 

I definitely made some mistakes with her by lowering her screen too far. She stretched quite a bit and the grid for the screen is so far down it's not doing 
anything. If properly spaced she would have performed better I think.

I will withhold judgement until I get a chance to smoke her. Her scissor hash is quite tasty and already has my head ringing a bit.

Here's some pics of the TW, Crit+ comes down next tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2014)

Mmmm yum bro that looks daaaaamn tasty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey man, new journal is in my sig if you want to check it out  would be great to have one of the masters of scrog in to help me with my canopy building


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 4, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, new journal is in my sig if you want to check it out  would be great to have one of the masters of scrog in to help me with my canopy building


You know I'm looking forward to your grow man. I think you'll be just fine, you definitely are not lacking in the grow department bro.


The Crit + is down. She is nice and fat and pretty uniform across her canopy. I did get a bit lazy this grow and have more popcorn on some of the heads.
She looks to be the biggest producer this round although the Black Russian may give her a go for it. 

It definitely won't be the trainwreck, she has shrunk up to almost nothing already and will be surprised if I get more than a zip off her.


Crit + pics. BR and Cheese both hopefully come down tomorrow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 5, 2014)

Mmmm i love bud porn bro, especially yours  
And cheers for the vote of confidence too, i hope i can live up to it lol


----------



## qroox (Mar 5, 2014)

nice colours + crystals mate ! how much did that lady gave you ?


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 5, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmmm i love bud porn bro, especially yours
> And cheers for the vote of confidence too, i hope i can live up to it lol


No doubt you're going to kill it Easty. BB and Shark just sounds like a sweet mix. Bet she's gonna taste like str8 candy.




qroox said:


> nice colours + crystals mate ! how much did that lady gave you ?


Thanks groox. The first one, trainwreck was chopped 2 days ago and the last set of pics, Crit+ was harvested last night. The
trainwreck will not end up yielding shit but she looks great.

The Crit+ and the other 2 that I will harvest tonight, Black Russian and Cheese, should end up in line with my past grows. Somewhere
around 65-85g each.


----------



## qroox (Mar 5, 2014)

oh man.pure dankness coming your way..cheers..!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 5, 2014)

Qroox man, if you want to see how scrog is done properly, watch Stoney's threads. Im amazed at how he gets his canopies so perfect...every damn time lol. Pure scrog master


----------



## qroox (Mar 5, 2014)

Man yeah.Those are small ( well they are definitely not small buds) christmas cookie trees waiting to be harvested.The canopy is EVEN.Period .I still go to find what's best for me right now..I'll finish my vertcal grow and take my steps from there .I'll be watching this threads as well..


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. There really is no secret to an even canopy, just lots of string and tape to LST those tops down.


Well the last 2 have been harvested and both the BR and cheese are fairly impressive. 

Black Russian really filled out well, she probably has the most volume of the 4. She has that great sweet/sour smell and a good bit of frost.
With the lights shut down and temps around 64F both have shown a bit of coloring with some purple at the tops. This BR is one of my favorites
and I am looking forward to sampling.

































This Cheese pheno is so different in structure from my last grows cheese. It's hard to believe they are from the same
pack of seeds. The smell is a dead giveaway though, really sweet and earthy smelling. 

I really enjoyed the last grow's cheese, nice quality smoke, so I am looking forward to seeing what kind of punch this pheno will produce.































Harvest shot. 








Still undecided on whether I'll journal the upcoming grow. Will have a few things going on like feminizing for seeds and may just start another 
journal or just update here or on my journal page. Seedlings are just developing their 3rd and 4th nodes so I have some time to decide.

Peace


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2014)

Well SS, that was another excellent cycle!

Wonderful work. 

I have my first Trainwreck finishing up in the tent right now, and its
yield looks to be decent. We will see.

Thanks again for taking the time to share what you do.

JD

P.S. This post was '4' you. :0)


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 6, 2014)

nice 4's java lol. SS awesome bud porn, if you do start a different journal post the link here so I can follow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2014)

Stoney you sure get a lot of buds from a 250w hey, those hanging buds look like they should weigh a fair bit! 
So awesome to watch man, will be looking forward to when you get back into it after feminizing hey


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Well SS, that was another excellent cycle!
> 
> Wonderful work.
> 
> ...


Thanks JD! Nice lucky 4's post.

The trainwreck I have is from clone so I don't know the breeder, but she definitely does not produce large buds.
Although, her tight canopy may have had some effect on bulking. 

I did check out my buddy's TW last night, and it definitely looked "bigger" (His setup is 1000's of watts more than mine), 
the structure was identical with the thin calyx "beads" for lack of a better term.



buzworthy said:


> nice 4's java lol. SS awesome bud porn, if you do start a different journal post the link here so I can follow.


Thanks buz. I will probably not start a new journal till fall, but will update pics and progress here with my 
experiments. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Stoney you sure get a lot of buds from a 250w hey, those hanging buds look like they should weigh a fair bit!
> So awesome to watch man, will be looking forward to when you get back into it after feminizing hey


Cheers Easty. Got a good run out of her and was glad to see the 4th plant worked out.

I am following your model mate, taking a break to mess around before my next grow. Looking forward
to seeing if I can make this work and grow some viable feminized progeny. 

Here is what I am working with next round. 

Barney's Liberty Haze (from seed)
Dinafem OG Kush (seed)
Bomb Seeds THC Bomb (clone)
DNA Holy Grail Kush (clone)

I should add that the THC and HGK are freshly cut last night so there is no guarantee
that any will make it but chances are good.

Goal is to successfully self each strain using colloidal silver to reverse sex.

We shall see!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds awesome brother, I reckon you'll find some winners in there hey. They're all pretty nice strains! 
With the CS, just make sure you start spraying the week before you flip them and they'll grow balls straight out rather than pistils and balls  spray for about 3 weeks all up or until you see balls! Go hard bro, cant wait to see how they come out!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey SS,

My Trainwreck is from HSO. I have popped two different females.

I cannot say that my buds are very large, but this is due to my not
knowing the breed and how much it would stretch....which was not
much at all for the pheno that I got. 

I read about this in advance for the Bubba Kush that I started, also
from HSO, and I let it get big before putting it into flower. Now it
is about four feet from the top of the hempy == Perfect.

But I can say that the tops are totally filling in and make for what
I think is a great plant, yield-wise:


It still has a couple of weeks to go.

The funny thing is that the Ace Of Spades that I started with it 
is ready to come out tonight. Eight weeks.

JD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice work JD, she is a fine specimen


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 3019927View attachment 3019928View attachment 3019930hey stoneslacker im almost there im gonna flip the light 12/12 & clone this week-end this stuff is starting to reek even in veg this is my first grow of this in hydro/coco [my prefered method] & is proving to be even stinkier than my soil grow was i would like to thank you for the efforts you put in your threads as ive got some good stuff from them


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey stone! You make it back here yet man. Its all new and improved...LOL


----------



## stoneslacker (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys, just returned since the redo. I have my fem seed project in full swing, succesfully 
pollinated the OG kush, and White Widow, just waiting to see if the Holy Grail and Liberty Haze took.

The 3 plant scrog is outta control this round! The Liberty Haze is just a stretchy monster and has been a real pain to control.
The OG and WW are both manageable and fairly even. I'll try to get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2014)

Sounds good. Welcome back!

JD


----------



## Lemon king (May 26, 2014)

weres the piks man!!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2014)

Hey JD and LK good to see you guys.

Got just some bad pics to post for now until I find my camera. At day 33 of flower. 

Dinafem OG Kush




Barney's Liberty Haze
 
 


Greenhouse White Widow
 
 


Canopy side shot


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

The side shot is lovely...well, they all are.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## horribleherk (May 28, 2014)

hey stoneslacker good to see youve been busy since you been gone & even better to see you back ive finished my grow & started another one making a few changes


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Looks really good stone. Always looks good!  I am waiting on the tent to finish in a few weeks and then I am just vegging through all the hot months... Ugh. Got LOTS to tide me over though.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2014)

Going to have to relearn some things on the site I guess. I can't seem to figure out how to quote in my replies,
but haven't given it much effort yet. 

Thanks JD. The Liberty is a good 10 inches above screen level, far more than I typically shoot for.

The trade off you have to make when doing multiple strains sometimes, as the white widow that 
was the cause for the extended veg time is looking impressive.

Herk I seen some of your pics on the 250 thread, very impressive! Looks like you had some thick buds there
for sure. 

I hear you with the hot months SG. I was hoping to have this run finished around now but had some
issues with veg time and reversing clones. Like you I have plenty that I grow and some generous 
friends so the supply is not an issue if I take the summer off. 

I just don't feel normal if I don't have some flowering plants to look at though. Growing is indeed an 
addiction. 

I'll try to get some decent pics up tonight. (Found my cam, when in doubt usually one of the kids has it)

Have some nicely seeded OG buds I'll try to get pics of too. 

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2014)

yea... I have been more excited about growing this last year for sure. It comes and goes as the the addiction level to it. LOL By fall I am READY to get them going... LOL Has a lot to do with how much bud I have left...

Speaking of.... I have had horrible lower back pain flare up today. I think its time to go medicate and visit my dads hot tub. Scheduled me a deep tissue for monday too. Back Pain SUCKS.. ugh.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> yea... I have been more excited about growing this last year for sure. It comes and goes as the the addiction level to it. LOL By fall I am READY to get them going... LOL Has a lot to do with how much bud I have left...
> 
> Speaking of.... I have had horrible lower back pain flare up today. I think its time to go medicate and visit my dads hot tub. Scheduled me a deep tissue for monday too. Back Pain SUCKS.. ugh.


Hey I figured out if you hit that button that says reply it quotes! 

I hear you about the back pain my friend. Ruptured 1 and herniated another here. Everyone I know that has had surgery regrets it 
though, so I'll keep medicating. Far more good days than bad, but some of those bad days are nightmares.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2014)

Yup... no surgery. That is last resort. I have massive amounts of compression fractures from my rock climbing fall. my L1 L2 have significant degeneration. I need to lose 50 more lbs and life will be better. Trying to find motivation to deal with the few months of extra pain from starting working out has been holding me back. I know better health will help alot. ugh.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey just thought I'd dust off this old thread since I returned to the site again and have a bit of free
time on my hands for a while. 

Still keeping it green and have been messing around with some feminizing with a mixed bag of 
success and failure. Had a few change but give no pollen but still have built up a small seed 
stock of great strains.

Doing another round of fems and had some cloning issues and had to wait longer than I'd like
to start spraying them with silver. Still have a couple that looking promising with male flowers 
developing nicely at 15 days into flower. 

In the scrog area I am running Reserva Privada OG, Connoisseur Genetics Purple Cheddar, and 
Royal Queen Critical. The crit I have run before and really like it and am looking forward to the other
2.

The RP OG is very good I've heard and the PC is Exodus Cheese/GDP, 2 strains I really enjoy.

I will probably roll this over into a new thread once I start to pollinate.

Canopy shot day 10


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2015)

Stoney my man, so great to have you back bro  
You've got that scrog thing down pat man, I always enjoy seeing your ladies all tied up like that!! Bring it on bro!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the mixed bean success too bro, I'm sure you'll figure it out though


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Stoney my man, so great to have you back bro
> You've got that scrog thing down pat man, I always enjoy seeing your ladies all tied up like that!! Bring it on bro!!


Cheers Easty! Glad to see you around bro, and looks like things are going well for you. I've
seen from lurking on Flowa's page that he is running some of your crosses I think?

The outdoor ones look great I really need to get a new Blueberry, lost my favorite from
the previous grows and really miss it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 30, 2015)

Cheers bro, yeah things are going pretty well here, always busy with something! 

Yes indeed mate, Flowa is getting amongst some blueberry action of mine, can't wait to see it in his tent in full swing  his outdoor girls look fantastic, they would smell delicious too! 

I'd love to send you some man but our laws here require us to show I.D when sending anything overseas so that stops it dead in its tracks...unless someone knows where to get a fake ID ha ha.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2015)

It is good to have you back SS.

The RP OGK is a great smoke. Excellent.

I did not get a good photo...I think that I had taken some of
the main tops here:

...but it is good to be reminded that I can grow green plants. :0)

It was tasty stuff:

May the road rise to meet you Bro.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts Easty, but I'm sure I'll find someone who still has a cut of that BB somewhere. I know I 
gave it to quite a few so no worries for now. I am interested to see how that Shiva x BB ( I think that's the one
he's going with?) turns out in Flowa's tent. You running a journal at this time mate?


JD that OG looks outstanding, I would expect nothing less from you. Here's hoping mine turns out nearly as 
beautiful. Do you have any issues cloning this or other RP gear? I had a hell of a time cloning this, with little 
success. Like 3 weeks on my only 2 to root.

I also remember when I tried to fem the HGK last time I could not get a clone to root in time to reverse it. I wonder
with the HGK having OG (well OG-18 which is just a feminized pheno of this OG strain), if cloning issues stem from 
this OG. 

I don't remember my buddy having problems with his Kosher or HGK though so maybe it's just me and some bad luck.

Peace


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

I appreciate the good word. I am trying to get back to green while
working out a new job.

Oh, now that you ask, their OG Kush was practically impossible
to clone....I was using only soil cloning at the time and fully failed IIRC.

If you try soil then give them a month...as long as the clone hasn't
rotted and until you see growth.

I have not seen a particular trend with RP gear....other than that I totally
love to smoke it. :0)

JD

P.S. Kosher was slow as well, but not nearly as difficult over all....and HGK
is in between. I got clones of both KK and HGK, and am smoking one
right now where I lost the OGK.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response man! I just bloated your thread with the same question lol. I am
glad to see your results mirror mine.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

NO worries. I watch the news and get my threads up to date.

I do not have a lot of lazing about time....the bud is totally piling up. LOL

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 3, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I appreciate the good word. I am trying to get back to green while
> working out a new job.
> 
> Oh, now that you ask, their OG Kush was practically impossible
> ...



ALL good info here. Thanks JD. The KK has nubs but no roots. 3wks in cloner.. LOL!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey SG good to see you man. Hope all is well in your world, I see you killing it over in your 
thread as usual. 

The SSH I ran last round literally threw full roots out of the cube in under a week, this OG is 
sitting at 26 days and counting. 

The mom looks great though, lush and thick I trimmed her down a bit last night. I'll get some pics
up tonight.

Peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 3, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey SG good to see you man. Hope all is well in your world, I see you killing it over in your
> thread as usual.
> 
> The SSH I ran last round literally threw full roots out of the cube in under a week, this OG is
> ...



you know its a slow grower when it takes long in the aero cloner. The fireballs gives me hell too. I mean... seriously.. WTH.. LOL

Thanks for the compliments. You grow the fire too my friend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2015)

Sweet as man, if I do find a way I will be happy to send some bro  
Yeah man, I'm looking forward to seeing the blue shiva in Flowas tent too, she'll be a monster...and some top smoke too!!

I'm hoping the difficult cloning doesnt affect all OG's mate, I'm about to clone a kens kush to finalise my breeding project, geez I hope it works!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 4, 2015)

I should look into making myself an aero-cloner. I still am not sure it 
would help this OG.

I hope you're good too Easty. I had no problems cloning the Dinafem OG I ran 
so it is probably just this Reserva cut.

Sitting at day 15 or so and hope the majority of training is behind me. Let these veg
a bit longer than I like, in hopes of some OG cuttings. It's been some pretty intense 
shifting, bending and pinching in order to keep them from hitting the ceiling.

We've got the OG front left, Crit on the right and Purple Cheddar left rear. In the way
back is another Crit, and a SSH/Crit cross.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice grow. When do you start removing the growth below the screen?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 4, 2015)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Very nice grow. When do you start removing the growth below the screen?


Thanks for the post. I start with the lowest section about a week before flower and then identify the 
strongest branches and cull the rest over the first 14 days of flower. After that I just remove the 
stragglers and fan leaves that get in the way.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> I should look into making myself an aero-cloner. I still am not sure it
> would help this OG.
> 
> I hope you're good too Easty. I had no problems cloning the Dinafem OG I ran
> ...


I really hope so bro, just took cuttings yesterday so we'll soon see! 

I made a cloner but for some reason I can't get the container to seal so it leaks, not good for a cloner ha ha. 

Mate, those girls look awesome, just like the Stoney I know  Ive missed seeing your bud porn bro!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 7, 2015)

Going to post some single plant shots for the day 19 update.

First up is RP's OG. She is a stubborn one and doesn't like to be tied down.
She has the most compact canopy and I couldn't seem to make her fully utilize
the horizontal space. 
 


Next is Purple Cheddar. Loving this plant so far, nice branching and internodes. She was way behind in veg
but has caught up nicely and has a fairly even and well spaced spread. Hope she's the purple pheno!
 


Lastly is the Critical. This one has stretched more than in previous grows. Had to do some rerouting
and rearranging but she has come out fairly even. Stretch is now mostly over so just some fine tuning left.
 

Here's a full angled overhead view out of the cab.
 

Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 7, 2015)

They look good to me man, the og does look like a difficult one but I'm sure she'll work out well for you  I've got my fingers crossed for the purple pheno for you too mate!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Easty. Definitely glad the stretch is slowing, and just in time too. I am running out
of room both horizontally and vertically.

Should really start to see some bulking here in the next few weeks, going to start the P/K boost
at the beginning of next week. 

Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice man, time to see some fat buds form hey


----------



## WattSaver (Apr 8, 2015)

ss I'm glad to find your grow, and will be following to the end. Your screen work has always amazed me. If I wasn't so slammed and lazy I'd dust off my screen and try again. 
Some Inspiring work.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2015)

Indeed Watt.

That was very good work for OGK SS. Mine was a 
stretch rocket! You managed a very wide canopy there.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Easty. I don't think these girls are going to disappoint, they've really
been pretty beastly. Do you have anything going on in the lab right now? Post me 
some pics mate.

Hey Watts glad to have you stop in. Compliments like that from growers I respect
like all of you guys really mean alot. Judging from your current journal you've achieved
amazing results, all while cutting out an impressive amount of extra work and problems. 
You really have your setup dialed in.

JD I keep looking at the pics of your OG and crossing my fingers. I am really hoping 
to get some pollen out of the lone clone that made it. So far lots of male flowers but
no pollen. Still hoping.

The girls are starting to hit overdrive and 4 days between waterings is starting to push
it. I'll start them on Koolbloom and water every 3 days now. 

I've got a small mainline of the Critical from a seed I germed that didn't look like it was 
going to make it. I've also got a Critical x SSH cross I made last round, that I 
mini-mainlined for 8. I'll get some pics of those 2 and the reversed clones up tomorrow.

Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey bro, yeah got some of my cross going to find the girl I want. I'll get some pics tomorrow and post em up for you. I have 5 girls to choose from and waiting to sex 2 gdp candylands and a nightmare og from sin city. Tossing up whether to make femmed seeds using a candyland and reversing one of my girls or just doing regs with a beast of a male kens kush Ive got...decisions, decisions ha ha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey bro, heres a couple pics of what I'm working on at the moment. The girls in the pics are (blueberry x medicine man) x C99 and looking to cross them to a kens kush male (pic).


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome shit Easty! That should make an interesting cross. I've tried
Blue OG before and I really liked it so I think the BB and Kush mix well 
together.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2015)

Cheers man, I'm pretty excited to be finishing it off finally! I've also found a female that exhibits the pink pistill pheno too, which is from the medicine man. With any luck it will be as potent as the mum was when I grew her. Should be interesting either way


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2015)

here's a pic of her mate


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 13, 2015)

Time for an update on day 26 or 27 or 28 lol. I'm not exactly sure but close enough.

Hit the girls with some pollen from the OG and Critical today. The OG had very little
to give in the way of pollen, what I was able to get had to be crushed from pollen
sacks. Still was able to get a small amount so hope it was enough.

Made sure to use most on the OG mom and used a little to hit the Crit and my CritxSSh
cross.

The Critical provided a decent amount of pollen and I should have plenty of seeds. I also
hit the OG and PC moms with Crit pollen. Tomorrow I'll hit all 3 with some PC pollen, of
which I ended up with a ton. (Out of the tiniest clone no less)

First up here is the 2 mini-mainlines I'm running under the LED in the back. One is another
Royal Queen Critical and another is a feminized cross I made with this critical and a Dinafem
SSH.

Crit x SSH


Critical


OG Kush (Reserva Privada)





Purple Cheddar (Connoisseur Genetics)


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 13, 2015)

Couldn't fit it all on one post. And then my internet went down! LOL

Edit: Then it didn't post my whole message! Easty that BB x MM looks amazing. You should get
some fantastic results I'm sure. Keep me posted on that one mate.
Critical (Royal Queen)





Canopy



Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking amazing bro! Very impressive


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey man, here's a pic if my very simple setup. 96w of t5 and 180w of cfls. Got 10 small girls in there and got 2 x 30w LED bars on their way. Seems to work well. I also fully insulated the box with R2.5 wall bats so it stays a constant temp and is fully sealed


----------



## WattSaver (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey SS very efficient use of your space there. But how the hell do you water the back row under the LED??


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, here's a pic if my very simple setup. 96w of t5 and 180w of cfls. Got 10 small girls in there and got 2 x 30w LED bars on their way. Seems to work well. I also fully insulated the box with R2.5 wall bats so it stays a constant temp and is fully sealed
> View attachment 3395139


Hey looks nice and cozy in there. Always love seeing wall to wall buds. 



WattSaver said:


> Hey SS very efficient use of your space there. But how the hell do you water the back row under the LED??


Thanks Watts. That's the nice part of having the individual screens for each bucket. Allows
me to rotate the plants under the main light and even out the light coverage, and access the 
back row for watering. I don't think I would ever do a fixed screen scrog unless on a large scale.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey looks nice and cozy in there. Always love seeing wall to wall buds.
> 
> 
> Thanks Watts. That's the nice part of having the individual screens for each bucket. Allows
> ...


Cheers mate  definitely does the job!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2015)

Those have set up perfectly SS. 

Seriously, perfect work.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the props JD. They are starting to setup nicely, though I maybe could go
with less overall branching in the future. Always hard to find that balance between removing
too little or too much. But I sure do enjoy trying to figure it out!

Just some random pics at day 35. I'll let you guys figure out what is what.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Some more.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Pic of my small grow cab.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like my feminizing of these 3 is progressing. I was able to clone 1 out of 7 OG cuttings
and successfully reversed it using a DIY silver solution. Didn't get alot of pollen but looks like
I was able to pollinate a few buds. 

I also femmed (is that a word?) the crit and PC and slapped pollen from all 3 on select buds
in order to make some fem crosses for shits and giggles. Interested to see what this Crit and 
OG do to each other. 

I will have to wait to grow those specimens out for a couple grows at least. A good friend of mine
and I went in on some of DNA and RP's most popular gear in order to do some feminizing.

I will do the seeding and pollinating in my cab and my buddy will recompense me with some herb
to make up for my lost production.

The first attempt will be Kosher Kush and Tangie. I will run one of each in a rushed scrog setup, less
veg time and screen coverage before I flip. I will also run a smaller clone of each to do crosses between
the 2, and also with some of the OG and Crit pollen I am holding back. 

The goal will be to seed the entire plant and after harvesting seeds will probably be concentrated. 

I'll keep you guys posted as I may start a new journal and detail the whole process.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice brother, looking damn frosty in there  
I'll definitely follow your fem process bro, always keen to watch that! Once I get my final cross done, I'll pick out 2 select females and reverse one. Bought a bottle of 30% colloidal silver for $15 so i've got plenty to use


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

Great work stone! Looks very nice in there. I need to venture in to using some coco. I have an idea based on alaska buckets so I can have a self watering (bottom fed) smart pot


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice brother, looking damn frosty in there
> I'll definitely follow your fem process bro, always keen to watch that! Once I get my final cross done, I'll pick out 2 select females and reverse one. Bought a bottle of 30% colloidal silver for $15 so i've got plenty to use


Cheers Easty. I will be starting the new journal up here in a couple weeks. I'll journal
the DIY colloidal silver generator I made and remember to take some pics of the clones
as they reverse this time. 
That is the smart way to do it, using 2 select females in the fem 
process will still give some variation to the phenotypes available. Sounds great!



SomeGuy said:


> Great work stone! Looks very nice in there. I need to venture in to using some coco. I have an idea based on alaska buckets so I can have a self watering (bottom fed) smart pot


Thanks SG. The buckets are actually 100% perlite with a 3" cap of coco on top only. I have been liking
this setup as it helps keep the perlite in place, and also keeps the top of the root zone nice and dark.

I've noticed roots nearly to the top of the coco cap, where the plain perlite has always been 2-3 inches of loose 
rocks on the top. Coco is nice but perlite is still so much easier overall, so I think I will stay with this setup for a while.

ATB


----------



## WattSaver (Apr 22, 2015)

Great to hear you were successful with the gender bending. I've got a couple of specific questions if you don't mind, since I've failed at this twice. 

Did you spray the whole plant, or just the calyx?

What strength was your CS? I've bought 50ppm and I made 120ppm (the 120 seemed to work better got balls but no pollen)


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 22, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> Great to hear you were successful with the gender bending. I've got a couple of specific questions if you don't mind, since I've failed at this twice.
> 
> Did you spray the whole plant, or just the calyx?
> 
> What strength was your CS? I've bought 50ppm and I made 120ppm (the 120 seemed to work better got balls but no pollen)


I currently do not have a TDS or EC meter so I am not sure the ppm. I have a transformer that is 30v which is just about
right for making CS. I usually go by time and appearance, about 4-6 hours and a nice greyish or amber, primordial soup appearance.
I then strain the solution through a coffee filter into a mason jar for keeping.

I take clones of the plant and 7-10 days before I flower the clones I spray the whole plant 2x a day, just a nice even misting don't have to use too
much. I keep spraying for the first 14-21 days of flower and usually end up with all male flowers, not even a few isolated
female pistils on most. I usually flip the clones about 5-7 days before the main cab gets flipped.

Here is the Crit I reversed

I have had a few clones throw plenty of male flowers but not release any pollen. What I've done is picked off the open
and ripe flowers and crushed the pollen sacs with my finger. Most but not all will have some pollen that I then lightly rub onto the
pistils of the recipient plant.


----------



## WattSaver (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow SS the Critical looks full on male. I always soaked not just spritzer, that could be one of my problems. By the time I'd get balls I'd have near dead plants.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 22, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> Wow SS the Critical looks full on male. I always soaked not just spritzer, that could be one of my problems. By the time I'd get balls I'd have near dead plants.


Ya they usually go full male when I start spraying early enough. I think that is the key, to
spray before the flip and give them time to get those hormones a changing.

Edit: Forgot to add that I like to spray them with plain ph'ed water every 3 days or so just
to give them a good rinsing. I soak them really good at this time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 23, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Cheers Easty. I will be starting the new journal up here in a couple weeks. I'll journal
> the DIY colloidal silver generator I made and remember to take some pics of the clones
> as they reverse this time.
> That is the smart way to do it, using 2 select females in the fem
> ...


Sorry brother, I must've gotten side tracked abd forgot to reply lol. 
Sweet as man, keep me posted when the thread is up so I can tag along  
Agreed with picking 2 girls for mine, tossing up maybe a 3rd as I have 3 really nice (and super resinous) girls I would love to use. 
Man, that crit came up great with the spray, I'm surprised it didnt shoot out more pollen! Fingers crossed what you got, works well


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 23, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry brother, I must've gotten side tracked abd forgot to reply lol.
> Sweet as man, keep me posted when the thread is up so I can tag along
> Agreed with picking 2 girls for mine, tossing up maybe a 3rd as I have 3 really nice (and super resinous) girls I would love to use.
> Man, that crit came up great with the spray, I'm surprised it didnt shoot out more pollen! Fingers crossed what you got, works well


Appears that you will still have some searching and sampling to do once 
everything is finalized even. Sounds like fun! 

Some of the reversed clones drop pollen by the cupful like the SSH from my last run.

Others like this crit have lots of flowers but not pollen. Last run I did this same crit along
with the SSH and wasn't able to recover any viable pollen off her. Looks like I at least got 
some this round though. 

You definitely have to keep me posted and let me know when you find your favorite.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 23, 2015)

SS, I studied the Colloidal Silver Tech pretty carefully, and
that maled plant was extremely well endowed for a flipped plant. Wow.

Rockin it!

JD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 23, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Appears that you will still have some searching and sampling to do once
> everything is finalized even. Sounds like fun!
> 
> Some of the reversed clones drop pollen by the cupful like the SSH from my last run.
> ...


Yeah bro, planning on growing out at least 30 to find the one I want to reverse, will be lots of fun mate 

It's weird how the crit didnt put any pollen out last time but did this time, at least you finally got some though!!

Will definitely keep you posted bro!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 25, 2015)

Javadog said:


> SS, I studied the Colloidal Silver Tech pretty carefully, and
> that maled plant was extremely well endowed for a flipped plant. Wow.
> 
> Rockin it!
> ...


Hey JD thanks man. From what I studied the CS tech seemed to be pretty reliable 
and effective. Rodelization never was an option for me, but seemed that it might pass
on the hermie trait if you left the offspring to go to long. 

I never like the option of just spraying one branch or flower on a plant though. I think by 
using a separate clone and pollinating the female should limit the amount of triggers for 
hermaphroditing. 


eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, planning on growing out at least 30 to find the one I want to reverse, will be lots of fun mate
> 
> It's weird how the crit didnt put any pollen out last time but did this time, at least you finally got some though!!
> 
> Will definitely keep you posted bro!!


Ya man I am definitely interested to see how that turns out for you. 

I had a Holy Grail Kush that did the same thing as my crit from last round, lots of 
male flowers but no pollen even when crushing sacs. I think if I were to start with 
solid clones and not have to hurry things to keep my timeframe in order with the main
plants, the success rate would be better.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 25, 2015)

I will certainly consider your words when I think to 
make a new flipped plant.

Thanks for sharing bro.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 25, 2015)

Things are going pretty smooth heading into day 39. Got
a little aggressive with the koolbloom and there is a bit of tip burn on the
OG and PC. The OG seems slightly sensitive.

I've been rotating them all around trying to even the lighting out. Here is a side
shot of the 3 in the scrog. From L to R - PC, OG, Crit


Some more random, in the cab shots.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2015)

Looking amazing as always Stoney, but hey, I've come to expect that from you now  

When you reversed the plants, did you start spraying a week before the flip and then continue until you saw balls?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 25, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking amazing as always Stoney, but hey, I've come to expect that from you now
> 
> When you reversed the plants, did you start spraying a week before the flip and then continue until you saw balls?


Yessir just like that. Went slightly longer as they started throwing flowers really quick, about day 7. 
I kept spraying through day 18 according to my notes.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2015)

Sweet man, looks like it did the job! I'll be doing it exactly like that myself


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 26, 2015)

Critical at day 39 is looking very good. Flowering time is 50-60 days but she 
seems to favor her skunk side more than the afghan. I'm thinking more around 
9 weeks on this one.

 
 
 

Some more random canopy shots in thumbnails. I'll post the OG tonight and PC tomorrow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 26, 2015)

Woo hoo, nice man!! Looking pretty fat bro


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, nice and frosty!


----------



## WattSaver (Apr 26, 2015)

What he said , very frosty. When I look at your scrogs SS, it reminds me of the christmas tree farms I saw in Washington in the late 70's.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 26, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woo hoo, nice man!! Looking pretty fat bro


Ya buddy! They are starting to bulk up some finally, this Crit should fill out nicely. She is
quite a bit more lengthy in bud formation than the last round's was. Alot more skunky and
funky smelling too.



Javadog said:


> Yeah, nice and frosty!


She's neck and neck with the other 2 in the frost department. Some nice
genetics I've got this round. I've tried the Power Flower from Royal Queen also
and was impressed. I may have to check some more of their offerings.

I looked over Connoisseur Genetics library and I must say I like what I see. So many
fucking options!
This is my kind of hybrid!
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Oj's Haze Flower Time: 10-12 Weeks Environment: Indoor/Outdoor Here we have the joint project from Connoisseur Genetics and Reservoir Seeds, multiple 1st place cup winning SSSDH (Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze) meets Soma's amazingG13/Haze male to create a saliva lovers dream. Excellent vigour and yields make her a pleasure to grow and with beautiful smells of sour candy haze and flavours to match she is even more of a treat to smoke. 



WattSaver said:


> What he said , very frosty. When I look at your scrogs SS, it reminds me of the christmas tree farms I saw in Washington in the late 70's.


The Crit really lends itself to your analogy nicely Watts. She is nice and even in her bud size,
with only a few small stragglers. She has a nice cone shape budset which I like.

Pulled the 3 out for a group photo. PC in the back, Crit front left, and OG front right.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 26, 2015)

As promised here is the solo shoot for the Reserva Privada OG. I must
say that I really like this girl and she is definitely my favorite. She will be
a lighter yielder than the others I think, but my god she smells good. Like
if I could create the perfect plant it would have this aroma. Very deep funk
with a sweet dankness.

Day 40 she should still have some more to give in the next few weeks. Purple
Chedd and the 2 mainlines tomorrow.

My closeups are seriously crappy today lol. I'll get some better ones up this week.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 27, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> View attachment 3405553


I look at that and say "look at that".


----------



## Javadog (Apr 27, 2015)

I found her to swell a great deal SS....the yield will be better
in the end than it looks right now.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 27, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I found her to swell a great deal SS....the yield will be better
> in the end than it looks right now.


That's good to hear JD. Do you happen to remember how long you flowered her?

I'd go back through your journal but it's *190 PAGES!*


----------



## Javadog (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, she wanted all ten weeks IIRC....not fast!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright, to round things out, the Purple Cheddar and the 2 mainlines.

Really enjoy the PC. She is a very compact plant and indica in nature for sure. Not
seeing too much of the GDP in looks and smell, she is straight cheese skunky. All 3
scrogs are very loud and pushing the carbon filter to the limit.

She has nice bud development and is building up a nice amount of frost.

PC day 41





The Crit mainline and her Crit x SSH cousin. I definitely mistagged the CSSH as her hazy smell is
becoming more pronounced, exposing my error. She is looking and smelling wonderful and because
I thought she was the crit is fully slathered in pollen. Could have some interesting things come of this.
The actual Crit mainline was only hit with the OG pollen so I am at least happy to see some promise
there too.

Crit left - CSSH right


Crit




CSSH



Last photos till mid next week. Going to compare and see how they are bulking, maybe get an idea
how long they want to go.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice Stoney, I could jump in an eat them ha ha. 
Its weird, the crit and the crit SSH look almost identical! That purple cheese looks good too, can see a bit of purple coming through now


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very nice Stoney, I could jump in an eat them ha ha.
> Its weird, the crit and the crit SSH look almost identical! That purple cheese looks good too, can see a bit of purple coming through now


Ya there is very little to differentiate between the two other than smell and the Crit is a bit darker. The CSSH 
definitely has the haze smell to her which is the only reason I realized that she was mis-tagged.

I hadn't noticed the purple until I took the pics, and now I notice a bit more every day. Still got 3+ weeks
yet so she may color up alot more. Here's hoping!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2015)

Good thing you know what you're looking for man ha ha. Wouldnt matter much anyway, you'll still get high as a kite off both  
Wicked bro, hope she purples right up for you, there's something about purple strains that just look awesome!!


----------



## WattSaver (Apr 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Its weird, the crit and the crit SSH look almost identical!


I'd have to agree. I'm assuming that the crit was the male. From what I've seen chucking pollen it seems like the male is more dominate in the offspring.

And by the way all that frost looks like it'll be real tasty.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 30, 2015)

Picture perfect work. Sooo tasty looking.

Those ladies are going to finish very well. 

Gotta up my game! LOL

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good thing you know what you're looking for man ha ha. Wouldnt matter much anyway, you'll still get high as a kite off both
> Wicked bro, hope she purples right up for you, there's something about purple strains that just look awesome!!


She is really favoring the cheese so some leaf coloring is probably all I will
get. Them purple buds sure a nice looking though.



WattSaver said:


> I'd have to agree. I'm assuming that the crit was the male. From what I've seen chucking pollen it seems like the male is more dominate in the offspring.
> 
> And by the way all that frost looks like it'll be real tasty.


This is only the 3rd of my crosses that I have grown out. I've had mixed 
results with the dominant parent. The crit in this case was the female and 
shows alot of crit in the overall plant structure. The crit has very dense 
buds to begin with, but the SSH cross seems even harder, and more solid.

She smells straight up haze so that is definitely from the male side. The OG/ power flower
cross I made before really favored the mom, power flower. But a Liberty Haze/ power flower
was almost all the male LH dominant. So the whole feminized pollen thing and crossing hybrids
with hybrids could have an effect on the results too I imagine. 



Javadog said:


> Picture perfect work. Sooo tasty looking.
> 
> Those ladies are going to finish very well.
> 
> ...


JD your game is always on another level.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2015)

Hell yeah bro, purple buds always appeal to people, if you could get some major potency in it, it would be heaps better. I hope she colours up for you mate


----------



## stoneslacker (May 1, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah bro, purple buds always appeal to people, if you could get some major potency in it, it would be heaps better. I hope she colours up for you mate


That seems to be the issue with a few purple strains. Hope the cheese will add
the necessary kick, as most cheese I've had is plenty potent.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 1, 2015)

Not as well planned out as some previous timelines I've done. Canopy shots, day 10 to 42.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 3, 2015)

Day 48, and 7 weeks are nearly in the books. I haven't noticed
a huge amount of bulking in the last 7 days, and water intake has
slowed some also.

The 2 mainlines are looking very near to finish, I will probably give them
a last good feeding and look to flush and harvest around day 60.

The buds on both are very dense, among the densest I've grown. Gotta
love old skunk genetics.

Critical - L Critical x SSH - R (Flash and No Flash)


Random bud shots mainliners (No Flash, Flash, LED)


----------



## stoneslacker (May 3, 2015)

Critical Scrog is looking very full. This is definitely a different pheno than
the mainliner and the one used for the SSH cross. Much more elongated 
bud formation, and not as dense. Much skunkier, as opposed to sweet
smelling, when compared to the mainliner though. 
 
 
 
 
 



Purple Cheddar is the closest of the scrogs to being finished. Lost my loupe so 
I'm going on other visuals, I'll still let her go 9 weeks I think. Love her smell and 
her buds are as dense as the 2 mainliners.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 3, 2015)

OG is coming along nicely. All the girls received a bit of nutrient burn,
but the OG seems most sensitive. Even with some serious cutting away
at her canopy, she is still choked with leaves and a bit too closely packed.

Her stems have no give and she has proven a pain to tie down. She still
has managed some nice even growth and her smell and look lead me to
believe she is going to be top notch. She has the farthest to go by the looks
of her so I'll probably be looking to take her last.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2015)

Wow bro, they look insane as always! I'm a lover of old skunk as well, your girls definitely have the structure of it. Wish i had scratch and sniff right now hey lol


----------



## stoneslacker (May 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow bro, they look insane as always! I'm a lover of old skunk as well, your girls definitely have the structure of it. Wish i had scratch and sniff right now hey lol


Cheers to that mate. I think Sam the Skunk man would be shocked to see just how
influential his creation has been on the modern canna scene. That and shocked at the sheer
amount of $$ involved now too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2015)

Totally agree mate, he would certainly be shocked!!


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2015)

Picture perfect canopies SS. 

You rock your space!

Thanks again for taking the time to share.

JD

P.S. I was not surprised to see the OG taking the longest. Let it go...
...the stink will grow! :0)


----------



## stoneslacker (May 10, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Picture perfect canopies SS.
> 
> You rock your space!
> 
> ...


You were definitely right, she is looking to go all of 10 weeks. At day 53 or so
and she is already smelling incredible.

Was able to hold some of her pollen back and hope to keep it viable for my 
upcoming Kosher and Tangie grow. Loving RP


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 10, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> You were definitely right, she is looking to go all of 10 weeks. At day 53 or so
> and she is already smelling incredible.
> 
> Was able to hold some of her pollen back and hope to keep it viable for my
> upcoming Kosher and Tangie grow. Loving RP


Hey bro, I keep my pollen in little sample jars (like the hospital ones but smaller) with a dessicant pack and stick it in the fridge. The blueberry pollen i saved from 3 years ago is still good


----------



## Javadog (May 10, 2015)

Reserva Privada has *consistently* rocked for me.

Reserva Privada Cole Train
Reserva Privada Kosher Kush
Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
Reserva Privada OG Kush
Reserva Privada Purple Wreck
Reserva Privada Silver Kush
Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush
Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband

I am smoking Cole Train right now:


It is not the strongest RP that I have enjoyed....might be the
weakest....but it smells, and even tastes a bit, like strawberries.
It makes for sweet smoke.

The SWOG, OGK, OG18, etc, were all decapitating. :0)

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (May 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, I keep my pollen in little sample jars (like the hospital ones but smaller) with a dessicant pack and stick it in the fridge. The blueberry pollen i saved from 3 years ago is still good


3 years! That is great, I need to get some more of the dessicant packs. 

I've got some baby food jars I am using to collect, think these should be ok 
for storage? 
I would love to hold back some of this OG pollen for when I run the Cali Connection Sour D I just 
ordered.


Javadog said:


> Reserva Privada has *consistently* rocked for me.
> 
> Reserva Privada Cole Train
> Reserva Privada Kosher Kush
> ...


Your SWOG and HGK runs were instrumental in bringing my attention back 
to RP and DNA. I also ordered some LA Con and Cannelope Haze to go with
the CC Sour D I ordered. 

Got some freebies a while back of some regular Sleestack x Skunk I would like 
to give a try in the future. 

Got a day 56 update coming in a couple days. Things are getting close to finishing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 10, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> 3 years! That is great, I need to get some more of the dessicant packs.
> 
> I've got some baby food jars I am using to collect, think these should be ok
> for storage?
> ...


Yeah bro, they should work fine hey. They would be easier to get the dessicant packs in too, my containers are pretty small so they fit inside another container


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

Just some cab shots when the lights went down.


----------



## Javadog (May 11, 2015)

Goodness Gracious! LMAO

I am getting a picture:

Get yer buds here!
Got dank buds!
Get yer buds here!







Yeah, something like that.

Serious uniformity bro.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Goodness Gracious! LMAO
> 
> I am getting a picture:
> 
> ...


Ah! Someone else who appreciates a good analogy! 

Always think of people marching in file
 
 

And to use Watt's example.
 


Anyone have any more?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

Here's the two mainlines at day 55. I am going to trust the fact that I marked the Crit x SSH properly, as 
I can no longer tell them apart by smell. The crit mainline looks much more like the scrog, but just a slightly
different bud structure. Coloring between the two is more similar also. So I will go with the fact that they are 
both labeled and not my own doubts about fucking up and labeling them improperly.

With that being said they are both looking very close to finishing. The Critical is ready to be harvested today
if I wanted, but I want to let her ripen those seeds a while longer. The Crit x SSH is a little bit behind and is 
really impressing me. Very frosty and stinky.

Apparently I cannot take a clear pic in ambient lighting. Or I should not smoke this Amnesia before taking pics. 
Crit on left Cr x SSH on right.
 

Crit
 

Crit SSH
 
 


Group Photo (PC - top, Crit - F right, OG F left, Mainlines far left


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2015)

Day 56 in the books. I think that I will look to take the 2 mainlines down
next week. The PC will also come down sometime next week by the looks of her.,
followed shortly by the Crit. The OG will definitely stretch into the following week,
possibly longer. 


Critical scrog has filled out nicely and really putting out the stink. Nice and sweet 
skunky ass shit. Interested to see the difference between her and the mainline crit, 
as looks visibly different and smells similar, yet unique. 
(I cannot use ambient lighting as an excuse for out of focus pics apparently)
 
 
 



Purple Chedd is very close to finishing. I have tried to check her seeds for maturity with mixed results, so 
I will let her go a little longer than I would normally. The extra 7-14 days should ripen everything up nicely.
She is starting to show some nice color, still not much calyx coloring though.
 
 
 
 



I feel sorry for the OG. My over-feeding definitely hit her hardest. She held up good and
didn't completely burn up like I've had other plants do. She has filled out considerably in 
the last 2 weeks, and looks to still need more time. Her smell is incredible. I struggle with 
describing smells that are only associated with dank herb like this. She is just straight funky
smelling as all hell.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2015)

Fark bro, I'm always so impressed with your scrogs and the yields you get under a 250w, crazy bro!
Your girls always look so tasty too, that og will come through man, another few weeks she'll be giving you some dank ass smoke  top stuff as always mate!!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 16, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fark bro, I'm always so impressed with your scrogs and the yields you get under a 250w, crazy bro!
> Your girls always look so tasty too, that og will come through man, another few weeks she'll be giving you some dank ass smoke  top stuff as always mate!!


Cheers bro. Always nice to get some great comments. These girls really are turning out nice this round, last couple
rounds I had some ph problems. Been smooth sailing this time though. Going to harvest soon I'm thinking. Peace bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Cheers bro. Always nice to get some great comments. These girls really are turning out nice this round, last couple
> rounds I had some ph problems. Been smooth sailing this time though. Going to harvest soon I'm thinking. Peace bro


Just speakin the truth mate, your threads are always a pleasure to be in


----------



## Javadog (May 16, 2015)

One of the best. :0)

The reality of what is possible, with low power, in 
a tiny space, is inspiring....especially to the new.

The quality of the result is appreciated independent 
of level of experience. :0)

JD


----------



## beppe75 (May 16, 2015)

Hello StoneS and hello Guys.
I've literally studied all your journals and have been learning a lot from you and the RIU community in general. thank u StoneS for sharing your knoweledge and keep up the great work. i'm going a through my first ever grow and choosed to go with coco hempys which by the way i'm finding to be quite a learning process to keep the babies healthy and green...Anyway, i would love to be able to replicate your Growing and SCROGing skills, even though i think it will take time.

Cheers man.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just speakin the truth mate, your threads are always a pleasure to be in





Javadog said:


> One of the best. :0)
> 
> The reality of what is possible, with low power, in
> a tiny space, is inspiring....especially to the new.
> ...


You guys are 2 of the best. Puff, puff, pass some well cured SSH.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2015)

beppe75 said:


> Hello StoneS and hello Guys.
> I've literally studied all your journals and have been learning a lot from you and the RIU community in general. thank u StoneS for sharing your knoweledge and keep up the great work. i'm going a through my first ever grow and choosed to go with coco hempys which by the way i'm finding to be quite a learning process to keep the babies healthy and green...Anyway, i would love to be able to replicate your Growing and SCROGing skills, even though i think it will take time.
> 
> Cheers man.


Cheers B75! Glad to have you stop by the journal. This site has a wealth of knowledge to help even 
the most experienced grower. That being said, don't be afraid to try something because someone says 
you can't or shouldn't. People use many different techniques to achieve a wide range of results. Try some 
things, find what is working for you and look to improve upon that. 

I'll use the example of defoliating and training in flower. I read numerous times that you shouldn't ever cut or 
aggressively train in flower, but I train and cut all the way through flower to harvest. So what doesn't work well
for someone may work great in your situation.

As far as the coco, I've found that Cal/Mag is important in not only the grow but also the prep. Ph is also important
to maintain in a coco medium, around 5.5-6.0 seems to work well. When prepping your coco, use a 1/2 str nute solution,
with about 5mL of Cal/mag per gallon. I have used perlite with a 3 inch cap of coco lately and am really liking this combo. 

If I can help to answer any questions feel free to post them here.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> You guys are 2 of the best. Puff, puff, pass some well cured SSH.


Oh shucks bro, I so wish we lived closer, you and JD are 2 peeps I'd love to smoke many bowls with and chew the fat 

I totally agree with your post above too about prepping the coco with cal/mg, I've seen what can happen if you don't! 
I tell you one thing, your hempy method with coco and perlite works amazing! I'm getting the same, if not better results than when I was using Flowas hydro method and we all know how much I love Flowas hydro. The hempy is just so easy and controllable with watering each day! When I get home, I'll get some pics up of my girls, they amaze me every day with how dank they are looking!!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh shucks bro, I so wish we lived closer, you and JD are 2 peeps I'd love to smoke many bowls with and chew the fat
> 
> I totally agree with your post above too about prepping the coco with cal/mg, I've seen what can happen if you don't!
> I tell you one thing, your hempy method with coco and perlite works amazing! I'm getting the same, if not better results than when I was using Flowas hydro method and we all know how much I love Flowas hydro. The hempy is just so easy and controllable with watering each day! When I get home, I'll get some pics up of my girls, they amaze me every day with how dank they are looking!!


Quoted for Truth brother! We would definitely get on amazingly, and I would get to try some of those sweet crosses you're going
to show me some pics of I hope. 

Glad the hempys are doing their thing for you. I really like the ease and simplicity, and the proof is definitely in the pudding.


----------



## beppe75 (May 17, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Cheers B75! Glad to have you stop by the journal. This site has a wealth of knowledge to help even
> the most experienced grower. That being said, don't be afraid to try something because someone says
> you can't or shouldn't. People use many different techniques to achieve a wide range of results. Try some
> things, find what is working for you and look to improve upon that.
> ...


Thanks man.
in truth i read a lot about pre-charging the coco but it was mostly contradictory information so i went without pre-charging it this round, i was supported by the fact that others had succesful grows using canna coco(the one i'm using) with tap water(mine comes in 280ppm and has a good dose of calcium-i thought it maybe would be enough) but it is true that most of this growers were using some cal-mag supplement which unfortunately i can't find were i live. i am supplementing with some mineral magic for now and the babies are growing good but are a little bit pale green...i will try to use some epsom salt for magnesium and i am currently searching for alternatives to calcium supplement...
i expected some knots along the way since it is my first time but with the experience of guys like you and a little time from my side everything will be solved... 
Thanks again for your support.have nice day.


----------



## HappyMan420 (May 17, 2015)

Javadog said:


> One of the best. :0)
> 
> The reality of what is possible, with low power, in
> a tiny space, is inspiring....especially to the new.
> ...


I am doing a journal right now - a pound in 100 days using less than 200w total (with fans included) in a 2x4 tent.


----------



## Javadog (May 17, 2015)

I will have to check out your technique! :0)


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Quoted for Truth brother! We would definitely get on amazingly, and I would get to try some of those sweet crosses you're going
> to show me some pics of I hope.
> 
> Glad the hempys are doing their thing for you. I really like the ease and simplicity, and the proof is definitely in the pudding.


For sure bro, I'll get some pics up this arvo!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2015)

Hey bro, got back and snapped some pics. Not the best pics but you'll get the idea. First 4 are my cross (in order) #1, #2, #5, #7, next are candyland 1, candyland 2 and nightmare og. They are all frosty as hell too  My cross are all showing signs of foxtailing too, most probably from the blueberry, they all smell like berries too!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2015)

Shit man, sorry about the massive pics! Didn't realise they were that big, even after resizing.


----------



## Javadog (May 18, 2015)

Those are lovely shots. Your plants look perfectly happy. Kudos!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2015)

Thanks JD, much appreciate the compliment!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, got back and snapped some pics. Not the best pics but you'll get the idea. First 4 are my cross (in order) #1, #2, #5, #7, next are candyland 1, candyland 2 and nightmare og. They are all frosty as hell too  My cross are all showing signs of foxtailing too, most probably from the blueberry, they all smell like berries too! View attachment 3421394View attachment 3421395 View attachment 3421396 View attachment 3421397 View attachment 3421398 View attachment 3421399 View attachment 3421400





Javadog said:


> Those are lovely shots. Your plants look perfectly happy. Kudos!


JD said it mate, those girls look incredible. Love the pink pistils on #1, she's stunning. I think I might like the look of #7 the best, she looks 
very old school. Ya I take that back, #1 is just fucking awesome looking, she's my fave. 

Are you doing something with the nightmare OG (other than enjoying her smoke)? She looks frosty as, and beefy
to boot. I also remember mention of a Ken's Kush male somewhere in your stable. I'd like to be a rat in your lab bro!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2015)

Things are ripening nicely as we hit day 62 and head into week 10. They are
about 7 days since I flushed them, and going about 4 days between waterings
now. Tells me things are slowing down some and they are definitely close.

Purple Cheddar is ready now and she will be the first scrog I take down, sometime late
this week or this weekend. She smells straight up cheese and has an extremely dense bud
structure. Like this girl alot and she will get another run in the future.
 
 


Critical is not too far behind the PC. She has really swollen up these past couple weeks, and looks
to have finished up nicely. She will also come down later this week or weekend.
 
 



True to what JD had said, the OG has packed some size on here in late flower. Really dense, fragrant
buds and nice overall structure. My favorite this round, love her fuely, dank aroma. If she transfers any of 
that to her taste she will be an all-time favorite.
 
 


The mini-mainlines are looking fine. Almost identical in structure, just coloring and smell distinguishing
the two. I took some small lower popcorn off both to sample in the bong once they dry in a few more days.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2015)

Cab shots day 62


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> JD said it mate, those girls look incredible. Love the pink pistils on #1, she's stunning. I think I might like the look of #7 the best, she looks
> very old school. Ya I take that back, #1 is just fucking awesome looking, she's my fave.
> 
> Are you doing something with the nightmare OG (other than enjoying her smoke)? She looks frosty as, and beefy
> to boot. I also remember mention of a Ken's Kush male somewhere in your stable. I'd like to be a rat in your lab bro!


Cheers bro, I'm absolutely stoked at how they are all travelling at the moment. My fav is definitely #1 but I'm with you in that #7 has a beautiful, strong structure too! Can really see the blueberry dom coming through with the foxtailing!! 
Mate, I did have a boy kens kush which I was intending on putting over all of the girls. I took cuttings of all of them and the only ones that didn't take were the kens  I tried for almost a month to no avail, just wouldn't root so he is now lost. Instead, I've been spraying #1, #7 and #5 with CS and going to put them over the nightmare og and candyland instead. I also have a platinum delights, triangle cookies and a power nap which Im hoping are females, that way i'll have a crap load of femmed beans with any luck. I still have heaps of regs of the cross left so if I find another solid male, I'll use him  
Bro, your girls are getting fatter by the day, that purple is really coming through on the purp cheese, top stuff man!! 
The crit's look dank as well, you'll have some good smoke coming soon mate


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, I'm absolutely stoked at how they are all travelling at the moment. My fav is definitely #1 but I'm with you in that #7 has a beautiful, strong structure too! Can really see the blueberry dom coming through with the foxtailing!!
> Mate, I did have a boy kens kush which I was intending on putting over all of the girls. I took cuttings of all of them and the only ones that didn't take were the kens  I tried for almost a month to no avail, just wouldn't root so he is now lost. Instead, I've been spraying #1, #7 and #5 with CS and going to put them over the nightmare og and candyland instead. I also have a platinum delights, triangle cookies and a power nap which Im hoping are females, that way i'll have a crap load of femmed beans with any luck. I still have heaps of regs of the cross left so if I find another solid male, I'll use him
> Bro, your girls are getting fatter by the day, that purple is really coming through on the purp cheese, top stuff man!!
> The crit's look dank as well, you'll have some good smoke coming soon mate


Damn that sucks bro. Tis the season for kush kloning katastrophes I guess. I barely ended up with
one rooted OG out of 5 cuttings so I should consider myself lucky. Looks like you have some other great
options to work with there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Damn that sucks bro. Tis the season for kush kloning katastrophes I guess. I barely ended up with
> one rooted OG out of 5 cuttings so I should consider myself lucky. Looks like you have some other great
> options to work with there.


Yeah it must be bro, I went through 2 lots of cuttings of the candyland before they finally took, the nightmare og was the only one that worked first go. The kens just never did anything, after 3 or so weeks I just gave up, I should've just kept the boy and cut him right back. Ah well, lesson learnt ha ha. I do have some good options man, just means they will all be femmed!


----------



## flowamasta (May 20, 2015)

Wow you guys!! some pure filth on this page!! Easty you have got the game down pat now, health is outstanding and looking primo overall!! That blueberry is very distinctive! got those little dark purple leaves  when mine was outside the leaves were so dark they were almost black!

Stonelslacker  you got some fine ass plants yourself! i especially like the cheese strain, i think that looks deeeeelish!! congrats and have fun with the upcoming harvests! both of you!! I'll be getting there soon....


----------



## beppe75 (May 20, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Things are ripening nicely as we hit day 62 and head into week 10. They are
> about 7 days since I flushed them, and going about 4 days between waterings
> now. Tells me things are slowing down some and they are definitely close.
> 
> ...


one day i'll be able to open my tent and find me this view in front... until then i enjoy Stone's exeptional work...
Beautiful...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 20, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Wow you guys!! some pure filth on this page!! Easty you have got the game down pat now, health is outstanding and looking primo overall!! That blueberry is very distinctive! got those little dark purple leaves  when mine was outside the leaves were so dark they were almost black!
> 
> Stonelslacker  you got some fine ass plants yourself! i especially like the cheese strain, i think that looks deeeeelish!! congrats and have fun with the upcoming harvests! both of you!! I'll be getting there soon....


Thanks brother, that means a lot coming from you  my feeding etc has come this way due to your excellent advice so you can take some credit for it!! 
Man i will always love the blueberry, I love how it grows, the flavours and the beautiful colours they exhibit, glad you are diggin them too mate


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2015)

They really are wrapping up nicely....faaaaat.

The special colors as they fade make them look even tastier.

I predict a keeper in the RP OGK....well, I'd probably be keeping
all of them. :0)

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (May 21, 2015)

flowamasta said:


> Wow you guys!! some pure filth on this page!! Easty you have got the game down pat now, health is outstanding and looking primo overall!! That blueberry is very distinctive! got those little dark purple leaves  when mine was outside the leaves were so dark they were almost black!
> 
> Stonelslacker  you got some fine ass plants yourself! i especially like the cheese strain, i think that looks deeeeelish!! congrats and have fun with the upcoming harvests! both of you!! I'll be getting there soon....


Cheers Flowa! Compliments from someone who I consider a Masta really mean alot. I sampled a bit of the PC last night
and was not disappointed. Very cheezy but with a strong backdrop of earthiness in the taste. On exhale she is 
very sweet and dank tasting. Buzz is very old school skunk, behind the eyes, mood enhancing with a nice relaxing finish.




beppe75 said:


> one day i'll be able to open my tent and find me this view in front... until then i enjoy Stone's exeptional work...
> Beautiful...


Thanks B75! You will be there soon enough, just keep pushing yourself and you can easily match or exceed what 
I have accomplished. The joys of growing are as much about the journey as the end results for me. Cheers




eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks brother, that means a lot coming from you  my feeding etc has come this way due to your excellent advice so you can take some credit for it!!
> Man i will always love the blueberry, I love how it grows, the flavours and the beautiful colours they exhibit, glad you are diggin them too mate


Easty brotha I miss my blueberry loads! I have to find another good specimen so I will be looking at some DJ Short orders
in the near future.

I am sure that anyone who has taken a stroll through Flowa's threads has gleaned some valuable info. I know I sure have!




Javadog said:


> They really are wrapping up nicely....faaaaat.
> 
> The special colors as they fade make them look even tastier.
> 
> ...


JD the OG is definitely going to be a keeper! Really love this strain and I haven't even sampled yet. I have no
fear that she will disappoint though, she just exudes quality. I will definitely have a few feminized seeds out of 
this crop, PM me mate if you are interested!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 23, 2015)

Took down both mainlines and around half of the PC tonight. Planned on taking
the whole PC down but she is a bear to trim. All 3 went 66 days and have ripened up
nicely. The density of all 3 is among my best ever, rock solid.

The Critical x SSH cross I made is overall larger than the original Critical. Other than
the size and smell, the 2 look nearly identical. I sampled some small nugs of both and
the SSH really comes through in the taste of the cross. The buzz is also heavily SSH,
heightened sense to sound and light, straight mindfuck almost no body.

Crit x SSH





Royal Queen Critical






As I said the PC was a pain to trim. I always seem to save the worst one for last.
She finished up very well, very stinky and extremely dense. I'll take the other half
down tomorrow hopefully, with the Crit scrog and OG coming down Monday or Tuesday.

Connoisseur Genetics Purple Cheddar






Damn trimming is like work or something. Good night!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Took down both mainlines and around half of the PC tonight. Planned on taking
> the whole PC down but she is a bear to trim. All 3 went 66 days and have ripened up
> nicely. The density of all 3 is among my best ever, rock solid.
> 
> ...


Mate, they came out incredible! They all look damn tasty and covered in frost! Top work as always man, great to have the scrog guru back in da house


----------



## Javadog (May 23, 2015)

LOL it *is* work. I do not really enjoy it, where I would expect to.

But the end result looks fantastic. I love the colors they take on
as they mature. I love your work.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (May 23, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mate, they came out incredible! They all look damn tasty and covered in frost! Top work as always man, great to have the scrog guru back in da house


Cheers Easty! This did turn out to be an excellent round for me, one of my best in a while. Tried
to keep things consistent this round without a lot of experimenting. Plus solid genetics helped
considerably. Can't wait to chop the rest and Fire Up!



Javadog said:


> LOL it *is* work. I do not really enjoy it, where I would expect to.
> 
> But the end result looks fantastic. I love the colors they take on
> as they mature. I love your work.
> ...


I can remember the first plants I trimmed after getting my medical license, those fuckers
were expertly manicured! Now it's all I can do to snip around and cut the leaf tips.

I need to greatly expand my operation and then I can hire some hot college girls to 
trim for me. Ah, the American Dream.


----------



## beppe75 (May 23, 2015)

hey stones i have a number of questions for you man... would you mind taking some time to answer?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 24, 2015)

beppe75 said:


> hey stones i have a number of questions for you man... would you mind taking some time to answer?


Absolutely. Feel free to ask away or PM me if you'd prefer.


----------



## beppe75 (May 24, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Absolutely. Feel free to ask away or PM me if you'd prefer.


Thanks Stone... appreciate your help..
i'm posting here in case these information you give can help someone else like me...

Here are my questions
i've read in your journals you use tap water...but also supplement with cal mag, what ppm is your tap water? (want to make a comparison with mine)
also do you use cal-mag in every feeding or just when you notice deficiencis?
i've seen in your thread *My 250w Hempy Scrog *some sintoms similar to those my plants are showing...specifically,
*-http://www.rollitup.org/t/stoneslackers-new-250w-micro-hempy-scrog-blueberry-blackjack-and-permafrost.630714/page-4 *here you refer to necrosis and yellowing on the permafrost and later slighlty to the BB too...
do you remeber what was causing that? if so how did you solved that?
my babies showed some signs of necrosis like that... every info is here if you have time to take a look...
-http://rollitup.org/t/first-grow-unhealthy-babies-and-help-is-needed.870699/
also here
-http://rollitup.org/t/help-on-diagnosing-problem-in-first-ever-grow.871636/
that is that for now Stones.
Thanks again.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 24, 2015)

beppe75 said:


> Thanks Stone... appreciate your help..
> i'm posting here in case these information you give can help someone else like me...
> 
> Here are my questions
> ...


I am not sure of my tap ppm, but a friend in a city not too far away measures around
90-120 ppm. I feed around 2-5mL GH CaliMagic with every feeding. I start low, increase
to the max around the end of veg and decrease gradually from there.

In the case of the leaf yellowing and dying off, I believe it was a mixture of my ph being slightly off,
and overfeeding. I was also not running a cal/mag supplement until around midway through that
particular grow. Normally with issues like that I will flush then feed 1/2 str nutes. I also flush periodically,
every 17-21 days throughout the grow to remove salt buildup.

My "goldilocks" zone for ph seems to be from 5.5-6.0, any higher than that in veg and early flower leads to issues with lockout and overall vigor. Raising ph slightly, to around 6.3 in mid-late to late flower
can be beneficial in easing uptake of P and K.


----------



## beppe75 (May 25, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> I am not sure of my tap ppm, but a friend in a city not too far away measures around
> 90-120 ppm. I feed around 2-5mL GH CaliMagic with every feeding. I start low, increase
> to the max around the end of veg and decrease gradually from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks man for taking your time to answer me. really appreciate.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2015)

Alright! Everything is finally chopped.Very happy with how everything turned
our, except I am not seeing many seeds in the OG that I tried to feminize. Hoping
that when I break them apart I will at least get a few str8 OG seeds.


Critical was the largest overall volume plant. She ended up nice and fat, and very skunky.
She is not quite as tight as the previous Critical, but still overall pretty dense.
 
 



OG was a definite pain in the ass to trim. Loving this plant though, very dense and solid. Nice
fuel smell, almost no sweetness. 
 
 



Everything is hanging and humidity is around 70%, so should get a fairly slow dry.
Four rows deep, OG in the back, Crit next, followed by PC then the mini-mainlines.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2015)

god damn bro, that is just impressive hey! Top looking buds and lots of them, the best way to be  
Dude, how long do you usually veg for? I'm absolutely blown away every time I see your grows and amazed at your yields, crazy stuff!!


----------



## beppe75 (May 26, 2015)

we, humans should absolutely develop a usb port in our brains... this way i can transfer StoneSlacker's knowledge into mine and grow meds like this...fucking impressing really.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> god damn bro, that is just impressive hey! Top looking buds and lots of them, the best way to be
> Dude, how long do you usually veg for? I'm absolutely blown away every time I see your grows and amazed at your yields, crazy stuff!!


Thanks bro! Veg depends on a few things. From seed usually around 40-50 days. From clone is much
quicker, 20-30 days. Sometimes I have a slow grower and extend the veg time a bit more. I just try to veg
the screens about 65-80% full and then just train the shit of them the first couple weeks of flower to keep them
as even as possible.




beppe75 said:


> we, humans should absolutely develop a usb port in our brains... this way i can transfer StoneSlacker's knowledge into mine and grow meds like this...fucking impressing really.


I really can't claim to be some grow savant, my system is really simple and easy to do. 

I am an open book, ask away and I am more than happy to help explain anything.


----------



## beppe75 (May 26, 2015)

you really are a great lad Stone, always willing to help, humble and well mannered.
i really like how you grow and have read your journals more than once to understand as much as i can , but i still have encountered some problems in my first grow...
if you wanna have a look @ this thread and give me some advice i'll be more than happy, like what would you do with these two girls...

http://rollitup.org/t/help-on-diagnosing-problem-in-first-ever-grow.871636/page-2#post-11618896

you may not consider yourself a grow savant but you are an example to follow for me...
thanks man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 26, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks bro! Veg depends on a few things. From seed usually around 40-50 days. From clone is much
> quicker, 20-30 days. Sometimes I have a slow grower and extend the veg time a bit more. I just try to veg
> the screens about 65-80% full and then just train the shit of them the first couple weeks of flower to keep them
> as even as possible.
> ...


Cheers for the reply bro, for the time you do veg, you get some seriously good buds! 
If this feminizing works, my next run will be a 2 plant scrog, so keen to get back to it, these grows with more than 2 plants gets hard to manage!


----------



## WattSaver (May 26, 2015)

Stone that was an amazing grow. Thanks for taking the time to share it. And I really like your underlying principal of finding the groove, and then following it to the end. Basically keeping it simple.


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2015)

Another showcase grow SS. Wonderful results.

I look forward to reading of your enjoyment. :0)

Did the OGK get the full 70 days? I will stink more for a while. LOL

Enjoy Bro!

JD


----------



## THCORCBDORGMO (May 26, 2015)

.


----------



## eatspam (May 28, 2015)

Dude, that Purple Cheddar scrog shot is like porn! You are an artist!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 28, 2015)

beppe75 said:


> you really are a great lad Stone, always willing to help, humble and well mannered.
> i really like how you grow and have read your journals more than once to understand as much as i can , but i still have encountered some problems in my first grow...
> if you wanna have a look @ this thread and give me some advice i'll be more than happy, like what would you do with these two girls...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great compliments! The internet, and forum boards especially can be a shitty
place.  People love to troll from anonymity, and I just don't have time to feed them. My Grandpa used
to always tell me, "Never argue with an idiot, they'll just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience". 
Wise man, rest his soul.

I have been so busy that I have not had a chance to swing by your grow mate. I'll look to remedy that sometime
today.




eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers for the reply bro, for the time you do veg, you get some seriously good buds!
> If this feminizing works, my next run will be a 2 plant scrog, so keen to get back to it, these grows with more than 2 plants gets hard to manage!


Looking forward to some Oz Scrog bro! It is nice to grow a couple big plants and cut down on the
overall work and headaches. Plus, just something about sculpting a scrog canopy feels very satisfying. Hope
you journal the next round or keep me posted at least.




WattSaver said:


> Stone that was an amazing grow. Thanks for taking the time to share it. And I really like your underlying principal of finding the groove, and then following it to the end. Basically keeping it simple.


Thanks alot Watt! I think that most successful growers find a way to simplify things and limit the biggest
variable (me) from the equation. The hardest part was just allowing the plant to tell me what it needs rather
that deciding what it should do. Much of this was picked up from our great World of Hempy thread, yourself being
a huge part of that. Thanks!




Javadog said:


> Another showcase grow SS. Wonderful results.
> 
> I look forward to reading of your enjoyment. :0)
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! She ended up going 69 days and about 10 hours, so close. I would have liked to give 
her another week TBH, she could have used it. So the sacrifices of multiple strain grows. She is already
beyond stinky and is only partially dry. Love it.

My Kosher and Tangie clones are becoming trees my buddy said, so this necessitated pulling her now.

The next round will consist of a full feminizing grow. I will partially scrog them and limit veg time till clones
are ready to reverse. 




eatspam said:


> Dude, that Purple Cheddar scrog shot is like porn! You are an artist!


Thanks Eatspam! Really am liking the PC, some very solid and stinky nugs. She's almost ready to jar, I'll get some pics
up in the next couple days.


As I said the next round will be dedicated soley to feminizing 2-3 strains. Kosher Kush, Tangie and probably Sour D.
I will start a new thread and look to document not only my grow process but also my Coloidal silver fem process. I'll
post a link here once things get rolling and I am ready to generate my silver solution.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2015)

Yeah bro I'm looking forward to doing a scrog next as well, kind of over trying to keep my girls under control ha ha. I'd say I will journal it too bro so I'll definitely keep you posted


----------



## lilhoodlum (May 28, 2015)

man awesome work cant wait to get my next scrog on the way


----------



## Javadog (May 29, 2015)

Post the URL of the new thread here.

10 weeks is enough for RPs OGK but I understand about 11.
It can go that far easily, I am sure. I wish I'd managed to get 
a clone of that one. 

JD


----------



## point25 (May 30, 2015)

hi stone! been reading your journals! huuuuge fan! hope you don't mind me asking.. did you flush you plants before harvesting? if so, how long? if not, how come? thanks!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2015)

point25 said:


> hi stone! been reading your journals! huuuuge fan! hope you don't mind me asking.. did you flush you plants before harvesting? if so, how long? if not, how come? thanks!


Thanks! I flush throughout the grow, about every 17 days. I also flush pre-harvest, about 10 days before
I chop. I use a flushing agent at full strength, then just give plain water with sweetener for the final 10-14 days.




Javadog said:


> Post the URL of the new thread here.
> 
> 10 weeks is enough for RPs OGK but I understand about 11.
> It can go that far easily, I am sure. I wish I'd managed to get
> ...


I will post the new link here, not quite ready to get started yet. I'll post these as 
a preview.
 
3 clones each of Kosher Kush and Tangie, nice and healthy and recently transplanted from
dirt to perlite hempys. I topped all 6 and depending on cloning success, I will scrog one each, and
mainline one, leaving at least one plus clones to reverse. If clones do not look successful, I will reverse
the mainline candidates.


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2015)

I like that little sprout there....good luck little girl! :0)


----------



## stoneslacker (May 31, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I like that little sprout there....good luck little girl! :0)


The tall lanky sprout in the back cup is Cali Con Sour D. The more developed one up front is the OG from 
this round hit with the Critical pollen.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 31, 2015)

That's a wicked little setup there mate, those kessils are pretty narly hey


----------



## stoneslacker (May 31, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's a wicked little setup there mate, those kessils are pretty narly hey


The Kessils have been great so far. I'm fairly clueless when it comes to LED, but
these seem to be doing a great job. They are great for early veg, almost no heat.

The PC and the mainlines are dry and in jars. Burping them regularly as 
they are still on the moist side. 

My current camera is trash...photo skills are worse. 
PC
 
 
 



Critical x SSH


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah I'm only going by other reports on here, @Mohican has a few and they do a great job 
Some nice fat colas you got there bro, top stuff hey  
So how you usually go yield wise bro? Your buds always look pretty dense, are they as solid as they look?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 1, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I'm only going by other reports on here, @Mohican has a few and they do a great job
> Some nice fat colas you got there bro, top stuff hey
> So how you usually go yield wise bro? Your buds always look pretty dense, are they as solid as they look?


I broke my scale a while back so no accurate weights, but usually yields are
6-9oz. This round is probably right around 8. They are very dense, this round
especially.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 1, 2015)

Mate, that's an awesome yield, close to 1gpw is a dream for me ha ha. Smashing it bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2015)

Stoney, I come to you today a broken man  ive been spraying my clones every day with CS for almost 4 weeks now and they have started flowering on me with no signs of balls AT ALL. This is the second time using CS and I'm puzzled as to why it isnt working. Not sure if I should keep spraying or just let them bud and put a platinum delights male over them...not happy hey!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Stoney, I come to you today a broken man  ive been spraying my clones every day with CS for almost 4 weeks now and they have started flowering on me with no signs of balls AT ALL. This is the second time using CS and I'm puzzled as to why it isnt working. Not sure if I should keep spraying or just let them bud and put a platinum delights male over them...not happy hey!


Dude that is bad news. I wonder if maybe your solution is not strong enough? I know
alot of the store bought CS is low ppm made for human consumption and is not strong
enough to reverse. 

If you can get hold of some .999 pure silver coin, making CS is very easy. If you can find
an AC adapter rated around 27volts you are in business. If not you can run 3 9volt batteries
in series to work for you also. I am going to start making my CS tomorrow and I'll post the new
link here and give a step by step rundown of how I make it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2015)

It's weird bro, Im using 30ppm now but was using 50ppm for the first week or so. Maybe the 50ppm stuff was old and didnt do anything. Ah well, too late now hey, they're all flowering like crazy! 
I'd still be keen to see how you make yours though, would save me some cash in the long run


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the CS difficulties.

I can only report that the one time I tried it, I got lucky.

SS is right: I made my own. 

Good luck!

Oh, and that CHEDDAR! 

JD

P.S. I am reminded of the Giovanni Ribisi's character in the 
film "Avatar"


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks JD, it kinda put a dampner on me finishing my breeding project but hey, i'm putting a platinum delights over them now so we'll see how that turns out


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks JD, it kinda put a dampner on me finishing my breeding project but hey, i'm putting a platinum delights over them now so we'll see how that turns out


Don't know if I'd pollen the CS subjects, on both my failed attempts the plants were handicapped compared to the others. Then again this could lead to a special mutant. 

My store bought 50ppm attempt was a total bust. When I made my own I got a few balls but they never opened. Also you can make CS using a lower voltage transformer if you use something finer than a coin. You can get pure (99.999%) silver jewelers wire in many different gauges at not much more than market value of silver.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2015)

That is what I did Watt....those my "wire" was fairly fat. 

It worked like a charm, but I only hit a small branch as a test.

JD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2015)

Its funny actually, on friday i noticed some ball sacs growing so let them go, now the 2 i sprayed both have full balls so this may work after all. Ive kept the platinum delights male around in case these girls are sterile. Fingers crossed and hopefully its a good sign of passing on non hermie genes


----------



## Javadog (Jun 14, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2015)

Hell yeah JD, I just hope they have pollen now!!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2015)

They can turn out empty, I have read. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, I've heard the same thing, believe me, I have every single thing i can cross, crossed!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Easty good to see there is still hope for you yet. If she develops full male flowers but doesn't seem to 
show pollen, try crushing the pollen sacs to see if this will release some. Wait till the flower opens fully
and rub the sacs between your fingers.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I've finally gotten most everything together for my colloidal silver thread.

Going to start out slow, but I will document the whole process and try to show every step.

Here is the link - https://www.rollitup.org/t/feminizing-with-diy-colloidal-silver-kosher-and-tangie.874371/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey Easty good to see there is still hope for you yet. If she develops full male flowers but doesn't seem to
> show pollen, try crushing the pollen sacs to see if this will release some. Wait till the flower opens fully
> and rub the sacs between your fingers.


Cheers brother, here's hoping they have lots of pollen!! And yeah man, will be doing all I can to get that pollen out too, will give a couple a squeeze to see if there is any  

Top work with the CS thread too mate, will sub up now!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2015)

Just went out to check on my girls....saw some sacs open and BAM, we've got pollen and looks to be a bit of it too. I need to get a fan in there to circulate it ASAP as I only have about 4 weeks till they get chopped...may have to let them over ripen I think just to be sure of mature beans!! Either way, I'll make this work!!


----------

